# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  permisivan odgoj?

## maria71

LINK


ovo kako je odgojen ovaj dečko je za mene premisivan odgoj, on zna da mu nitko ne može ništa i to debelo koristi.

na ovom forumu su svi uglavnom vrlo tolerantni i puni razumijevanja.

a što ako ovaj dečko i njegovo društvo naude vašem djetetu ? ili nekom vama  bliskom ?

vidite, meni ovdje demokracija prestaje i vraćam se onoj - oko za oko ,zub za zub, krivim državu koja nema dovoljno jaku infrastrukturu i socijalnu službu. 

jer on k njemu slični će nastaviti dalje dok nekog ne ubiju, a kazna će opet biti ništa ( slućaj Luke Ritza i sl ) 

ja sam sad iskrena, a usudite li si vi napisati svoje mišljenje ?ili ću opet biti ja protiv svih   :Smile:  ?

ili će opet biti krivi su svi samo ne taj dečko i njegova obitelj ?

----------


## čokolada

Maria, nema tu permisivnog odgoja - tu odgoja nema uopće. I bolest i iskrivljena slika stvarnosti   :Sad:  .

----------


## maria71

Nema kazni, nema upozorenja, nema ....ničega

a on/i to koriste...

A kad malo pročešljaš po forumu, ako slučajno napišeš da si kaznio dijete, svi te ovak doživljavaju  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dalmatinka

ja uopće nemam pojma kakv je to permisivan odgoj   :Grin:  
al da odgajam , bome odgajam i to čvrsto
i kažnjavam po potrebi
uskraćivanjem njemu dragih aktivosti i razonode

u našoj školi je jedan dečko cijelu godinu mlatio drugog i uzimao mu novce , pribor i sl.
naravno , škola nije učinila NIŠTA
onda je ocu puko film , otišao ispred škole i ošamario dotičnog
eeee , onda su se raspisale novine sa naslovnicama tipa - 
razbiješnjeli luđak prebio malodobno dijete
a di su bili dok je ovaj mlatio njegovo ???

----------


## čokolada

Dobro, nemojmo o kruškama i jabukama, ovakva djeca nemaju od koga naučiti o ponašanju, obitelj u banani, moralne norme ne postoje, pa tako ni ograničenja. I nitko ne kaže da djecu treba teško kažnjavati i tući da ne bi postala ovakva...ovo bi se teško dogodilo da su imali normalnu zdravu obitelj u kojoj se učilo o međuljudskim odnosima, imalo vremena za njih, postavljalo im granice...

----------


## maria71

tko je spominjao fizičku kaznu ?

 pa ovdje  na forumu je drama ako djetetu uskratiš neke povlastice...

a ja tvrdim, i gledam svaki dan, da takav odgoj bez kazni i ograničenja  nije dobar

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam,  :/  ne sjećam se da je netko baš dramio ako si malca kaznila negledanjem crtića?

----------


## maria71

koliko ja pratim forum, da.

----------


## štrigica

složila bih se s mariom... 
ja sam protiv udaraca ali smatram da ograničenja moraju postojati, moraju se poštivati i ako se ne poštuju moraju postojati sankcije (tako naime funkcionira cijelo društvo i bolje da se uče od malena)...

a što se tiče ovog konkretnog slučaja potpisujem čokoladu... bolest i iskrivljana slika stvarnosti... mislim da ta grupa treba ozbiljnu psihoterapiju...

----------


## meda

joj, daj, maria, ti stvarno mislis da tog malog nikad nisu kaznjavali? da mu nisu postavljali ogranicenja kao malom djetetu, da ga cak nisu nikad ni tukli? koliko ja poznajem ljudski rod i odgoj djece, prije bih rekla da su to radili i u prevelikim kolicinama ili na neadekvatan nacin kao djetetu. 

i kako mozes tako usporedivati odgoj tog djeteta s odgojem vecine na forumu?  nema mi nikakve logike u tome :? 

osim toga, da je netko usporedio tvoj odgoj s tim, uvrijedila bi se do groba  :Grin:  
mene to osobno ne dira, al mislim da ti teorija uopce nije utemeljena  :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

ja sam trenutno sigurna samo u to da na sve teme o odgoju mogu za sada samo teoretizirat jer je zhabac jos mali. 

najvise citam i razmisljam i stvaram stavove, a stvarno se svega moze procitat i meni je korisno sta svako malo naletim na nesto o cemu jos nisam razmisljala. 

ne bi rekla da je permisivni odgoj nekaznjavanje djeteta. meni je permisivni odgoj kad ne postoje nikakve granice i dijete se ponasa kako god zeli bez posljedica i vidjela sam takve djece, ali i one koja su stalno kaznjavana pa su opet neodgojena  :Sad:  

ja sam skoro sto posto sigurna da cu odgajat svoje dijete tako da mu postavljam granice i da ga necu kaznjavat batinama jer u to istinski ne vjerujem, sta vise odrastam ko roditelj sve sam sigurnija u to. kako cu postavljat grancie, to je sad vec spoj svega, mog odgoja, trenutne situacije, djeteta ... no kazem ovo je sve s moje strane cisto teoretiziranje: _ja bi ovako kad bi ovako_  

zato cesto ni ne sudjelujem u raspravama jer postoji mogucnost da si jednom uskocim u usta kad dodje kakva situacija. 

ovaj momak mi je stvarno ekstrem, i ja bi rekla da tu nema odgoja. 

na tvoje pitanje sta bi da takvo dijete napadne moje? hm. lavovski ga branila   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

pa svatko ima pravo na mišljenje....

ili se ovdje  smije pisati onako kako većina misli   :Smile:  

i  da mislim da nije imao nikakvih ograničenja

----------


## maria71

i da opet mi je inbox krcat

----------


## a zakaj

ajte, ljudi, pisite marii javno, da svi mozemo citati   :Grin:  

inace, maria, ja sam vise puta na forumu izjavljivala da sam kaznila dijete, pa nisam uocila da se netko zgrazao. 

i prilicno sam sigurna da ovakvo ponasanje djeteta moze biti i rezultat suvise permisivnog, i suvise strogog, ili suvise nedosljednog odgoja.
mislim da ima bezbroj recepata kako s.ebati dijete.

----------


## štrigica

> mislim da ima bezbroj recepata kako s.ebati dijete.


oooo, jeaaa.... veliki X...

----------


## fegusti

> i da opet mi je inbox krcat


 :Laughing:  

za ne povjerovati! 
nedavno je u nekom od csi-jeva grupa huligana premlaćivala strance iz čiste zabave.
želudac mi se okretao pri pomisli da bi to mogla biti stvarnost.

ja bih molila da mi se objasni permisivan odgoj.

ja sam popustljiva, nedosljedna, ne kažnjavam, ali... svakog dana na bezbroj načina djeci pokazujem da ih volim i da mi je do njih stalo.
stalo mi je do toga kako se ponašaju van kuće i prema drugim ljudima, bili oni njihovi vršnjaci ili odrasli ljudi.
da li je moj odgoj zbog popustljivosti permisivan?

----------


## Deaedi

A gdje si našla da je to permisivan odgoj? U tekstu nigdje nije opisana njegova obiteljska situacija i kako je odgajan?

----------


## zhabica

> pa svatko ima pravo na mišljenje....


naravno da ima.  :Smile: 

moje je sve trenutno toliko generalno da mislim da je to gotovo uvijek ono sto svi/vecina mislimo: _ djecu treba postivat, odgajat, postavljat granice, itd ..._  

mislim da to misle svi roditelji samo je prakticni dio/realizacija drugacija  :Smile:  

osim toga ima hrpa stvari o kojima jos uopce nemam stav/misljenje  :Smile:

----------


## meda

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da ima bezbroj recepata kako s.ebati dijete.
> 
> 
> oooo, jeaaa.... veliki X...


X

i za to  uopce nije potreban neki talent  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

uopće ne kužim zašto ti je inbox krcat, a topik prazan :/ 

obzirom na svoju prirođenu znatiželju, ne mogu ti ni reći što bih sad dala da mogu ćirnuti u njega.   :Grin:  
o ovom forumu imam svoje mišljenje, ali baš da ne smiješ izraziti svoj stav oko odgoja, kazni i sl. nije moj dojam.  :/

uglavnom, po meni je jednoznačna podjela načina odgoja na permisivne, autorativne i AP  skroz upitna kao takva. naročito bez uvida u cijelu situaciju, u psihičko stanje roditelja, djece i u još puno varijabli koje mogu biti uključene.
naravno, ne skidam odgovornost s roditelja, ali sa sigurnošću tvrditi da bi kazne ne znam kako popravile stvar mi je upitno. možda i bi. sklona sam vjerovati da bi rezultat bio isti.

hoću reći, nisam decidirano protiv kazni kao neki na ovom forumu, ali osim kazni, odnos prema djeci mora sadržavati još jako, jako puno toga. 

možda u navedenom primjeru kazne nisu bile jedina karika koja nedostaje.   :/

----------


## Ailish

znamo ovo



> Živi sa starijim bratom, majkom i ocem koji boluje od teške psihičke bolesti. Jedine riječi koje s njim izmjeni su “bok, bok”. Majka se uvijek brine kada izlazi van. No, jedina i za njega najgora kazna je zabrana da ide na Dinamove  utakmice.


ima forumašica koje zastupaju nekažnjavanje, ali nekako mi se čini da odgoj koji one prakticiraju baš ne sliči na "odgoj" koji je dobio ovaj dečko

----------


## AdioMare

Zapravo me ne interesira kako je odgojen taj mali, ali da se mene pita, bio bi jednom nogom zavezan za metalni krevet neke ustanove - koju bi mu odredili primjereno dobi i mentalnom zdravlju.

Evo, ja sam sad u užasnom strahu za svoje dijete!

----------


## Deaedi

Zastupam permisivan odgoj i nekažnjavanje, ali to se ne odnosi na situaciju kada su počinjena kaznena djela. 

Mislim da treba razlikovati permisivan odgoj kada je djetetu dopušteno da šara po zidu i premlaćivanje u pothodniku.

----------


## Matilda

> joj, daj, maria, ti stvarno mislis da tog malog nikad nisu kaznjavali? da mu nisu postavljali ogranicenja kao malom djetetu, da ga cak nisu nikad ni tukli? koliko ja poznajem ljudski rod i odgoj djece, prije bih rekla da su to radili i u prevelikim kolicinama ili na neadekvatan nacin kao djetetu.


Ovo je stvarno težak slučaj. I slažem se s medom, mislim da taj dječak nikad ljubavi ni nježnosti nije dobio, samopouzdanje gradi nasiljem, očito je da ga je i njemu netko srušio istim načinom. 
U njegovim rečenicama nema suosjećanja.

Ako je obitelj zakazala, ne smije država. No, znamo kako je kod nas.  :/ Dječaku treba pomoć. Ali i da ga se zatvori u popravni dom, sumnjam da bi bilo pomaka.

Gledala sam prije par mjeseci slučajno jednu emisiju, klinci u Americi, 15-16 godina, prijestupnici, u maloljetničkom zatvoru. Ko u BB. Zatvoreni u kući, morali su raditi u vrtu, čistiti, obavljati zadatke, ali su radili i na komunikaciji, samopouzdanju i sl. No, ako bi netko pogriješio i bio neposlušan, kazna je bila vojnička, dril do maksimuma.

----------


## Joe

> znamo ovo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Živi sa starijim bratom, majkom i ocem koji boluje od teške psihičke bolesti. Jedine riječi koje s njim izmjeni su “bok, bok”. Majka se uvijek brine kada izlazi van. No, jedina i za njega najgora kazna je zabrana da ide na Dinamove  utakmice.
> 			
> 		
> ...


i još... meni se čini da je ovo pisano s namjerom da se mali prikaže kao produkt permisivnog odgoja

----------


## štrigica

ček, ček.. ja sam pročitala da se majka brine za njega... i nekako sam shvatila da s ocem nema nikakav odnos odnosno da majka nema baš pomoći od strane oca koji je psihički bolestan...

i dalje smatram da je djetetu (i njegovoj grupi) hitno potrebna stručna psihijatrijska pomoć... u njegovom slučaju možda je i nasljedni poremećaj - jel to moguće  :? 

dobro sad možemo samo naklapati ali činjenica je da mu treba pomoć...

----------


## AdioMare

> dobro sad možemo samo naklapati ali činjenica je da mu treba pomoć...


Jednako tako stoji i činjenica da je mali još uvijek na cesti. Da izvinete, mene to više brine.

----------


## Matilda

Ma on je sada izašao u novinama, bit će još veći Džek, ništa se neće poduzeti , sve će se vrlo brzo zaboraviti. 
I da, članak je pisan u stilu, hej, klinci, vidite kakav sam ja frajer, samo vi radite što vam je voja, policija vam ne može ništa.

----------


## Matilda

> ček, ček.. ja sam pročitala da se majka brine za njega...


Da, brine kad ga nema doma. Kad je u 3 iza ponoći vani ili na stadionu s huliganima.

----------


## zhabica

> Jednako tako stoji i činjenica da je mali još uvijek na cesti. Da izvinete, mene to više brine.


je.  :Sad:  

to je u ovom slucaju najgore sta se svi oko njega ponasaju ko da mu ne mogu nista.  :Sad:  

takvi huligani jedino razume kad s njima komuniciras njihovim jezikom - nasljem.  :/

----------


## Zorana

Znaci, pomoc treba ustvari i roditeljima? Ne vidim kako se bez takve vrste pomoci trajno moze pomoci i djetetu.

----------


## vertex

Našla si novinski članak o djetetu s hrpom problema. Na kraju tog članka je jedna (novinarska!) rečenica o njegovom odgoju.
I onda povlačiš paralele s odgojem o kakvom pišu neki ljudi na forumu?
Meni je to sve vrlo površno i tendeciozno.
A tu spiku s inboxom još najmanje kužim. Čemu takav kukavičluk?

----------


## vertex

A inače, slažem se da kad stvari dođu u ovu fazu (i puno ranije) treba spašavati i okolinu i to dijete.

----------


## maria71

pa kaj je zabranjeno iznositi svoje mišljenje ?

ja sam bar iskrena i ne ulizujem se većini

----------


## štrigica

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ček, ček.. ja sam pročitala da se majka brine za njega...
> 
> 
> Da, brine kad ga nema doma. Kad je u 3 iza ponoći vani ili na stadionu s huliganima.


tila sam baš napisat dopunu... očito da se majka brine ali da nema pomoći od oca a sama očito nema snage za stat mu na kraj...

i odgovor na pitanje što bi da se dohvati mog djeteta... vjerovatno bih ga odrobijala   :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

Hoćemo li raspravljati o dečku ili o marijinom inboxu?  :Cekam:

----------


## vertex

Naravno da nije zabranjeno, zato sam ga i iznjela. Moje mišljenje je da ti je paralela sasvim ne stoji, da permisivni odgoj nije dobar i da ovaj način odgoja o kojem se na forumu piše nije permisivni odgoj.
A to je li zabranjeno iznositi mišljenje pitaj te što ga ne iznose na forumu.
Inače, ako mi prethodni post nije jasan, smatram da *prvo* treba zaštititi okolinu od ovog dečka, a onda se brinuti o njemu.

----------


## vertex

Odgovarala sam mariji.

----------


## maria71

Poštujem tvoje mišljenje i stav,  no ostajem pri svome.


Imam malo veći uzorak  djece za promatranje nego većina, no opet znam da sam sa svojim stavovima ovdje debela manjina...

i usudim se napisati nešto što dobar dio forumaša misli ali se ne žele konfrontirati.

----------


## fegusti

> Mislim da treba razlikovati permisivan odgoj kada je djetetu dopušteno da šara po zidu i premlaćivanje u pothodniku.


ja bih baš zato željela znati što je permisivan odgoj jer ne može biti ili ovako ili onako. ili jeste permisivan ili nije.
moje je mišljenje da kvaka u permisivnom odgoju nije nekažnjavanje i popuštanje već ZANEMARIVANJE, nepokazivanje ljubavi i brige, što od djece stvara nesretnu, nesigurnu i nasilju sklonu mladež.

----------


## štrigica

mislim da bih se donekle čak mogla složiti s fegusti... dopuštanje djetetu da radi što hoće i meni djeluje kao čista inercija i lijenost roditelja... previše su zauzeti svojim komoditetom da bi se brinuli oko toga što dijete radi pa mu dopuštaju da radi što hoće i to nazovu permisivnim odgojem :/

----------


## Zorana

Ja mislim da ovo sto Deaedi pise i nije permisivan odgoj. Saranje po zidu bilo bi za odredjenu obitelj dozvoljeno ili nedozvoljeno ponasanje, ovisno o okvirima i granicama koje su doticni roditelji postavili sebi i djeci. Saranje po skolskom zidu npr. bilo bi nepostivanje tudjih granica i pravila, a tu je opet odgovoran roditelj jer treba nauciti dijete da moja granica ne mora nuzno biti i tudja granica.
Slazem se s tim da je permisivan odgoj nedostajanje bilo kakvih smjernica za zivot, odgoj u kojem je dijete apsolutno prepusteno samo sebi, a djeca trebaju vodstvo. 
Nekaznjavanje nije permisivan odgoj. To sto moje dijete smije npr. sarati zid, a necije tudje ne smije ne znaci da ja dijete odgajam permisivno sve dotle dok je i meni i djetetu jasno da su to nasa obiteljska pravila i dok sam mirna s onim sto se u mom domu desava. 
Permisivan roditelj je vjerovatno roditelj koji je negdje na svom zivotnom putu izgubio vezu sa samim sobom i ne zna kako da se nosi niti sa zivotnim izazovima niti sa izazovima roditeljstva i odgoja djece.  :Sad:  
Autoritaran roditelj bi bio druga krajnost, tj. druga strana istog novcica, jednako je lose i stetno.
I na kraju, autoritaran i autoritativan mislim da nije isto. Zdravi autoritet izgradjen je na povjerenju, postivanju i medjusobnom uvazavanju i takav autoritet se podrazumijeva sam po sebi, i odraslima i djeci. (svima nam treba vodstvo ponekad)
Autoritet izgradjen na strahu i strahu od kaznjavanja i posljedica je stetan jer trajno narusava odnose roditelja i djece, tj. takvi odnosi se nikad ni ne uspostave kako treba. Autoritarnog roditelja se djeca kad tad pozele rijesiti i tu nastaje raspad sistema. 
Molim da se prave razlike u nekim stvarima jer ja, iako jako cijenim nasu Mariu, imam dojam da ona uporno brka neke pojmove i uporno neke odlike neautoritarnog odgoja trpa pod permisivnost.  :Razz:

----------


## klia

Odgajam, al čvrsto, kako je netko gore napisao. S puno ljubavi, al uz vrlo jasne granice. Jednostavno poznajem temperament svoje djece i vidjela sam kako me vodio "demokratski" odgoj s M-om. 

Neki dan je u mom gradu majka u novinama izblatila policiju kako su joj namlatili 21 godisnjeg sina kojeg su pokupili jer se pred jednim kaficem i sam pomlatio s ekipom (bilo je i noževa). I sad mamica kuka što je sin u zatvoru. Dečko ima masnice za koje je mama sigurna da su od policije, a ne od ekipe. Možete si misliti. 

Moja stara dobro veli - da je živo zanima kako će ovi naši klinci koje danas odgajamo (u sredistu pozornosti i kao male prinčeve i princeze )- izgledati za dvadeset godina. I dajem joj za pravo da tako misli. Jer sve je ovo također jedan veliki društveni eksperiment.

----------


## maria71

stvar je u tome  što mi se određeni stilovi odgoja koji su mainstream ovdje ne sviđaju pa možda podebljam svoj uskličnik ....zorana imaš point

no tema nisam ja, curke   :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

klia potpisujem tvoju mamu

----------


## Zorana

Ajmo mi onda krenuti od pocetka, bez obzira sto kazes da to nije tema.   :Razz:  
Kakav nacin odgoja bi po tebi bio ispravan? Molim detalje radi lakseg etiketiranja. 8)

----------


## Maja

> Moja stara dobro veli - da je živo zanima kako će ovi naši klinci koje danas odgajamo (u sredistu pozornosti i kao male prinčeve i princeze )- izgledati za dvadeset godina. I dajem joj za pravo da tako misli. Jer sve je ovo također jedan veliki društveni eksperiment.


Pa i ja se slažem i isto me zanima (iako ne mislim da svoje odgajam u središtu pozornosti i kao princa i princezu). Al svejedno mi je takav način "neodgoja" trenutno jedino prihvatljiv, meni kao roditelju.

----------


## Maja

> Molim detalje radi lakseg etiketiranja. 8)


  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

diplomatski bih napisala da se vidimo na ovom topicu za 20 godina.

----------


## meda

> no tema nisam ja, curke


ne, ja sam

----------


## maria71

baš si slatka, ovako nabrijana   :Kiss:  

no , tvoj mi naćin komunikacije ne paše, stoga ,odjav  :Bye:

----------


## maria71

ispričavam se, na*č*in

----------


## a zakaj

> diplomatski bih napisala da se vidimo na ovom topicu za 20 godina.


meni to bas nije diplomatski.
naprotiv, takva prepucavanja, tipa kako ce cije dijete 'ispasti', mi se cine preko granica dobrog ukusa.

inace, mog baby-brothera je mama prilicno permisivno odgojila, uvijek je bio princ, u centru paznje, dobivao sto je htio.
Ispao fin i pristojan, miroljubiv, a tek pametan... eno ga brucos na fer-u   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

eto, odjavih se ali da odgovorim,

svatko ima svoje viđenje dobrog ukusa.

i drago mi je zbog tvog brata.

a moj Marko, ne znam kakav će biti za 20 godina,  nadam se da ću poživjeti i saznati....

možda bude super ,a možda bude i u KPD-u

----------


## cvijeta73

> diplomatski bih napisala da se vidimo na ovom topicu za 20 godina.


maria, sad kad si započela temu, nema više diplomacije   :Grin:  

većina nas ima još malu djecu i normalno da razmišljamo o odgoju, o granicama - gdje ih i kako postaviti, o kaznama i sl. mislim da mi s malom djecom još i nemamo neko formirano mišljenje o tome, pa je svaka tema (barem meni) s ovim dilemama itekako korisna. 

a najkorisnije je čitati argumentaciju različitih stavova.

----------


## fegusti

ja ne mislim da su prinčevi i princeze ako ih ne kažnjavam.
bitno je da ih ne zanemarujem i prepuštam slučaju i da ih volim ali ne samo riječima već djelima i prije svega da ih poštujem.
vjerujem da u tim uvjetima, kada znaju da su voljeni i poštovani, da se vodi računa o njihovom mišljenju (ne nužno i uvažava ali razmatra) ne mogu postati delikventi.

----------


## marta

> inace, mog baby-brothera je mama prilicno permisivno odgojila, uvijek je bio princ, u centru paznje, dobivao sto je htio.
> Ispao fin i pristojan, miroljubiv, a tek pametan... eno ga brucos na fer-u


Ovo potpisujem, doduse ne radi se o mom nego o muzevom bratu i nije vise brucos. U pocetku mi se cinilo da to dijete uopce ne "odgajaju". Danas, nakon 10 godina sam im puno sklonija. I dalje imam raznih primjedbi, ali rezultate nikako ne mogu osporiti, niti zelim. Mislim da se permisivni odgoj nikako ne moze gledati izvan konteksta obitelji i okoline i izjednacavati pri tome slucajeve za CZSR i obitelj punu ljubavi i ispravnih modela ponasanja koja svoje dijete odgaja dozvoljavajuci mu vise nego drugi.

----------


## krumpiric

i meni su poznati slični primjeri, ali i obrnuti. 
Ovakvo poopćavanje nema nikakvu svrhu.
Uostalom, s nekom se djecom može apsolutno permisivno. S mojim se lukavcem ne može

----------


## krumpiric

> i meni su poznati slični primjeri, ali i obrnuti. 
> Ovakvo poopćavanje nema nikakvu svrhu.
> Uostalom, s nekom se djecom može apsolutno permisivno. S mojim se lukavcem ne može


da se pojasnim-nije mi jasan niti jedan marijin post, od početka. Pitanje je di prestaje "permisivan odgoj" i počinje "nedostatak odgoja". Treba znati razliku.

----------


## a zakaj

i ja se nadam da ce ti marko biti super, a da ces ti pozivjeti i uzivati   :Smile:  

ne mislim se ja svadjati, znas da te simpatiziram   :Grin:  

samo sam skuzila da cesto pises o permisivnom odgoju kao o najvecem zlu, a da ocito postoji neki kurcslus u poimanju tog pojma izmedju tebe i dobrog dijela 'nas'.

i onda, umjesto da nam objasnis sto tocno mislis (pogotovo jer se i pozivas na iskustvo i strucnost), ti se odjavis.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da se permisivni odgoj nikako ne moze gledati izvan konteksta obitelji i okoline i izjednacavati pri tome slucajeve za CZSR i obitelj punu ljubavi i ispravnih modela ponasanja koja svoje dijete odgaja dozvoljavajuci mu vise nego drugi.


Slažem se. Permisivan odgoj i zanemarivanje nisu isto.

----------


## a zakaj

dok ja odgovorim mariji, hrpa postova izmedju.

----------


## maria71

moram na posao...pripremati pokuse

ako tema bude još živa, napisat ću neke svoje stavove

----------


## cvijeta73

> eto, odjavih se ali da odgovorim,
> 
> svatko ima svoje viđenje dobrog ukusa.
> 
> i drago mi je zbog tvog brata.
> 
> a moj Marko, ne znam kakav će biti za 20 godina,  nadam se da ću poživjeti i saznati....
> 
> možda bude super ,a možda bude i u KPD-u


maria, mislim da se po pitanju odgoja ne možeš baš svrstati u neku tzv. opoziciju foruma - spava s tobom u krevetu, nisam pročitala ama baš nigdje da dobije po guzi za nestašluke, možda sam previdjela, ali ne sjećam se niti da je bio u nekoj žešćoj kazni.  :/ 
ne kužim gdje je ta razlika koju naglašavaš  :/

----------


## fegusti

> Mislim da se permisivni odgoj nikako ne moze gledati izvan konteksta obitelji i okoline i izjednacavati pri tome slucajeve za CZSR i *obitelj punu ljubavi*i i ispravnih modela ponasanja koja svoje dijete odgaja dozvoljavajuci mu vise nego drugi.


to je po meni bit - tamo gdje ima ljubavi i poštovanja nema permisivnog odgoja.

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> inace, mog baby-brothera je mama prilicno permisivno odgojila, uvijek je bio princ, u centru paznje, dobivao sto je htio.
> Ispao fin i pristojan, miroljubiv, a tek pametan... eno ga brucos na fer-u  
> 
> 
> Ovo potpisujem, doduse ne radi se o mom nego o muzevom bratu i nije vise brucos. U pocetku mi se cinilo da to dijete uopce ne "odgajaju". Danas, nakon 10 godina sam im puno sklonija. I dalje imam raznih primjedbi, ali rezultate nikako ne mogu osporiti, niti zelim. Mislim da se permisivni odgoj nikako ne moze gledati izvan konteksta obitelji i okoline i izjednacavati pri tome slucajeve za CZSR i obitelj punu ljubavi i ispravnih modela ponasanja koja svoje dijete odgaja dozvoljavajuci mu vise nego drugi.


sto je najbolje, ja sam se uvijek strasno zgrazala nad time sto moja mama radi, i u pocetku sam se svim silama trudila antuna odgajati drukcije (strogo, naravno!).
Prvo sto sam skuzila je da mi ne ide i da kod njega to bas ne pali.
Drugo sto sam skuzila, je da unatoc drukcijem (koliko je uopce moguce biti drukciji od svoje mame   :Grin:  ) pristupu, mali ispada gotovo identican svom ujaku   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## štrigica

a zakaj - u talmudu ti piše -

_kad se ženiš dobro pogledaj braću svoje žene jer će ti takvi bit sinovi_  :Smile:  

i kod mene ovo isto vridi  8)

----------


## kahna

> a zakaj - u talmudu ti piše -
> 
> _kad se ženiš dobro pogledaj braću svoje žene jer će ti takvi bit sinovi_  
> 
> i kod mene ovo isto vridi  8)


Nema mi tu baš logike.
Znam barem 2 slučaja di to nije istina.

----------


## krumpiric

kod mene isti, ujac, buraz i Marin.Nažalost  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## a zakaj

a jel pise stogod mudro i o kcerima, strigice?

----------


## štrigica

OT samo sam citirala napis iz knjige... nekome vridi, nekome ne vridi... meni bome je totalna istina...

on topic - obitelj koja dozvoljava više nego neka druga,  voli i topla je prema svome djetetu ne znači nužno da ta obitelj ne postavlja nikakve granice...
permisivan odgoj je po meni ne postojanje riječi NE a ako djetetu nikad nitko nije rekao NE mislim da tu osobu baš i nije briga za dijete...

----------


## štrigica

> a jel pise stogod mudro i o kcerima, strigice?


nemam pojma... ovo sam baš zapamtila jer sam znala da nosim sina a mama mi je vadila taj citat i rekla - moli boga da ne bude tako...   :Laughing:  (bratac mi nije loš, dapače, ali je naaaporan od znatiželje)...

----------


## krumpiric

nastala je totalna pomutnja oko definicije permisivnog odgoja?
Blag odgoj prepun suosjećanja?
Totalno prepuštanje?

----------


## klia

Zbilja mislim da puno ovisi o tome kakvo smo dijete dobili. Nema jedinstvenog recepta za svako dijete. Netko će i uz permisivan odgoj izrasti u kvalitetnog čovjeka, no osjećam da se to definitvno na moju djecu ne odnosi. Kako znam? Jednostavno slušam svoj instinkt i odgoj prilagođavam situaciji na terenu. 
Ne bih se voljela dovesti u situaciju koju sam nedavno čula od jedne osobe koja odgaja bez ikakvog kažnjavanja, isključivo na lijepi način (čak surađuje i sa stručnjakom), a dođe u takvo stanje da ide plakati u park koliko joj je teško koliko je "ne sluša" - citiram. A ima dijete koje bi po dobi već trebalo surađivati i razumjeti.

----------


## maria71

prije  nego što odjurim u školu, klia je napisala sve što ja mislim

----------


## kahna

Gdje ima dovoljno ljubavi i pažnje prema djetetu - tu ne izostaje odgoj - kakav god da je, ima ga. 
Samim odnosom prema djetetu moramo izgraditi povjerenje, odanost, a i autoritet i poštivanje samog djeteta prema nama.
Još nema iskustva sa vlastitim, ali zato imam debelog sa sekom koju sam dobrom večinom odgojila ja/još odgajam.
U nekim slućajevima/situacijama mora postojati kazna, i tu se u potpunosti slažem.
Jer nekada treba djetetu pokazati da njegovi loši postupci nose i određene posljedice.


Ovog dečka iz linkanog teksta iskreno žalim i mišljenja sam da mu definitivno treba terapija i liječenje. 
Samo drugi par cipela je što to kod nas neće dobiti   :Mad:

----------


## štrigica

permisivno = dopuštajuće

ja negdi pročitala da takva vrsta odgoja ne poznaje riječ NE... i to mi je glupo... 

razlikujem ljubav, razumijevanje i maženje  od toga, permisivnog... ovo prvo mi je divno ovo drugo mi je koma...

----------


## kahna

I potpis na kliu.
Nisu sva djeca ista, samim time niti odgoj ne može biti sa svima isti niti jednako učinkovit.
Mislim da najbolje prolazi mix svega pomalo, a prilagođeno djetetovoj osobnosti.

----------


## flower

maria, vidis kako je istina u ocima onog tko cita - meni je odmah u oci iskocilo da je tata psih. bolesnik, i da ga kaznjavaju s neodlascima na utakmice...nikad ne bi rekla za njih da su permisivni, dapace, bojim se puno gorih situacija koje je ta obitelj prozivljela. a i inace grozim se tih ladica i rijeci - mi smo ap, permisivni, tradicionalni...svako od nas daje drugi potpis pod taj nazivnik i zapravo nas to raspravljanje o permisivnom/autoritarnom ili kako god odgoju odvodi daleko od onog o cemu bi trebali razgovarati, o sebi i svojem roditeljstvu.
inace ovakvi topici bi trebali ici u rubriku - zgrazajmo se...
a pretnje vidimo se za 20 god. su sve samo ne pretnje, lijepe zelje - kakvi ce nam tad biti naslovi tema  :Laughing:

----------


## meda

> da se pojasnim-nije mi jasan niti jedan marijin post, od početka. .


ni meni osim ako je to da je njen odgoj najbolji
al sad ce doc emsa da nam pojasni da je njen jos bolji

----------


## meda

> a zakaj - u talmudu ti piše -
> 
> _kad se ženiš dobro pogledaj braću svoje žene jer će ti takvi bit sinovi_  
> 
> i kod mene ovo isto vridi  8)


a ako zena nema brace?
onda nek pogleda sestre?

da je moj moj gledao moju sestru, mislim da nikad ne bi djecu pozelio  :Grin:  

mozda za sestre vrijedi ono pogledaj sestre od zene, u to ce ti se zena jednog dana pretvorit  :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

mene stvarno živo zanima kakav odgoj je imao ovaj klinac i onaj đak koji je ubio najmanje 10 osoba u svojoj školi u finskoj... 
jesu li ga mlatili ili su ga samo pustili da radi što ga je volja... to puštanje da radi što je koga volja je moja prija iskusila na vlastitom autu kad joj se dvojac čiji roditelji ne vode računa o njima motorom popeo na haubu...

----------


## japanka

ako ćemo pričat o ovom dečku, slučaju, pričajmo
ali da pričamo o njegovom odgoju- ma šta mi znamo
dovoljno je da su napisali da mu tata boluje od teške psihičke bolesti i evo ti etikete obitelji sumnjivog morala i nikakvog odgoja
halooo? koliko ljudi dnevno puni ambulante psihijatrije, da ne kažem odjele, ptsp i sl., alkoholizam, i to su tate, braća, nonoti
ne kažem da bih volila imati takav problem u kući, ali i to je život
imam prijateljicu kojoj je tata cijeli život psih. bolestan, mama je vukla i vuče sve koliko može, ona i brat su ljudi prva liga, uspješni, normalni, nimalo nasilni
da je cijela ova priča ista, a da je mali sin doktora, pravnika ili inih moćnika, cijela ova priča bi krenula drugim tokom
jesam li samo ja pročitala da su malog pretukli pankeri prije par godina, i to do bolnice, po meni tu leži uzrok njegovog nasilja i ogorčenosti
a dio pripisujem i nesigurnosti u sebe( možda isto izazvanoj tom traumom) pa se malo pravi važan pred curama
što je s tim curama kojima je to fora?
čija su to djeca, da mi je znat?
jel i njima netko doma psihički zastranio?

----------


## roby

Evo da i ja dam svoj mali doprinos temi. Neću govoriti kako odgajam,jer odgajam svakako, zapravo najbolje kako znam i umijem i molim se da kad odraste buda na MM a na mene ne .  :Grin:  
Ispričat ću nešto što se dogodilo u Belom pred par tjedana.
Sin, 16 g. sjeo sa ekipom u ćaćin auto i idu na bazene (kod njih to tako pod normalno  (valjda) bez vozačke skoknut do bazena (kao i na selu voziti traktor s njive)). Otac  izašao i govori sinu da ne može jer da njemu nešto treba auto. Ovaj izletio van (jer što će on njemu pred ekipom sad uskraćivati...) i nasrne na oca (hoće ga tući). Otac mu opali šamar (vele u obrani-nisam prisustvovala događaju), mali nazove policiju, oca privedu i dobije kaznu od 16 000 kn koju danas ne zna kako  platiti. 
E sad kakav je odgoj bio kod jih-ne znam, permisivan ili autritaran.... ali činjenica je da oni znaju da mogu kako hoće i što hoće i da im nitko ne može ništa. I onda kad pojedinci ispadnu takvi-nevaljali nemaš sredstva za sankcioniranje. 
Nije ni to rješenje.

----------


## roby

> a jel pise stogod mudro i o kcerima, strigice?


Za kćeri vrijedi - gledaj joj mati, takva će i ona biti....  :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da se pojasnim-nije mi jasan niti jedan marijin post, od početka. .
> 
> 
> ni meni osim ako je to da je njen odgoj najbolji
> al sad ce doc emsa da nam pojasni da je njen jos bolji


ovo je bilo nisko

----------


## mama courage

> permisivan odgoj je po meni ne postojanje riječi NE a ako djetetu nikad nitko nije rekao NE mislim da tu osobu baš i nije briga za dijete...


a ja mislim da je i ovo velika predrasuda, jer itekako postoje slučajevi, čak bih rekla da su u većini da roditelji iz prevelike ljubavi zaribaju u permisivan odgoj. jer on je još tako mali, jer on je (vremenom) kompetentan i sl. 

i u ovom primjeru ja ne znam točno kako se dijete odgajalo (možda ga se i tuklo), al po napisanom baš mogu zaključiti da majku nije da nije briga. da se ona sekira, i da ga (pretpostavljam) voli - al da ju je prerastao. negdje u jednom trenutku - oteo joj se iz ruke i gotovo je.




> to puštanje da radi što je koga volja je moja prija iskusila na vlastitom autu kad joj se dvojac čiji roditelji ne vode računa o njima motorom popeo na haubu


ovo je i meni poznato. al, oni se to samoooo igraju.

----------


## krumpiric

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  krumpiric prvotno napisa
> ...


da, i meni se ne sviđa ovo :/ 
ni što je mene kvotala, ja sam SAMO REKLA da nisam skužila na koji točno oblik (ne)odgoja mare misli.

----------


## štrigica

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a jel pise stogod mudro i o kcerima, strigice?
> 
> 
> Za kćeri vrijedi - gledaj joj mati, takva će i ona biti....


  :Laughing:  
ali ja se bojim da je ovo istina... šta iden starija   :Raspa:  sve više sličim njoj   :Rolling Eyes:   :shock:

----------


## krumpiric

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> permisivan odgoj je po meni ne postojanje riječi NE a ako djetetu nikad nitko nije rekao NE mislim da tu osobu baš i nije briga za dijete...
> 
> 
> a ja mislim da je i ovo velika predrasuda, jer itekako postoje slučajevi, čak bih rekla da su u većini da roditelji iz prevelike ljubavi zaribaju u permisivan odgoj. jer on je još tako mali, jer on je (vremenom) kompetentan i sl. 
> 
> i u ovom primjeru ja ne znam točno kako se dijete odgajalo (možda ga se i tuklo), al po napisanom baš mogu zaključiti da majku nije da nije briga. da se ona sekira, i da ga (pretpostavljam) voli - al da ju je prerastao. negdje u jednom trenutku - oteo joj se iz ruke i gotovo je.
> ...


meni su mater i otac tako zamalo poginuli :shock: 
Skretali u ambulantu i u njih se mali od 16 zabio brzinom munje, SVA SREĆA auto je bilo malo zakrenuto i zabio se u gumu...inače bi  u tatu ravno.
NIsu dobili ni kune, ni štete, ni isprike, strašni roditelji se nisu ni ispričali, NAPROTIV. 
Osiguranje nisu dobili, jer motor nije registriran i jer mali nema vozačku.

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  krumpiric prvotno napisa
> ...


sto ces, prepermisivan odgoj   :Grin:

----------


## roby

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  a zakaj prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja isto tako...I svaki dan si govorim mjenjaj se, mjenjaj se....dok je vrijeme.

----------


## štrigica

mc - i previše ljubavi može biti kobno...

----------


## fegusti

> mc - i previše ljubavi može biti kobno...


a da li je to onda ljubav ili nešto drugo zapakirano u celofan ljubavi?

----------


## AdioMare

> mc - i previše ljubavi može biti kobno...


zaista tako misliš?

----------


## štrigica

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mc - i previše ljubavi može biti kobno...
> 
> 
> a da li je to onda ljubav ili nešto drugo zapakirano u celofan ljubavi?


o tome bi mogli 6 dana...
imaš npr. opciju da je npr. mama posesivno opsjednuta čedom pa ga pod krinkom onoga - ja njega štitim - uništi
imaš opciju da mama misli ako ga viknem ili mu ne kupim ili mu ne dam 100 miljona kuna - ne volim ga...
imaš opciju da se pravi ispred susjeda kako veoma brine za svoje čedo (pogotovo ono koje je oženjeno   :Grin:  )
 i tako dalje

----------


## AdioMare

> o tome bi mogli 6 dana...
> imaš npr. opciju da je npr. mama posesivno opsjednuta čedom pa ga pod krinkom onoga - ja njega štitim - uništi
> imaš opciju da mama misli ako ga viknem ili mu ne kupim ili mu ne dam 100 miljona kuna - ne volim ga...
> imaš opciju da se pravi ispred susjeda kako veoma brine za svoje čedo (pogotovo ono koje je oženjeno   )
>  i tako dalje


ja to i dalje ne povezujem s ljubavi

----------


## fegusti

pa to ti je taj celofan a ne ljubav

----------


## štrigica

AM to ti je stvar gledanja... nije bitno što ti misliš da je ljubav... 

jer ono što ja mislim da je bolesna opsjednutost, ta osoba doživljava kao obožavanje i voljenje svog djeteta neovisno o mom doživljaju....
prevelika ˝ljubav˝ ponekad vodi u psihijatrijske klinike jednako kao i nedostatak iste...

----------


## Ailish

> Osiguranje nisu dobili, jer motor nije registriran i jer mali nema vozačku.


OT krumpirić ako se radi o motoru koji se po zakonu mora registrirati - odšteta se može dobiti iako je bio neregistriran, za to postoji Garancijski fond

on topic

ne sjećam se da je itko na forumu napisao da bi tolerirao da mu dijete sudjeluje u tučnjavama, vozi auto bez vozačke, divlja s motorom?? ne kužim baš poveznicu takvih slučajeva sa bilo čim što doživljavam kao popularno na forumu

----------


## roby

> AM to ti je stvar gledanja... nije bitno što ti misliš da je ljubav... 
> 
> jer ono što ja mislim da je bolesna opsjednutost, ta osoba doživljava kao obožavanje i voljenje svog djeteta neovisno o mom doživljaju....


X

----------


## fegusti

> jer ono što ja mislim da je bolesna opsjednutost, ta osoba doživljava kao obožavanje i voljenje svog djeteta neovisno o mom doživljaju....


istina.
ali tu onda dolazimo do toga da treba mijenjati percepciju nas odraslih, preodgajati nas, osvještavati.
nažalost, oni koji bi trebali biti svjesni svojih pogrešaka najčešće nisu svjesni i žive u uvjerenju da ispravno postupaju ili jednostavno uopće ne razmišljaju (što je vjerojatnije).
zašto roditelji problematične djece gotovo redovito izbjegavaju roditeljske sastanke i informacije?

----------


## mama courage

kuzim AM, al to ne znači da to nije ljubav, jedan vid nje. da taj roditelj stvarno ne voli svoje dijete...

kad se objave ovakvi članci, kao što netko reče... ako se radi o siromašnoj obitelji odmah pretpostavljamo da je dijete ili zapušteno ili prebijano, a ako se radi o bogatoj obitelji . da je dijete i pored ogromnih materijalnih bogatstava zanemareno i neodgojeno. 


meda, netko najbolje rađa, netko najbolje doji, a netko pak najbolje odgaja.   :Razz:

----------


## AdioMare

Dobro, ajmo onda malo definirati od koje linije počinje prevelika ljubav, jer bolesna opsjednutost je, kako sama riječ kaže - bolest. Po meni je ljubav samo ljubav. Bez primjesa. A s primjesama odgoj varira od lošeg do odličnog. 
Ne postoji obrazac mame koji bi svakoj od nas bio prihvatljiv, ali kod ovakve djece, bila bih sklonija vjerovati da ljubavi u odgoju i nije bilo.

----------


## štrigica

AM -prevelika ljubav guši onoga na koga je projicirana... i to je granica... kada se osoba osjeti ugušenom u ljubavi to je to...
kada ljubav postane prenaporna osobi na koju je projicirana a osoba koja je projicira osjeti (ili ne osjeti ali osjete osobe oko nje) kako takvim ponašanjem odbija predmet voljenja od sebe...

----------


## mama courage

bez da zvučim kontraprotivna   :Saint:  , al ja bas mislim da u ovom konkretnom primjeru majka bas voli svog sina (ne bolesno, nego ga voli, normalno). i da ga je odgajala kako je najbolje znala i umijela. da li je njegova rečenica "nitko mi ništa ne može" nagnalo mariju da pomisli da se radi o permisivnom odgoju, ne znam. očigledno je negdje zaribala /zajedno s muzem/. al činjenica da je njemu krivo što će mama saznati - pokazuje (barem meni) da mama učestvuje u njegovom životu... inače bi rekao da roditelje ionako nije briga šta on radi...  možda krivo interpretiram riječi.

----------


## fegusti

> ...Po meni je ljubav samo ljubav...


i baš razmišljam što znači pojam "previše ljubavi".
za mene taj pojam ne postoji.

----------


## meda

> kuzim AM, al to ne znači da to nije ljubav, jedan vid nje. da taj roditelj stvarno ne voli svoje dijete...
> 
> 
> [/size]


na moje poimanje ljubavi je jako utjecao scott peck, i knjiga THE ROAD LESS TRAVELED.  on kaze da ljubav nije osjecaj, ljubav je akcija, i ona je dokaz ljubavi, ne sam osjecaj. on se fokusira na odrasle odnose, al primjenjivo je jako i na odgoj. mozemo mi osjecati ne znam kakvu ljubav, al ako nasa akcija nije ispravna dzabe sve to.

----------


## vertex

Meni se bajanje o odgoju ovog dečka čini potpuno nekonstruktivno. Da ne govorimo da je to novinareva interpretacija.
Kao na primjer, kad je moj susjed F. kao dijete aktivirao nekakvu dimnu bombu (bezazlenu), došli vatrogasci, nastala frka...u novinama je pisalo kako se mali F. u suzama svima ispričavao i obećavao kako neće nikad više. A mali F. je bio mrtav-hladan i rekao da je to i tako bezopasno i čemu frka.

----------


## vertex

Zaboravih pitati: što mislite o odgojnim principima roditelja malog F?

----------


## Ailish

to "nitko mi ništa ne može" se odnosi na policiju i sud jer je maloljetan

O stilu odgoja ne znamo baš ništa. Znamo samo da obitelj ima ozbiljan problem, psihičku bolest, koji se vjerojatno reflektira i na odgoj, ali kako - možemo samo nagađati

----------


## Ailish

vertex, u sridu  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...Po meni je ljubav samo ljubav...
> 
> 
> i baš razmišljam što znači pojam "previše ljubavi".
> za mene taj pojam ne postoji.


Cijelo vrijeme to i hoću reći. 
U primjeru ovog djeteta i njegove mame se ne vidi da ona voli svoje dijete, a voli ga, u primjeru divno odgojenog djeteta reći ćemo, evo kako dijete cvate kad je u ljubavi odgojeno.
A stvar je u tome da svi radimo kako znamo i da netko radi male, netko neoprostive greške u koracima.
Lako je reći i misliti da se podrazumjeva voljeti svoje dijete, ali da je ovaj mali osjetio LJUBAV svoje majke i ljubav roditelja međusobno, ne bi skoro na smrt tukao vršnjake. Ako isključimo neku mentalnu i psihičku bolest, taj mali je najvjerojatnije i sam batinan.

----------


## štrigica

svima koji su me možda krivo skužili - u zadnjim postovima nisam pričala o ovom dječaku nego o permisivnom odgoju kao takvom... o dječaku sam rekla što sam mislila na prvoj stranici topica...

----------


## AdioMare

> on kaze da ljubav nije osjecaj, ljubav je akcija, i ona je dokaz ljubavi, ne sam osjecaj.


Evo meda lijepo sažela ono što sam ispetljavala i nikako reći.

----------


## mama courage

> mozemo mi osjecati ne znam kakvu ljubav, al ako nasa akcija nije ispravna dzabe sve to.


pa okej, al ajd ti sad nekoj majci to reci. da ona iako osjeća veliku ljubav, da džaba joj to, kad nije od akcije, i to na način koji ti misliš da je primjeren. zato velim, na osnovu čega mi možemo zaključiti da ova majka ne voli svoje dijete i nije bila dovoljno aktivna za svoje dijete ? jer ga nije vodila na tekvando ili strane jezike ?! 

uz pretpostavku da je istinito ono što piše u novinskom članku, meni je rečenica: samo da mama ne sazna - hint da je mami stalo. jer je lako (a i da ispadne veći frajer) mogao reći: ma šta njih briga! nitko za mene ionako ne haje!

----------


## fegusti

> Zaboravih pitati: što mislite o odgojnim principima roditelja malog F?


jel ti to nas zekiš?  :Laughing:  
ako je tako, zorno si nam svojom pričom predočila kako, na osnovu članka koji roditelje gotovo da i ne spominje, ne možemo suditi o odgoju tog dječaka

----------


## AdioMare

Malo sam glupson u zadnje vrijeme (ko i na onom topicu o koslipingu, ja o tome, oni o članku  :Grin:  ), ja se ni ne referiram na članak i konkretni slučaj već odgoj kao takav, članak mi služi kao smjernica raspravi o odgoju, a eto se tu i tamo mali uzme za primjer. 
Svejedno ne kužim od kud tolika agresija u tom (bilokojem) djetetu i nimalo grižnje savjesti? :?  :/

----------


## štrigica

> mozemo mi osjecati ne znam kakvu ljubav, al ako nasa akcija nije ispravna dzabe sve to.


meni ovo ne stoji... 
ajd ti objasni samohranoj majci koja je sve napravila za svoje dijete, od toga da je po noći šila i prala tuđu robu i čistila portune kako bi mu kupila odjeću, hranu i obuću, kako bi po danu spavajući na nogama s njim u šetnje na Marjan dok je bija manji, bila prisutna kroz cijeli njegov život i taman kad je mislila da ima gotovog formiranog čovika spremnog za faks, lola se uvalija u Get, počeja se drogirat i pit i na kraju umra predoziran u nekom portunu...
s mog gledišta (s prozora preko puta), iz te žene je iskakala ljubav, prema njemu je uvijek bila nježna i uviđavna, poštovala je njega i njegove granice, znala mu je reći NE na način da se ne osjeti ugrožen...
 i ja san tila takvu mater i dan danas se čujem s tom ženom.... 
a ona nema sina...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## štrigica

edit: - tila sam napisat - ajde ti toj ženi reci da nije napravila sve šta je mogla da izgradi normalnu osobu od svog sina... i da ga nije volila...
 :Rolling Eyes:  za mene i nesposobnost završavanja rečenice kako spada

----------


## roby

> mozemo mi osjecati ne znam kakvu ljubav, al ako nasa akcija nije ispravna dzabe sve to.
> 			
> 		
> 
> meni ovo ne stoji... 
> ajd ti objasni samohranoj majci koja je sve napravila za svoje dijete, od toga da je po noći šila i prala tuđu robu i čistila portune kako bi mu kupila odjeću, hranu i obuću, kako bi po danu spavajući na nogama s njim u šetnje na Marjan dok je bija manji, bila prisutna kroz cijeli njegov život i taman kad je mislila da ima gotovog formiranog čovika spremnog za faks, lola se uvalija u Get, počeja se drogirat i pit i na kraju umra predoziran u nekom portunu...
> s mog gledišta (s prozora preko puta), iz te žene je iskakala ljubav, prema njemu je uvijek bila nježna i uviđavna, poštovala je njega i njegove granice, znala mu je reći NE na način da se ne osjeti ugrožen...
>  i ja san tila takvu mater i dan danas se čujem s tom ženom.... 
> a ona nema sina...


A to valjda samo potvrđuje činjenicu da i društvo čini svoje, koliko god odgoj dobar bio ponekad ovo drugo prevagne.  A opet nešto je i do same osobe. Netko ispadne iz doma- gdje se malo odgaja, pa bude skroz OK.

----------


## AdioMare

> prema njemu je uvijek bila nježna i uviđavna, poštovala je njega i njegove granice, znala mu je reći NE na način da se ne osjeti ugrožen...


Moja mama je odgajala mog brata ovako kao a zakajina i martina njihovu (moj je apsolvent, inače jaaako fin, pristojan, duhovit 8) ) ali jedna joj je crta kod tatine familije jako smetala - sklonost cugi. Sve je moglo, sve, sve, ali na tu je stvar kod njega jasno utjecala. 
Možda da je ovo, možda da je ono... u slučaju tvoje susjede, ja zaista ne znam što je ona mogla preventivno (a što nije) napraviti da ga spasi od tog pakla.  :Sad:  




> ajde ti toj ženi reci da nije napravila sve šta je mogla da izgradi normalnu osobu od svog sina... i da ga nije volila...


Naravno da joj ne možeš osporiti ni jedno ni drugo, ona je samo radila najbolje što je mogla i znala. Time se ja uvijek rukovodim, ali i onom da može bolje   :Grin:  (ovo nevezano uz slučaj tvoje susjede)

----------


## štrigica

svaki čovik je priča za sebe i ne možemo se trpat u škafetine ja sam dobar, ti si loš, ja radim dobar posao što se tiče odgoja a ti ne... 

čovik je kompleksno biće pa od gena, preko odgoja i učenja do društva - sve ima utjecaj...
ožemo se samo molit da baš to šta sad radimo pali za našu djecu i čekat da prođe tih famoznih 20 godina... 
i znat reć NE...   :Smile:  
 :Bye:

----------


## AdioMare

:Bye:  evo i tebi jedan mah.  :Smile:  

Inače, bezveze si moje postove okarakterizirala kao onoga koji trpa u ladice "dobar", "loš", "zao". Pišući ove postove ja i samu sebe preispitujem u nekim stvarima i uspoređujem sa poznatim mi primjerima i osobama. Ništa loše ne misleći. Još mi je bezveznija insinuacija na nekakvo nadmetanje među nama ovdje, "ti dobro", "ja još bolje." Nebuloze.

Zaboravila sam reći da moj sin ne sliči ujaku, ni moj brat mom ujaku.  :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

:Laughing:  
AM - mislim da si me krivo interpretirala u zadnjem postu... ja ti se nikad ne ljutim na ono šta ljudi napišu - jer svatko ima pravo iznit svoje mišljenje i drago mi je to čitat (zato i jesam ovde a ne da dilim pamet   :Laughing:  )
mah je zbog toga šta moram ić ća pa više ne mogu pisat a zadnji post je bio kao neki moj općeniti zaključak na temu pošto idem   :Kiss:   :Love:  see you sutra

----------


## vertex

> jel ti to nas zekiš?


Da, uz nadu da je očigledno  :Grin:  .

----------


## seni

> Meni se bajanje o odgoju ovog dečka čini potpuno nekonstruktivno. Da ne govorimo da je to novinareva interpretacija.
> .


xxxx
 i pisana kao novinska vijest, a ne kao opservacija nekoga tko pozna situaciju doticnog decka i jos se i razumije u tematiku odgoja kao takvog.

samo dalje, vertex   :Razz:

----------


## Kanga

> odgoj bez kazni i ograničenja  nije dobar


po mom misljenju, trpas razlicite stvari u isti kos. nedostatak kazni u odgoju ne podrazumijeva nuzno i nedostatak ogranicenja. osobno, ako se dovedem u situaciju da mi je potrebna kazna (ili nagrada, whatsoever) za odrzavanje ogranicenja, znam da sam negdje debelo zabrazdila. a i to se dogodi zivom covjeku (srecom, pa i u roditeljstvu postoji "popravni"   :Razz:  ).

sto se tice clanka, potpis na vertex!

----------


## sorciere

koliko od vas koje ste se javile - ima djecu 13-18, ili je profesionalno u doticaju s njima ?

----------


## klia

> nedostatak kazni u odgoju ne podrazumijeva nuzno i nedostatak ogranicenja.


Isto tako ja ne moram shvatiti da je kazna ako zbog necega djetetu uskratim npr. gledanje crtanog ili igranje video igrica (što na razini psihe smatram nečim sličnim kao junk food na razini tijela). 

Kanga, sto konkretno radis kad zelis postaviti neko ogranicenje?

Ako bi mi jedna tvoja dobra ideja pomogla da do kazne ne dođe, ja bih je rado primjenjivala. 

Inače, sa starijim djetetom imam dogovor da je naš zajednički cilj da bude sve manje i manje kazni - uskraćivanja (s moje strane) i neposlušnosti (s njegove strane). 

Ovo ljeto ga je jedna rođakinja pitala daje li mu mama više kazni ili nagrada, on je rekao nagrada (ja nisam bila ni blizu). To meni dovoljno govori.

Osim toga, zar i mi odrasli ne živimo u svijetu u kojem za prijestupe bivamo (ili bi trebali biti sankcionirani)? Do koje dobi dijete trebamo zaštićivati od te istine? Intuitivno osjećam da im time kao društvo ne činimo dobro. 

Radim s mladim ljudima. Ne biste vjerovali kako se već u toj populaciji prepoznaju vječito zaštićivane osobe i one koje se sa životom znaju kvalitetno nositi već u mladenačkoj dobi.

----------


## klia

> bolesna opsjednutost


Što mislite o mami koja dođe s 11 godišnjim djetetom na ručak kod prijatelja. Domaćica je spremila ukusni rižoto s komadima mesa. Majka djevojčice kaže: A, ne, moja B ne jede takvo meso. Izvadi iz njenog tanjura sve komade, ostavi rižu i u tuđoj kući ode i skuha - hrenovke.
Drugi dan prijateljica spremi ribu. Ponavlja se priča - njezina B ne jede ni ribu. - Ponijela sam hrenovke, ne brini. S osmjehom kaže mama i kuha ih.

Ista mama stalno svojoj djevojčici prigovara kako ne zna jesti,kako je nesamostalna (brisala je curici guzu do 3. osnovne). A djevojčica sasvim zdrava, simpatična, pametna. U kući se radilo i danas se radi sve što djevojčica hoće. S 4 godine rušila se sa stolca u ponoć, jer nije htjela ići leći i roditelji je nisu prisiljavali.
Mama je međutim počela piti sredstva za smirenje. Strašno se grize zbog male i zabrinuta je.

----------


## cvijeta73

ajde, ajde - čovjek kad nas čita, ima dojam da je taj život koji čeka našu djecu jedno zmajevo gnijezdo.

a život je u stvari maskenbal.  8) 

ma, danas mi je pukla guma na autu usred prometnog kaosa u radno vrijeme. ja, desni žmigavac, auto uz kraj, izašla iz auta, vidjela što se desilo, i ajoj kukulele - ne da ne znam promijeniti gumu, nego ne znam niti di dotična prebiva u autu, niti di je dizalica, ni ključ - nula bodova.
i, oko mene se u roku sekunde skupilo lijepo društvance - nešto penzionera svaki sa svojim savjetom, ali i dva mlada dečka (nešto preko 18, čini mi se) koji su mi se odmah ponudili promijeniti gumu, prionuli poslu, spretno sve obavili u par minuta, kao da u kući imaju automehaničarsku radnju. pitala kako da im se zahvalim, oni rekli da ih prebacim do škole jer su propustili bus (stala sam na autobusnoj stanici).
ne znam tko ih je i kako odgajao, dal' permisivno, autorativno ili ap, al' vala, hvala mu od sveg srca.  

da ne bude zabune, nisam ni blizu pamele anderson, a bome ni nalik severini   :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

Slažem se da uvijek raspravljamo o nekim teškim ekstremima i onda njih "primjenjujemo" na našu svakodnevnicu. Čovjek se zapita kako su se odgajala djeca prije knjiga i foruma  :? . Najčešće je bilo potrebno ljubavi i malo zdravog razuma.

----------


## AdioMare

> Slažem se da uvijek raspravljamo o nekim teškim ekstremima i onda njih "primjenjujemo" na našu svakodnevnicu.


I ja se slažem, sad mi se smijte, ali ja fakat jesam zabrinuta, ne direktno zbog tog malog, već bilo kojeg drugog, sličnog, a vidim da nisu ničija uobrazlija već crna stvarnost. 
Moje dijete ima 16 i hoda po gradu, da imam malo dijete, sigurno se ne bih sekirala još 10 godina.

----------


## cvijeta73

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Slažem se da uvijek raspravljamo o nekim teškim ekstremima i onda njih "primjenjujemo" na našu svakodnevnicu.
> 
> 
> I ja se slažem, sad mi se smijte, ali ja fakat jesam zabrinuta, ne direktno zbog tog malog, već bilo kojeg drugog, sličnog, a vidim da nisu ničija uobrazlija već crna stvarnost. 
> Moje dijete ima 16 i hoda po gradu, da imam malo dijete, sigurno se ne bih sekirala još 10 godina.


mislim da je imati sina od 16 i ne sekirati se oksimoron.   :Kiss: 

a takvih ekstrema je bilo i kad smo mi imali 16. nisu baš ni onda bili svi miroljubivi.  :/

----------


## AdioMare

> mislim da je imati sina od 16 i ne sekirati se oksimoron.  
> 
> a takvih ekstrema je bilo i kad smo mi imali 16. nisu baš ni onda bili svi miroljubivi.  :/


Biće da je tako.  :Smile:

----------


## anledo

ja razumijem Mariju
mozda ovaj novinski primjer i nije najsretniji
ali: nadrljacemo kroz 10 godina zbog entropiranog morala drustva generalno i 'permisivnog' odgoja (ovdje tako cesto tumacenog kao odgoj u kojem je glavni izostanak kaznjavanja, a to on nije...)


djetetu, kad vam vrijedja granice, morate s mjerom i ponekad uzvratiti isto, inace potpuno izgubi komaps i mogucnost empaticnoti za vrijedjanje tudjih granica

i jos fali (i to jako) vracanje hijerarhije i autoriteta (obicno ljudi skoce kad im to kazem) ali stvarno mislim da uciteljima (pa skoli kao instituciji) i policiji po hitno treba vratiti autoritet kojega su izgubile onoga dana kad su roditelji odgojno zapustene djece krenuli u svoj boj protiv svakog onog tko se drzne njihovom 'zlatu' ista reci/napraviti (ne mislim pri tome 'napraviti' na ikoju vrstu fizickog kaznjavanja)

----------


## Maja

Ja ne vjerujem u katastrofalna predviđanja ovoga tipa   :Grin:  
Generalno, ne mislim da je svijet puno gori nego što je bio prije X godina i da su "mladi gori nego što su ikad bili". 
Sjećam se jednog slučaja premlaćivanja, frend od brata, sluh mu stradao, užas. Samo eto, prošlo bez novina.

----------


## AdioMare

> ja razumijem Mariju


Ma razumijem je i ja. Samo bih voljela u više od jedne rečenice zaista i pročitati što ona misli o tome. Bojim se da će tebe sad potpisati, a šteta da netko tko ima toliko iskustva ne progovori o tome nama, roditeljima koji žele čuti jer su u žiži.

----------


## anledo

> Ja ne vjerujem u katastrofalna predviđanja ovoga tipa   
> Generalno, ne mislim da je svijet puno gori nego što je bio prije X godina i da su "mladi gori nego što su ikad bili". 
> Sjećam se jednog slučaja premlaćivanja, frend od brata, sluh mu stradao, užas. Samo eto, prošlo bez novina.


ja vjerjem
jer to profi pratim 18 godina
pa nam broj kaznenih djela maloljetnika drasticno opada iz godine u godinu
ali zato broj posebno okrutno i sivrepo pocinjenih delikata nasilja raste nemilice
i dok je prije tipicni maloljeticki prijetup bio razbijanje trafike, sad je neki od delikata nasilja (dakle kombinacija imovinskom i k.d.-a protiv života i tijela)

a vidim i strukturu ekipe po domovima, unutra su sad samo 'akademci'  :/ 

a ako pogledamo strukturu vrste izrečene odgojne mjere prema maloljetnicima, vidjet ćemo da se i broj ozbiljnijih (dakle zavodskih) mjera povecao (a kapacitet ustanova nije)

uglavnom, moja tvrdnja nije vradžbina, više je znanstvena i relativno lako dokaziva vec uvidom u obicnu deskriptivnu statistiku

o cinjenici da se dobar dio ranije prijavljivanih i sankcioniranih kaznenih djela sada bagatelizirao pa se i ne prijavljuje (cesto, npr. gore spomenute trafike) - bolje i ne govoriti...
 :?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja ne vjerujem u katastrofalna predviđanja ovoga tipa   
> Generalno, ne mislim da je svijet puno gori nego što je bio prije X godina i da su "mladi gori nego što su ikad bili". 
> Sjećam se jednog slučaja premlaćivanja, frend od brata, sluh mu stradao, užas. Samo eto, prošlo bez novina.


mene jedino strah što nas neke čudne face gledaju iz novina  i što su ljudi iz polukriminalnog miljea došli na naslovne strane istih kao uzorni građani.

uvijek je bilo odgojno zapuštene djece, potencijalnih nasilnika koji su čekali svoju "priliku". pitam se jedino, da li im danas ta prilika djeluje još primamljivije i dostupnije nego prije.  

po meni, to je pravi razlog brige, a uopće ne stoji da se moramo brinuti o porastu nasilja iz razloga što se pristup odgoju djece promijenio.  :/

----------


## Zorana

Je li tocno da je vecina nasih roditelja odgajana autoritarno? Ako jeste, odakle onda skretanje u toliku krajnost i okretanje permisivnom odgoju? Radi li se cisto o tome da ljudi zele bolje, a ne znaju kako ili je nesto drugo u pitanju?

----------


## anledo

> po meni, to je pravi razlog brige, a uopće ne stoji da se moramo brinuti o porastu nasilja iz razloga što se pristup odgoju djece promijenio.


mislim da je ta promjena pristupa odgoju djece itekako utjecala na porast nasilja:
prije 20ak godina su i nas na faksu (erf) itekako usmjeravali prema permisivnom odgoju, danas je taj 'pokret' kudikamo tisi, zapravo cini mi se trenutno prilicno odbacen kao koncept pokusaja prevencije ili rjesavanja mlt. del.

znam i zasto: permisija podrazumijeva odgovorno i educirano roditeljstvo
znaci: odgovorne i educirne roditelje

dakle, nedostaje nam kadar
jer koliko god se ta tvrdnja o manjku kadra ne odnosi za populaciju koja se okuplja na ovom ili slicnim forumima, toliko bas mi ovdje nismo reprezentativni uzorak za ista, najmanje za roditelja vulgarisa, prosjecnog hrvatskog (onog sto grca u materijalnome svijetu bez obzira da li u minusu ili plusu, onome sto je i sam vise neobrazovan nego obrazovan (7%VSS u cijelo zemlji i to sa pribrojenom VŠS), onome koji je dočekao demokraciju pa je sad tumaci sa 'ne bu mene niko biiiib...'

necu vise, uvijek me permisivni odgoj odvuce direkt na maloljetnicku
ne zato jer je on njezin izvor, nego zato jer ipak u praksi nije pokazao da je bolji od one druge krajnosti - autoritarnog odgoja

a ako idemo primjeniti analogiju (dakle primitivan nacin zakljucivanja) ostaje cinjenica da smo ranije imali 'strozi' i vise ogranicavajuci odgojni stil, nesto veci broj kaznenih djela i njihovu relativnu bagatelnost (pretezno imovinska djela), a sad imamo 'blazi' i manje ogranicavajuci odgojni stil, nesto manji broj kaznenih djela i njihovu tezu posljedicnost (djela su cesto protiv zivota i tijela i imovine)

za promotriti treba onu neku vecu brojku onih koji se nikada sluzbeno ne ogreznu o zakon, ali permisivno odgojeni sve manje uspjevaju preuzeti odgovornost za kasniji samostalni zivot

tu bi Maria, ako ulovi vremena, moga dati znacajan doprisnos raspravi o tzv. 'normalnoj' populaciji

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ako jeste, odakle onda skretanje u toliku krajnost i okretanje permisivnom odgoju?


jesi sigurna da je to zaista tako? :/ 

a ako je, onda jedino to mogu protumačiti nedostatkom vremena i izrabljivanjem radnika do krajnjih granica kad više nemaju volje za ništa, a najmanje za djecu.

iako, iskreno, ja ne vjerujem da nam prijeti pošast permisivnog odgoja. i s tim povezano, porast delikventskog ponašanja tinejđera.  :/

----------


## Zorana

Znaci, drustvo nije zrelo za permisivni odgoj?  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Ali cvijeta, i prije su ljudi jako tesko radili. I kad nisu imali dovoljno vremena za djecu (koja su bila mozda jednako toliko prepustena sebi), zahtijevali su slijepu poslusnost i sav autoritet se bazirao na strahu. Jesu li prije bile zrtve djeca, a danas roditelji? U biti, tko danas uopce preuzima odgovornost onako kako bi trebalo? Kao nekakve krajnje drustvene mjere "odgovornosti" imamo manje-vise neucinkovite kazne. A sta je sa svim onim prije toga?

----------


## fegusti

> ...pitam se jedino, da li im danas ta prilika djeluje još primamljivije i dostupnije nego prije.


vjerojatno da i to zbog inertnosti i tromosti pravnog sustava.
koliki su kriminalci, zadnjih godina, saslušavani, sudilo im se i na kraju su završili na slobodi.
mito, korupcija i zastrašivanje na svakom koraku.
i gdje da omladina nađe uzor, u čemu da vidi perspektivu?
definitivno je veliki dio krivice na društvu a tek onda na pojedincima.
nekako mi se čini da se utapamo u u nekoj sveopćoj letargiji.
fali mi entuzijazma i poleta, pozitivnog naboja.



> Je li tocno da je vecina nasih roditelja odgajana autoritarno? Ako jeste, odakle onda skretanje u toliku krajnost i okretanje permisivnom odgoju? Radi li se cisto o tome da ljudi zele bolje, a ne znaju kako ili je nesto drugo u pitanju?


upravo sam o tome razmišljala...



> znam i zasto: permisija podrazumijeva odgovorno i educirano roditeljstvo
> znaci: odgovorne i educirne roditelje 
> dakle, nedostaje nam kadar


u sridu!
i opet dolazimo do preblema širih razmjera i odgovornosti društva a ne pojedinca.

ma joj! koliko navaca odlazi na pitaj-boga-što a tako se malo izdvaja za stručne kadrove i obrazovanje.

----------


## mama courage

> Znaci, drustvo nije zrelo za permisivni odgoj?


pa jesmo li mi ovdje zreli za permisivni odgoj ?!   :Grin:  kad imam prilike pročitati kako dvogodišnjaci tuku svoje roditelje, a ovi mu ništa ne mogu... :?

anledo, uživala sam čitajući tvoje postove.   :Smile:  ne vjerujem da će se maria javiti, a upravo bi nam ona mogla reći s čime se svakodnevno susreće u školi.

----------


## Zorana

Mene bi ustvari bas zanimao profil jednog tipicnog, zrelog, za permisivan odgoj spremnog, roditelja.  :Grin:  
I kako bi isti reagirao u tim nekim zeznutim situacijama tipa agresija djeteta prema roditelju, agresija jednog djeteta prema drugom....ili se takve stvari zrelim permisivcima ne mogu uopce desiti?
Ja sam se jucer bacila u autoritarne vode pa sam potjerala Jasenu u sobu nakon sto je (opet) mlatnula sestru. Znaci, nisam reprezentativan uzorak.  :Razz:

----------


## cvijeta73

> mislim da je ta promjena pristupa odgoju djece itekako utjecala na porast nasilja:


ja nikako ne vidim poveznicu.  :/ 

mislim da je promjena pristupa odgoju djece donijela uglavnom dobre stvari, nikako loše. porast nasilja treba tražiti u nekim drugim postulatima promjene društva, a ne u ovome.

loš odgoj je loš odgoj - u kakve god ga etikete stavljali. nekome se ne da bakćati s djetetom pa mu zvizne šamar, drugome se neda bakćati s djetetom pa mu ne postavi nikakve granice. bojim se da je krajnji rezultat isti. :/ 

mislim da se omjer loših i dobrih roditelja nikako nije promijenio unazad trideset godina. po meni, kad je riječ o onome o čemu ovdje pričamo - nasilju - promijenile su se prilike koje su utjecale na to da li će djeca tih, loših roditelja postati nasilnici ili ne.  :/

----------


## meda

> mozemo mi osjecati ne znam kakvu ljubav, al ako nasa akcija nije ispravna dzabe sve to.
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa okej, al ajd ti sad nekoj majci to reci. da ona iako osjeća veliku ljubav, da džaba joj to, kad nije od akcije, i to na način koji ti misliš da je primjeren. zato velim, na osnovu čega mi možemo zaključiti da ova majka ne voli svoje dijete i nije bila dovoljno aktivna za svoje dijete ? jer ga nije vodila na tekvando ili strane jezike ?!


nisi shvatila, ili namjerno banaliziras, ne radi se o nekoj konkretnoj akciji nego vise o onom sto roditelj u globalu  radi, postupcima.  misli se na to da dijete ne dozivljava roditeljeve osjecaje, nego postupke! najekstremniji primjer koji on daje je recimo neki pijanac koji cijele dane sjedi u birtiji, kad dode doma mlati zenu, al tvrdi da on nju jako voli. njegovi osjecaji mozda govore o ljubavi, ali postupci ne. kuzis sad? 
 to je bilo u vezi ove razlike osjecaja i djelovanja.  nema puno veze s temom  :Grin:  
al ima veze s ovim da je ljubav dovoljna za dobar odgoj. nije. kao sto ni za dobar brak nije dovoljna samo ljubav. vazno je i ono sto radimo, ne samo ono sto osjecamo. svaki roditelj voli svoje dijete, razlikuje nas ono kako tu ljubav pokazujemo.

i slazem se s curama, uopce ne mozemo razgovarati o ovom konkretnom slucaju, jer o odgoju tog djeteta nemamo pojma

----------


## anledo

> mislim da se omjer loših i dobrih roditelja nikako nije promijenio unazad trideset godina. po meni, kad je riječ o onome o čemu ovdje pričamo - nasilju - promijenile su se _prilike_ koje su utjecale na to da li će djeca tih, loših roditelja postati nasilnici ili ne.


tu se u osnovi razmimoilazimo, a polazna je tocka
ja spadam u one koji jos uvijek vjeruju da je upravo roditeljski model presudan
i ne bih primarno krivila prilike, okolnosti, drustvo, vrsnjacke skupine i ostalo, a tek onda 'lose' roditelje

da banaliziram (mozda neumjesno) ali da nema losih roditelja i prilike i okolnosti i vrsnjacke skupine i ostalo bi bilo bolje

odricanje odgovorosti roditelja (ne kazem da ti to radis) je takodjer dio koncepta permisije koji podrazumijeva odgovornost djeteta i kompetenciju (dvije inace izvrsne stvari ako dijete ima doma osobe od kojih ce vidjeti sto one znace)

dakle ti roditelji cine ono sto nazivamo 'drutvom', a njega volimo proglasiti dovoljno losim da moze utjecati na devijantne pojave...

----------


## mama courage

> to je bilo u vezi ove razlike osjecaja i djelovanja.  nema puno veze s temom


  :Rolling Eyes:  i onda se čudiš što ja ne mogu skužiti o čemu ti to.




> al ima veze s ovim da je ljubav dovoljna za dobar odgoj. nije. kao sto ni za dobar brak nije dovoljna samo ljubav. vazno je i ono sto radimo, ne samo ono sto osjecamo. svaki roditelj voli svoje dijete, razlikuje nas ono kako tu ljubav pokazujemo.


nisam shvatila da je itko rekao da je ljubav dovoljna. nego da ljubav može ponekad biti previše.




> Mene bi ustvari bas zanimao profil jednog tipicnog, zrelog, za permisivan odgoj spremnog, roditelja.


poznam samo nezrele permisivce  :Grin:  , tipa majke koja je svakog polugodišta obilazila profesore srednje škole njenog sina i plakala da mu daju dvojke. još jednu samohranu majku poznam koja je to činila. jednu koja je svakog mjeseca išla u minus da bi svom djetetu mogla kupiti sve što bi ova poželjela. ta ista je onda početkom rata bila kod mene. i pokrala me. nije joj bilo bitno što joj majka nema novaca za ogrjev, njoj su bile bitnije pete 501. znam jednu koja je prilično stara dobila djevojčicu. ta mala je bila živi vrag. dziz, uvijek je morala biti u centru pažnje.





> ja spadam u one koji jos uvijek vjeruju da je upravo roditeljski model presudan


anledo, i ja. koliko u tom pogledu uopće možeš kriviti društvo ?! tj. konkretno o čemu se radi... veli meni jedna lječnica da se nikad nije bojala da će joj djeca otići u ovisnost (da će eksperimentirati, to da), jer je znala da ih je odgojila dovoljno jake. i da u biti društvo može biti "loše" koliko hoćeš, ako si odgojio čovjeka, nema šta da se brineš. koliko u tome ima istine ?! iz nekog razloga ni ja ne vjerujem u tu spiku "lošeg društva"... a možda griješim...  :?

----------


## krumpiric

Ovdje je zaista nastala pomutnja, ne kuži se razlika između blagog odgoja s minimalnom količinom kažnjavanja (o kojem na primjer priča azakaj-da ima tako odgojenog buraza-koji je postao ferovac (šta znači da mora valjat  :Laughing:   ) ) i totalna permisija-koja je samo druga krajnost totalnoj autoritativnosti i automatski je jednako zlo.
Permisija ne znači posvećivanje do te razine da izanaliziraš da s dobivenom osobicom možeš i lagano, permisija je totalno prepuštanje.Valjda.Uzroci su joj jednaki uzrocima pretjerane autoritarnosti-lijenost i nezainteresiranost.

----------


## seni

da li bi netko bio tako dobar da definira sto se to smatra ili sto doticna osoba smatra permisivnim odgojem.

dok te definicije nema, mijesaju se i kruske i jabuke i spade i bate.

i inace ako se misli na "duh foruma" u smislu pozivanja na juul-a, samo da po tko zna koji put napomen on nikako na zastupa "permisivni" odgoj, niti odgoj bez granica. mislim da je to zorana lijepo objasnila. 
njegova knjiga "kompetentno dijete" upravo pocinje razmatranjem autoritativnog odgoja nasih djedova i baka, te apsolutnog "laissez faire" hipi generacije, te proglasava oba modela nedovoljnim.

Der dänische Familientherapeut Jasper Juul stellt fest: „In der Eltern-Kind-Beziehung gibt es keine Demokratie, dem Kind dürfen nicht Entscheidungen zugemutet werden, für die es noch nicht reif ist."

u prijevodu: u odnosu roditelj-dijete nema demokracije, dijetetu se ne smije dopustiti odlucivanje o stavrima za koje nije zrelo.

----------


## maria71

razmislila sam i ako bih krenula opisivati konkretne primjere zadirala bih u privatnost tih osoba.

anledo, klia, mc   , sve ono što i sama mislim puno ste rječitije iznijele.

----------


## seni

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  bolesna opsjednutost
> 
> 
> Što mislite o mami koja dođe s 11 godišnjim djetetom na ručak kod prijatelja. Domaćica je spremila ukusni rižoto s komadima mesa. Majka djevojčice kaže: A, ne, moja B ne jede takvo meso. Izvadi iz njenog tanjura sve komade, ostavi rižu i u tuđoj kući ode i skuha - hrenovke.
> Drugi dan prijateljica spremi ribu. Ponavlja se priča - njezina B ne jede ni ribu. - Ponijela sam hrenovke, ne brini. S osmjehom kaže mama i kuha ih.
> 
> ...


mamu ne poznam, pa principjelno ne mislim nista.  :Grin:  

ali salu na stranu, to je upravo primjer nedostatka vodstva od strane roditelja. jer mama ocito ne razumije da su najbolje postavljene granice one koje postavis oko samog sebe u odnosu na druge.

medutim vodstvo ne znaci da ja trebam prisiliti dijete da jede meso ili ribu koju ne voli. 
takode niti da nosis i kuhas hrenovke (ovo sad naravno ovisi o kontekstu - ako znam da ina popodne dovodi prijateljice na igranje, onda bas necu spremiti miso juhu i tofu za veceru, ako znam da to ne jedu)
naravo kad ides kod nekoga koga ne poznas bas najbolje, ne mozes znati sto ce biti na stolu.
ako bi napr. bile tripice ili mlijeko sa skorupom i ja bih se pristojno zahvalila i ne bih jela.

vodstvo znaci da dijete moze uzeti sa ponudenog stola ono sto mu pase, da se na onom sto ne voli ljubazno i pristojno zahvali (ne hvala, ne bih vise..ili tako nekako) pa cak ako mu se i nista ne svida, nece umrijeti od gladi, a malo kruha, jabuka ili slicno nade se u svakoj kuci.

znaci roditelj postavlja granice oko sebe - svoje granice u odnosu na hrenovke i ino.
dijete postavlja takode svoje granice oko sebe u odnosu na hrano koju jede ili ne jede kao i na kolicinu hrane kou zeli pojesti

pogotovo ako se radi o 11-godisnjem djetetu.

----------


## seni

> Ja ne vjerujem u katastrofalna predviđanja ovoga tipa   
> Generalno, ne mislim da je svijet puno gori nego što je bio prije X godina i da su "mladi gori nego što su ikad bili". 
> Sjećam se jednog slučaja premlaćivanja, frend od brata, sluh mu stradao, užas. Samo eto, prošlo bez novina.


xxx

----------


## Zorana

Meni je bas dobro sjelo ovo sto je anledo napisala.   :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ne vjerujem u katastrofalna predviđanja ovoga tipa   
> Generalno, ne mislim da je svijet puno gori nego što je bio prije X godina i da su "mladi gori nego što su ikad bili". 
> Sjećam se jednog slučaja premlaćivanja, frend od brata, sluh mu stradao, užas. Samo eto, prošlo bez novina.
> 
> 
> xxx


još jedan X!

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ovdje je zaista nastala pomutnja, ne kuži se razlika između blagog odgoja s minimalnom količinom kažnjavanja (o kojem na primjer priča azakaj-da ima tako odgojenog buraza-koji je postao ferovac (šta znači da mora valjat   ) ) i totalna permisija-koja je samo druga krajnost totalnoj autoritativnosti i automatski je jednako zlo.
> Permisija ne znači posvećivanje do te razine da izanaliziraš da s dobivenom osobicom možeš i lagano, permisija je totalno prepuštanje.Valjda.Uzroci su joj jednaki uzrocima pretjerane autoritarnosti-lijenost i nezainteresiranost.


e ovako i ja mislim. 
čini mi se da se ne razumijemo. 

naravno da mislim da je odgovornost na roditelju. da kod mene nešto pođe u krivo, ne bi mi padalo na pamet da krivim društvo za to, nego prvenstveno nas kao roditelje. ni ja ne vjerujem u utjecaj lošeg društva, ali vjerujem u svoj odgoj. 

ali mi govorimo o općenitom porastu nasilja među djecom. dakle o onoj djeci koja ni prije ni sad nisu imala dobar odgoj.

možda danas zbog promjene u pristupu odgoju kao *loš*  model roditeljstva i prevladava totalno permisivni u odnosu na totalno autorativni. ne znam da li je tako, ali ako takav dojam imaju oni koji se bave djecom tog uzrasta, onda valjda to i je tako.
ali, još uvijek ne vidim zašto bi dijete koje roditelj odgaja na* loš* permisivan način imalo veću predispoziciju da postane nasilnik, od djeteta koje roditelj odgaja na *loš* autoratitativan način. :/ 

a promjena u pristupu odgoja djece donijela je jako puno dobrog roditeljima koji nisu ni lijeni ni nezainteresirani. oni ostali bili bi loši ovako i onako.  :/

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam mišljenja da su se "podijelili" na permisivni i autoritativni. Onako fifti-fifti.Imat mjeru...eh, to je ključ

----------


## Zorana

Seni, imas li vremena za malo prosireniju verziju o osobnim granicama i konkretno, prehrambenim navikama?  U kom smislu roditelj povlaci osobnu granicu u slucaju hrenovke koju ne zeli npr. kupiti, a dijete svoju, takodjer u slucaju hrenovke koju zeli jesti? Ili slatkisa i kolicine jedenja istih itd?
Znam na cijoj je strani ekonomska moc, zanima me vise ova druga, prakticna strana i nastojanje da i djeca, koliko-toliko budu zadovoljna u obiteljskim dogovorima. 
Ni ja nesto posebno ne vjerujem u velike traume nastale npr. ogranicavanjem kupovine slatkisa, igracaka ili npr. dvadesete majice samo zato jer ima super nijansu roze, ali opet.....ima ljudi koji kazu da su im te stvari ostavile malo ruzna sjecanja na neke situacije iz djetinjstva. Ili to opet ovisi o cjelokupnoj klimi?

----------


## Zorana

Cvijeta, meni se cini da kao pojedinci jednostavno nismo spremni ili ne znamo kako preuzeti odgovornost za sebe i svoje postupke na nekoj dubljoj razini. Ili je barem kod vecine tako.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ni ja nesto posebno ne vjerujem u velike traume nastale npr. ogranicavanjem kupovine slatkisa, igracaka ili npr. dvadesete majice samo zato jer ima super nijansu roze, ali opet.....ima ljudi koji kazu da su im te stvari ostavile malo ruzna sjecanja na neke situacije iz djetinjstva. Ili to opet ovisi o cjelokupnoj klimi?


kako sebi postavljam granice, tako postavljam i djeci. da sebi mogu priuštiti više/manje priuštila bih i djeci više/manje. ne bih nikad zakidala sebe na bilo čemu u korist jedne majice super nijanse roza boje.

----------


## Zorana

Kako shvacas ili shvacate ovo sto je Seni napisala o prepustanju odgovornosti djeci onda kad djeca nisu za to zrela?
Koji bi bio konkretan, totalno prizemljen i nesenzacionalan primjer jedne takve situacije? I inace mi je ovo malo problematicno, dio o utvrdjivanju zrelosti djece. Znam da je stvar jako individualna, drustvo takodjer ima neka svoja ocekivanja, ali jako me muci kako utvrditi gdje zapocinje djetetova stvarna potreba za necim, a gdje se roditelj vlastitim projekcijama i strahovima previse uplice?

----------


## fegusti

mislim da materijalno nema veza s granicama o kojima se ovdje govori.
govori se o granicama prihvatljivog ponašanja nebitno jesu li roditelji teška sirotinja ili multimilijarderi.
loš odgoj i kod jednih i kod drugih dovodi do delikvencije.l

----------


## krumpiric

> Kako shvacas ili shvacate ovo sto je Seni napisala o prepustanju odgovornosti djeci onda kad djeca nisu za to zrela?
> Koji bi bio konkretan, totalno prizemljen i nesenzacionalan primjer jedne takve situacije? I inace mi je ovo malo problematicno, dio o utvrdjivanju zrelosti djece. Znam da je stvar jako individualna, drustvo takodjer ima neka svoja ocekivanja, ali jako me muci kako utvrditi gdje zapocinje djetetova stvarna potreba za necim, a gdje se roditelj vlastitim projekcijama i strahovima previse uplice?


pa imali smo čitav topik o jaknama i kompetenciji. :/

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kako shvacas ili shvacate ovo sto je Seni napisala o prepustanju odgovornosti djeci onda kad djeca nisu za to zrela?
> Koji bi bio konkretan, totalno prizemljen i nesenzacionalan primjer jedne takve situacije? I inace mi je ovo malo problematicno, dio o utvrdjivanju zrelosti djece. Znam da je stvar jako individualna, drustvo takodjer ima neka svoja ocekivanja, ali jako me muci kako utvrditi gdje zapocinje djetetova stvarna potreba za necim, a gdje se roditelj vlastitim projekcijama i strahovima previse uplice?


mislim da takvih primjera, koji su opet individualni, imaš jako puno.

npr. moj juraj definitivno nije dovoljno zreo da odluči koliko bi igrao playstation ili igrice na kompjutoru. da njemu prepustim tu odluku, moglo bi se desiti da cijeli dan provede pred ekranom.

ali, kad smo npr. kod hrane, obzirom da sam procijenila da jede dovoljno raznoliko i u dovoljnim količinama, mislim da je dovoljno zreo da kad kaže da nije gladan, da je tomu stvarno tako. 

isto tako, još uvijek ima potrebu spavati s nama u krevetu. a ja nemam potrebu tu njegovu potrebu radi svog eventualnog straha od nekakvih psihičkih posljedica po njega zanemarivati. 

već duže vrijeme ima potrebu igrati se sam u parku. sad mu se ta potreba "proširila" i na drugi park u kojemu ga ne vidim. postavljene su mu granice, što smije, a što ne smije kad se igra sam u parku. dok se pridržava dogovora, za mene je on dovoljno zreo da mu to isto i dopustim.

----------


## Zorana

Krumpiric, znam da smo ga imali, ali meni neke stvari bas i nisu najjasnije. (jos uvijek) Djeca rastu, situacije se mijenjaju, jedna cura je krenula u skolu, ustanovila sam vec odavno ogromne razlike u njihovim i mojim karakterima, ali kad nas je pet i kad imas sudar osobnosti oko jedne stvari onda praksa i nije uvijek tako jednostavna.

----------


## Zorana

Cvijeta, sto je sa situacijama kad se mora nesto cemu dijete nije doraslo? Odrasli preuzmu odgovornost i to je to? (ta famozna adaptacija na vrtic npr.)

----------


## seni

samo da ispravim autoritaran, ne autoritativan

----------


## seni

iz wikipedije, tek tokiko da ne brkamo kruske, jabuke i sljive.
mozete uzeti i englesku verziju 


Erziehungsstile [Bearbeiten]

In der Erziehung wird zwischen verschiedenen Erziehungsstilen unterschieden. Unter einem Erziehungsstil versteht man Methoden und Grundsätze sowie den theoretischen Hintergrund, nach denen man eine Erziehung, meist die Kindererziehung, aufbaut. Die Beschreibung verschiedener Erziehungsstile besteht in der Übertragung von Führungsstilen auf das Verhalten in Erziehungsprozessen. Die Anwendung von Erziehungsstilen im Unterricht wird als Unterrichtsstil bezeichnet (vgl. Einsiedler, 2000).[1] Nach Kurt Lewin[2] werden auch hier drei Hauptstile unterschieden, die nach Glen Elder[3] noch um weitere vier zu erweitern sind:

   1. Autokratischer Erziehungsstil: Bei dem autokratischen Erziehungsstil wird gegenüber dem zu Erziehenden ein hohes Maß an Autorität ausgeübt. Eine mögliche Eigeninitiative und die Meinung des zu Erziehenden werden unterdrückt bzw. nicht berücksichtigt.
   2. Autoritärer Erziehungsstil: Der autoritäre Stil, der mit einem interventionalen Erziehungsbegriff einhergeht, setzt stark auf die Erziehungsmittel Belohnung und Bestrafung und weniger auf Überzeugung, vermittelt aber meist Sicherheit. Die Meinung des zu Erziehenden wird akzeptiert, zum Schluss bestimmt jedoch der Erzieher, der erst später in den Hintergrund tritt.
   3. Demokratischer Erziehungsstil: Ein demokratischer Erziehungsstil lässt sich mit dem reformpädagogischen Erziehungsbegriff verbinden. Hier spielen Konsens und Partizipation beim Einsatz von Erziehungsmaßnahmen eine größere Rolle. Erziehungshandeln soll für alle Beteiligten transparent sein. Der zu Erziehende wird als ernster Gesprächspartner betrachtet und soll mit steigendem Alter selbstständiger und eigenverantwortlicher handeln. Die Notwendigkeit, manchmal Grenzen zu setzen, wird im Regelfall besprochen.
   4. Egalitärer Erziehungsstil: Innerhalb des egalitären Erziehungsstils haben Erzieher und zu Erziehender die selben Rechte und Pflichten. Die Meinung des zu Erziehenden wird nicht nur eingeholt und berücksichtigt, sondern besitzt das gleiche Gewicht wie die des Erziehenden.
   5. Permissiver Erziehungsstil: Der permissive Erziehungsstil ist eine gemäßigte Form des Laissez-faire-Erziehungsstils. Der Erziehende hält sich bei der Erziehung eher zurück, ein Setzen von Grenzen findet nur selten statt.
   6. Laissez-faire-Erziehungsstil: Der Laissez-faire-Erziehungsstil korrespondiert mit dem antipädagogischen Erziehungsbegriff. Erziehung wird hier als eine nicht legitime Maßnahme gegenüber Kindern aufgefasst und dementsprechend unterbleiben zielgerichtete Erziehungsmaßnahmen.
   7. Negierender Erziehungsstil: Beim negierenden Stil kann nicht von bewusster Erziehung gesprochen werden; das Verhalten des zu Erziehenden wird vom Erzieher nicht beeinflusst. Es bestehen keine Erziehungsmaßnahmen und kein Interesse gegenüber der Entwicklung des zu Erziehenden.

Erziehungsstile von „sehr streng“ bis „sehr locker" autokratisch 	autoritär 	demokratisch 	egalitär 	permissiv 	laissez-faire 	negierend

In der Praxis ist die Unterscheidung eines Erziehungsstils und der damit verbundenen Erziehungsmethoden nicht eindeutig, da zum einen nicht immer eine klare Trennung der Erziehungsstile möglich ist, zum anderen weil häufig Mischformen auftreten. So kann es zum Beispiel sein, dass Erzieher mit überwiegend demokratischem Stil in einigen Situationen autoritäre Methoden anwenden.
Grafik: Erziehungsstile nach Lenkung und Wärme
Grafik: Erziehungsstile nach Lenkung und Wärme

Innerhalb der Psychologie kann beispielsweise zwischen den zwei verschiedenen Dimensionen Kontrolle (Lenkung) und Responsivität in Bezug auf die Erziehungsstile unterschieden werden (Modell von Baumrind). Daraus ergeben sich vier verschiedene Erziehungsstile:

   1. autoritärer Erziehungsstil: Zeichnet sich durch hohe Kontrolle und geringe Responsivität aus. Die Erzieher sind hierbei dem zu Erziehenden gegenüber sehr zurückweisend und stark kontrollierend. Es werden strenge Regeln aufgestellt und die Autorität darf nicht hinterfragt werden. Bei unerwünschtem Verhalten wird harte Bestrafung angewendet, die auch physisch sein kann. Zahlreiche Studien haben gezeigt, dass autoritär erzogene Kinder eher später selbst zu Aggressionen neigen und sich durch eine geringe soziale Kompetenz und ein geringes Selbstwertgefühl auszeichnen.
   2. autoritativer Erziehungsstil: Zeichnet sich durch hohe Kontrolle und hohe Responsivität (Akzeptanz) der Erziehenden aus und kann deshalb als kinderzentrierter Erziehungsstil bezeichnet werden. Die Eltern haben hohe Erwartungen an das kindliche Verhalten, sie setzen klare Standards und Regeln, auf deren strikte Einhaltung geachtet wird. Generell herrscht eine offene Kommunikation, wobei der kindliche Standpunkt geachtet, der eigene aber auch vertreten wird. Die Kinder zeigen eher hohe soziale und intellektuelle Kompetenzen und besitzen ein hohes Maß an Eigenkontrolle.
   3. permissiver Erziehungsstil (nachsichtig): Hierbei herrscht Akzeptanz und Responsivität vor und die Kontrolldimension wird niedrig gehalten. Die Erziehenden zeichnen sich durch hohe Toleranz und Akzeptanz des kindlichen Verhaltens aus. Es werden selten Kontrolle oder Bestrafung ausgeübt. Die Kinder weisen eher aggressives Verhalten auf, eine geringe Impulskontrolle und einen Mangel an Selbstverantwortungsbewusstsein.
   4. vernachlässigender Erziehungsstil: Hierbei verhalten sich die Eltern zurückweisend und nicht kontrollierend. Das Ausmaß, indem sich die Eltern für das Kind verpflichtet fühlen, ist sehr gering, sie investieren nur minimale Kosten an Zeit und Anstrengungen in das Kind und sind sehr stark distanziert. Insgesamt kann dieser Erziehungsstil als der für ein Kind unangenehmste bezeichnet werden. Dies kann unter anderem darin resultieren, dass die Kinder Störungen im Bindungsverhalten aufweisen und starke Defizite in verschiedenen Bereichen (Selbstwert, Selbstkonzept, intellektuelle Entwicklung) haben. Auffallend ist der geringe Grad der Selbstkontrolle und die mangelnde Aggressionskontrolle.

----------


## vertex

Uh, seni, hvala, sad nam je svima jasno  :Razz:  !

----------


## seni

> Uh, seni, hvala, sad nam je svima jasno  !


 :Laughing: 

ma ovo sam stavila, samo da potaknem ljude da i sami zavire u wikipediju ili negdje drugdje u smislu definiranja sto bi taj permisivni odgoj bio..

----------


## cvijeta73

> Cvijeta, sto je sa situacijama kad se mora nesto cemu dijete nije doraslo? Odrasli preuzmu odgovornost i to je to? (ta famozna adaptacija na vrtic npr.)


moje je mišljenje da odrasli moraju preuzeti odgovornost, da. upravo za odluku o tome za što je dijete doraslo, a za što nije.
pa i kad je riječ o vrtiću - mi smo ti (naravno, pod pretpostavkom da imaš neki izbor) koji moraju odlučiti da li je dijete dovoljno zrelo da kad kaže "ne želim ići u vrtić", ta želja nije u rangu želje "hoću još jednu roza majicu". da se ne radi o nekakvom trenutnom hiru koji se za par dana raspline kao mjehur od sapunice. i postane totalno nevažan faktor u njihovim glavicama. 
da se opet ne zaplićemo u rasprave o vrtiću, mislim da opet roditelj mora preuzeti odgovornost i ukoliko ima stav da takva institucija nije dobra za dijete, mora vjerovati svojoj procjeni.

----------


## vertex

> poznam samo nezrele permisivce  , tipa majke koja je svakog polugodišta obilazila profesore srednje škole njenog sina i plakala da mu daju dvojke. još jednu samohranu majku poznam koja je to činila. jednu koja je svakog mjeseca išla u minus da bi svom djetetu mogla kupiti sve što bi ova poželjela.


Sve ovo meni zvuči jednako grozno koliko i tebi.

----------


## flower

ja definitivno vjerujem da rod. vole svoju djecu i da previse ljubavi nikad ne moze biti previse, ali moze biti krivih nacina pokazivanja iste, upakiravanje raznih manipulacija u njeno ime i sl. stvari.

kod permisivnog odgoja je karakteristicno da su to zapravo jako sretna djeca, a nesretni odrasli, odnosno da se tesko uklapaju u svijet obaveza i sl. taj odgoj se opisuje kao odgoj s puno ljubavi i malo granica/kontrole/pravila.

----------


## anchie76

> kod permisivnog odgoja je karakteristicno da su to zapravo jako sretna djeca, a nesretni odrasli,


Vidis, ovo je stvarno zanimljivo.  Nikad nisam razmisljala o tome na taj nacin. A fakat ima smisla.

----------


## krumpiric

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kod permisivnog odgoja je karakteristicno da su to zapravo jako sretna djeca, a nesretni odrasli,
> 
> 
> Vidis, ovo je stvarno zanimljivo.  Nikad nisam razmisljala o tome na taj nacin. A fakat ima smisla.


meni nema, makar znam da je flo stručnjak, vjerujem da ni djeca ne mogu dugotrajno bit sretna zbog činjenice da netko nema snage za NE, vjerujem da i oni primjete da razlog tome definitivno nije pozitivan.

----------


## cvijeta73

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  flower prvotno napisa
> ...


slažem se. možda bi im bilo veselje živjeti svaki dan na hrenovkama i čokoladi i buljiti u tv 24/7, ali pitanje do kad. naročito kad vide da se roditelji muče.  :/ 
a i kako mogu biti jako sretna djeca pored nesretnih odraslih?  :/

----------


## mama courage

> Der dänische Familientherapeut Jasper Juul stellt fest: „In der Eltern-Kind-Beziehung gibt es keine Demokratie, dem Kind dürfen nicht Entscheidungen zugemutet werden, für die es noch nicht reif ist."


ovo divno zvuči, al da nisam sama pročitala juula, to nikad ne bih skužila na osnovu postova na forumu, jer toliko su svi bili zagrzili u to da je dijete kompetentno, da može samo odlučivati kad će leći, št će jesti i što oblačiti, da se (imam osjećaj, a možda je do mene  :/ ) bit njegova učenja stavljena u potpuno drugi plan.

inače, potpisujem cvijetu. 

zorana, ne postoji univerzalno rješenje... ti kao roditelj sam moraš odlučiti gdje smatraš da ti je dijete zrelo gdje nije. (e jesam pametna  :Rolling Eyes:  )




> kod permisivnog odgoja je karakteristicno da su to zapravo jako sretna djeca, a nesretni odrasli, odnosno da se tesko uklapaju u svijet obaveza i sl. taj odgoj se opisuje kao odgoj s puno ljubavi i malo granica/kontrole/pravila


od djece koje sam navela u mojim primjerima troje ih se nije uspjelo snaći u svijetu odraslih. ne znači da nisu osnovali svoje obitelji, al su uvijek ostali "teret" svojim roditeljima, jer i dalje su htjeli sve što požele, al nisu se htjeli za to potruditi, tj. nisu znali. kod nas prognanika se takve stvari odlično daju vidjeti... toliko je nas mladih otišlo iz rodnog grada, i točno se vidjelo tko je "uspio" u životu, a tko nije. s tim ne mislim da je uspjeh vila u beverly hillsu, nego u ono vrijeme je bio uspjeh prehraniti sebe (u tuđini) i možda još nešto zaraditi da pošalješ svojima. kad meni moja frendica priča kako je znala nakon napornog dana kao konobarica ili sobarica sjesti na zidić u centru grada i kupiti si sokić od 69 centi i gledati nasmijana lica ljudi, umjesto da sjedne u kafić i kupi si piće od 2 eura, onda znam što znači biti odgovoran i koliko joj je znalo biti teško radeći svakodnevno i lomeći kičmu. u isto vrijeme, momak koji sam spominjala u prvom primjeru je rat manje vise "preležao" na socijali. kad ga je majka došla posjetiti, ona je okolo išla i molila ljude (indikativno!) da mu ponude posao. kako god, ni kao dijete, ni kao odrastao čovjek - on svoje dupe s mindera nije podigao (osim da napravi djecu).

samo jednu (ovu razmaženu klinku) je život (rat, progon) toliko lupnuo da je preko noći odrasla i postala samosvjesna i odgovorna osoba. valjda jer je još bila dijete.




> a i kako mogu biti jako sretna djeca pored nesretnih odraslih?


zašto ne ? takav stil odgoja odgaja egocentričnu i samoživu djecu. jedno je s drugim povezano. takav način odgoja nije... jednoznačan, nego složen. takvi roditelji sebe vremenom uvjeravaju da i nisu tako nesretni...

----------


## branka1

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  flower prvotno napisa
> ...


Sad ja upadam kao padobranac, ali ovo mi je zapelo za oko
I ja sam oduvijek mislila, a i čitala o tome, počevši od Juula, da djeca nikad i nikako dugoročno ne mogu biti sretna u permisivnom odgoju jer ne osjećaju vodstvo koje im u tom periodu definitivno treba
Takva djeca s vremenom postaju nezadovoljna, agresivna, obijesna, ni sama ne znaju što žele

----------


## vertex

Ja sam flower shvatila da permisivno odgajana djeca budu nesretna kad odrastu.

----------


## seni

samo da dodam juul ne zastupa permisivan odgoj   :Grin:  

tako sam veliki i pametan   :Razz:   :Laughing:   post, napisala, pa mi ga pojelo...  :Crying or Very sad:  ajoj, ajoj..

anchie zasto ovaj nas forum jede postove?

----------


## seni

> Ja sam flower shvatila da permisivno odgajana djeca budu nesretna kad odrastu.


 i ja isto i to mi ima prilicno smisla. s tim da nisam sigurna koliko dugo i u djetinstvu/mladalastvu jesu sretna

----------


## Dijana

Našla sam jednu (meni) zgodnu stranicu o permisivnom roditeljstvu.
http://www.focusas.com/Permissive.html
I ja bih rekla da juul veze nema s permisivnim roditeljstvom, čak je po meni i prilično autoritativan. (u smislu u redu je reći da je nešto ne, u redu je i da dijete bude frustrirano zbog toga, sve je to proces odrastanja).
Ne znam kako je maria povezala slučaj ovog dečka s permisivnim roditeljstvom, ali valjda više nije ni bitno jer je sad valjda tema samo permisivno roditeljstvo.
Inače, na ovom forumu se ovakav tip roditeljstva definitivno NE zastupa, u cjelini gledano. (a ja se čak ne mogu sjetiti ni jednog primjera).
I mislim da bi se ovakav "slučaj" teško dogodio roditeljima koji ovdje dolaze, barem ne bi tako "eskalirao".

----------


## Dijana

seni, koristi copy kad pišeš dugačke postove, isplati se.  :Smile:

----------


## seni

> seni, koristi copy kad pišeš dugačke postove, isplati se.


kasno marko na kosovo stize.

budem, ubuduce.

----------


## branka1

> Ja sam flower shvatila da permisivno odgajana djeca budu nesretna kad odrastu.


E to mi već ima više smisla  :Smile:

----------


## branka1

> samo da dodam juul ne zastupa permisivan odgoj


Pa naravno, nisam to ni mislila reći, nego upravo suprotno.

On zastupa autoritativan, kojeg se često miješa sa autoritarnim

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo da dodam juul ne zastupa permisivan odgoj   
> 
> 
> Pa naravno, nisam to ni mislila reći, nego upravo suprotno.
> 
> On zastupa autoritativan, kojeg se često miješa sa autoritarnim


nisam ni mislila na tebe.   :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo da dodam juul ne zastupa permisivan odgoj   
> 
> 
> Pa naravno, nisam to ni mislila reći, nego upravo suprotno.
> 
> On zastupa autoritativan, kojeg se često miješa sa autoritarnim


nemojte mi reći da postoji i ta podjela odgoja.  :shock: 
 :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

da, i ja sam ih pomješala.  :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## meda

> Našla sam jednu (meni) zgodnu stranicu o permisivnom roditeljstvu.
> http://www.focusas.com/Permissive.html
> I ja bih rekla da juul veze nema s permisivnim roditeljstvom, čak je po meni i prilično autoritativan. (u smislu u redu je reći da je nešto ne, u redu je i da dijete bude frustrirano zbog toga, sve je to proces odrastanja).
> Ne znam kako je maria povezala slučaj ovog dečka s permisivnim roditeljstvom, ali valjda više nije ni bitno jer je sad valjda tema samo permisivno roditeljstvo.
> Inače, na ovom forumu se ovakav tip roditeljstva definitivno NE zastupa, u cjelini gledano. (a ja se čak ne mogu sjetiti ni jednog primjera).
> I mislim da bi se ovakav "slučaj" teško dogodio roditeljima koji ovdje dolaze, barem ne bi tako "eskalirao".


 s ovims e apsolutno slazem. i zato mi ova tema nikako nije sjela otpocetka. 
cak mislim da je prosjecni hrvatski roditelj permisivniji u odgoju od vecine na ovom forumu. 




> toliko su svi bili zagrzili u to da je dijete kompetentno, da može samo odlučivati kad će leći, št će jesti i što oblačiti, da se (imam osjećaj, a možda je do mene  ) bit njegova učenja stavljena u potpuno drugi plan.


ovo je isto definitivno istina, ima puno pogresnih i povrsnih tumacenja jj. samo  ja, sto prema iskustvu, sto po intuiciji, i citanju onoga sto ljudi rade, a ne onoga kako to opisuju  :Grin:  , zakljucujem da im pristup nije permisivan. i zato me smeta ovo etiketiranje, jer to jedniostavno nije istina. 

mislim da nitko ovdje ne zagovara permisivan odgoj, granica mora biti, ali mislim da rasprave nastaju oko nacina postavljanja granica, i njihove sirine u vezi pojedinih stvari ili situacija.

----------


## cvijeta73

pa nemojmo se zadržati na forumu. ionako su tu većinom mame male djece i tko zna što će i kako će biti.

mene zanima najviše ovo o čemu je pisala anledo, a s time se (za sad) ne slažem.  :/

----------


## meda

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam flower shvatila da permisivno odgajana djeca budu nesretna kad odrastu.
> 
> 
>  i ja isto i to mi ima prilicno smisla. s tim da nisam sigurna koliko dugo i u djetinstvu/mladalastvu jesu sretna


istina, dijete koje dobiva ono sto zeli, a ne ono sto treba, koliko ono moze biti sretno? :/

----------


## seni

evo malo sam vam prevela drugi dio teksta iz wikipedije:

1. autoritarni stil: obiljezava ga visoka kontrola te niski Responsivität (to je nesto kao prihvacanje djecjih djecjih potreba, ne znam pravi strucni izraz na hrvatskom). Odgajatelj strogo kontrolira odgajanoga i u odnosu je rezerviran. Uspostavljena su stroga pravila, a autoritet se ne stavlja u pitanje. Kod nepozeljnog ponasanja provodi se strogo kaznjavanje koje moze biti i fizicko. Mnoge studije su pokazale da tako odgojena djeca i sama kao odrasli naginju agresiji, tese odlikuju nedovoljno razvijenim socijalnim kompetencijama, te su niskog samopostovanja. 

2. autoritativni stil: odlikuje se visokom kontrolom i visokim “Responsivität“ (akceptiranjem) osobe koju se odgaja, te se moze opisati kao stil koji stavlja dijete u srediste. Roditelji imaju visoka ocekivanja u odnosu na dijete, postavljaju jasna pravila i standarde, te paze da se ona i provode. Generalno gledajuci, vlada otvorena komunikacija, kod koje se glediste djeteta respektira, a svoje se zastupa. Djeca tako odgajana pokazuju visoke socijalne i intelektualne sposobnosti - kompetencije, te posjeduju visoku samokontrolu.

3. permisivni stil: tu se radi o visokom Responsivität, kontrola je vrlo niska. Odgajajuci se odlikuje visokom tolerancijom i prihvacanjem u odnosu na djecje ponasanje. Nema ni kontrole, niti kaznjavanja. Djeca pokazuju djelomicno agresivno ponasanje, nisku samokontrolu, kao i nisko samopostovanje.

4. zapustajuci odgoj: roditelji ne kontroliraju i nisu dostupni. Roditelji osjecaju nisku odgovornost za djecu, investiraju minimalno vremena i volje za djecu, te su distancirani. Moglo bi se reci, da je to za djete najneugodniji stil roditeljstva. Moze rezultirati djecjom nesposobnoscu emocionalnog povezivanja sa drugim osobama, te niskim samopostovanjem, nerazvijenim vrijednosnim stavovima, kao i niskim intelektualnim razvojem. Upadljiva je nisla samokontrola, te niska kontrola agresije.

tako da nam bude jasnije sto tko o cemu prica 
 :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

Hvala na trudu, seni, znala sam otprilike za tu podjelu, ali sada je sve jasno.
Imam odgojnih izleta u sva tri  :Grin:  , ipak vjerujem da se u velikoj većini uspijevam zadržati u sredini.

----------


## cvijeta73

kad je riječ o agresiji - ona je prisutna i pod 1 i pod 3 i pod 4  :/

----------


## cvijeta73

u stvari - slične su sve posljedice sva tri načina odgoja  :/

----------


## AdioMare

Bar je jasno koji bi trebao biti prihvaćen.

----------


## seni

mala ispravka:
kod permisivnog stila treba biti:
rijetka je kontrola i kaznjavanje
a ne
nema kontrole i kaznjavanja

----------


## Kanga

Mislim da se tema lijepo prosirila  :D i da je napredak postignut u smislu da smo se slozili oko toga da se razlike izmedu nas na ovom forumu svode zapravo na nacin kako dolazimo do istog cilja. U guzvi sam s vremenom, pa cu samo kratko pokusati kroz odgovor klii pojasniti svoj pristup.




> Kanga, sto konkretno radis kad zelis postaviti neko ogranicenje?.


Uglavnom, vecinu ogranicenja modeliram (u smislu da se podrazumijeva da ono sto ocekujem da vrijedi za druge, vrijedi i za mene). Manje racuna vodim o tome da kontroliram ponasanje djece, a vise paznje pridajem tome da utjecem na njihove stavove (svojim stavovima, postupcima, izborima...). Ako imam potrebu postaviti eksplicitni zahtjev, nastojim da to bude rijetko (pazim na prioritete i na prepoznavanje onog sto mi je zaista bitno). Jedan zahtjev svako toliko nailazi na odlican prijem, dok previse toga odjednom (i kod mm-a, a ne samo kod djece   :Grin:  ), bude shvaceno kao pametovanje, prisiljavanje i automatski slabije uvazavano. Kazne/nagrade izbjegavam iz jednostavnog razloga sto mi uklanjaju priliku da djecu nesto naucim. Svi u obitelji volimo i puno primjenjujemo pristup zajednickog trazenja rjesenja, za razne situacije. Prvi korak je da netko od nas definira problem koji ima ili primjecuje (npr.: ne mogu trpiti razbacane igracke po stanu) i pozove sve ostale da daju prijedloge mogucih rjesenja. Sva rjesenja se biljeze na papir (dok ih se ne skupi barem 10ak), a nakon toga ide krug odbacivanja onih rjesenja koja su nekome neprihvatljiva (npr. moje rjesenje "igracke stavimo u vrece i spremimo u garazu"   :Grin:  ce sigurno biti prekrizeno od strane nekog od malaca, dok ce rjesenje "mama sprema igracke" ili "mama pokusa meditacijom rijesiti netrpljivost prema nepospremljenim igrackama" sigurno biti precrtano od strane mame   :Grin:  ). I tako dok ne ostane jedno od predlozenih rjesenja, koje se onda prevodi u djelo (u konkretnom slucaju igracaka, isplivalo je rjesenje: "ne kupujemo nove igracke dok se stare ne pocnu spremati").

----------


## flower

JJ je totalno radikalan on je poceo u potpunosti odbacivati diskusiju o nagradi i kazni, uvjetovanju i sl. nema toga  ako se razgovaramo kao dvije kompetente osobe. prva se javljam da nisam na tom stupnju roditeljstva
 :Idea:  
inace se ova diskusija o 4 tipa rod. smatra prevazidjena, fali kvaliteta odnosa, zapravo u sva 4 stila je moguce imati los odnos, a u dijelu njih je moguce imati dobar odnos.
sad se govori o 4 stupa roditeljstva - njezi (puno njege, dodira, tj. iskazivanja ljuvbavi), vođenje (bez nasilja), uvažavanje i osnaživanje. pa se onda gleda gdje je rod. na ta cetri stupa.

vidi se da se educiram dalje  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> inace se ova diskusija o 4 tipa rod. smatra prevazidjena, fali kvaliteta odnosa, zapravo u sva 4 stila je moguce imati los odnos, a u dijelu njih je moguce imati dobar odnos.
> sad se govori o 4 stupa roditeljstva - njezi (puno njege, dodira, tj. iskazivanja ljuvbavi), vođenje (bez nasilja), uvažavanje i osnaživanje. pa se onda gleda gdje je rod. na ta cetri stupa.
> 
> :


ovo mi je zanimljivo, cini se puno kompletniji pristup problemu.

 kad ja pogledam ova 4 pristupa odgoju ne mogu reci da su moji roditelji bili iskljucivo, cak ni vecinom, jedno od toga, bilo je tu svega pomalo  :Grin:  
vjerujem da je takva vecina roditelja, osim kod onih bas ekstremnih.

----------


## Anci

Tu ste svi   :Grin:  

Dotakli ste se više toga, meni je zapelo za oko nešto što je Zorana načela, o kompetenciji djeteta.
Npr. i moje cure žicaju da im se nešto kupi u dućanu. Ne idemo svaki dan, tako da imamo i mi pravilo da si izaberu jednu stvar. Starija uvijek hoće progurati joše jednu. Slatkiš. A ja stvarno mislim da jedu i dovoljno slatkiša. I tako joj kažem. Može jedan, drugi ne.
Reakcija je ovisna o raspoloženju. Nekad samo klimne glavom i nastavi zamnom, nekad malo poludi i sjedne na pod. 

Ne koristim "nemamo novaca" već da ne želimo sve novce potrošiti na slatkiše i časopise.

Tu mislim da roditelj treba biti vođa.

A dojenje?
Govorim o djetetu od skoro dvije godine .
Ujutro kad se probudi, sisa.
Onda doručkuje. Pa sisa.
Onda ja idem popit kavu i ona me opet vuče za majicu. Ja je odbijem bez grižnje savjesti.
"Hoćeš sisat?"
"Da"

"Kad ja popijem kavu."   :Grin:  

Ja vjerujem da je ona kompetentna  :Grin:  da zna da želi sisati, ali isto tako mislim da ja imam pravo na kavu u miru, bez da me navlači.

Al mi non stop zaviruje u šalicu i čeka zadnji srk   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> Al mi non stop zaviruje u šalicu i čeka zadnji srk


  :Laughing:  

kompetentno, nema sta!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> Al mi non stop zaviruje u šalicu i čeka zadnji srk


Mišica mala draga  :Love:

----------


## seni

> JJ je totalno radikalan on je poceo u potpunosti odbacivati diskusiju o nagradi i kazni, uvjetovanju i sl. nema toga  ako se razgovaramo kao dvije kompetente osobe. prva se javljam da nisam na tom stupnju roditeljstva
>  
> inace se ova diskusija o 4 tipa rod. smatra prevazidjena, fali kvaliteta odnosa, zapravo u sva 4 stila je moguce imati los odnos, a u dijelu njih je moguce imati dobar odnos.
> sad se govori o 4 stupa roditeljstva - njezi (puno njege, dodira, tj. iskazivanja ljuvbavi), vođenje (bez nasilja), uvažavanje i osnaživanje. pa se onda gleda gdje je rod. na ta cetri stupa.
> 
> vidi se da se educiram dalje


flo, ako stignes, bilo bi super da nam o tome malo opsirnije + neki linkovi, knjige ili sto imas.

ja nisam psiholog i uzela sam ovo iz wikipedije tek toliko da barem imamo nekakve okvire.
jer kao sto je netko vec primjetio ja mislim da ono sto se opcenito smatra pod permisivnim odgojem, nije nacin koji je najvise zastupljen na ovom forumu. dapace.
+ mislim da smo svi vise manje "mjesani" tipovi + intuicija, glede toga kako odgajamo djecu.

----------


## fegusti

[quote="seni"]


> ...mislim da smo svi vise manje "mjesani" tipovi + intuicija, glede toga kako odgajamo djecu.


i ne samo to - odgoj je interakcija.
dobivena informacija uzrokuje neku reakciju.
s nekom je djecom lakše, s nekom teže.
mislim da ću prema sinu biti konkretnija u određivanju granica nego sam to bila prema kćerki.
dakle - isti roditelj, a drugačiji pristupi ovisno o temperamentu djeteta.

----------


## seni

> JJ je totalno radikalan on je poceo u potpunosti odbacivati diskusiju o nagradi i kazni, uvjetovanju i sl. nema toga  ako se razgovaramo kao dvije kompetente osobe. prva se javljam da nisam na tom stupnju roditeljstva


ovo mi je bas interesantno. naime mi ne upotrebljavamo sistem kazne, a ni nagrade.
nije to bila, odnosno nije neka posebna filozofija. naprosto su to neke moje frustracije iz djetinstva, te mi sama rijec kaznjavanje "izaziva osip".
jednom davno sam probala sa tim plusevima i minusimaa, medutim to zaista nisam ja, osjecala sam se kao da "glumim u nekoj predstavi".
to je i. odmah osjetila, pa to uopce nije funkcioniralo.

s druge strane poznam roditelje i obitelji u kojima taj sustav dobro funkcionira (naravno da se ne misli na fizicko kaznjavanje).

medutim ono sto sam zapravo htjela reci, je to, da kad sam malo bolje razmislila, shvatila sam da zaprvo mm i ja imamo onaj "zdravi autoritet" u smislu vodenja i da to skroz dobro funkcionira.
bas se sjecam trenutaka, kad su se desavale neke nove situacije, u kojima bi i. naprosto spontano govorila: idem pitat mamu da li smijem, naprosto je intuitivno osjecala za koje stavri treba pitati nas, a u kojima moze sama odlucivati. to mi se bas usjeklo u sjecanje.

sto se tice uvjetovanja tu ne znam sto bih rekla. mislim da ga upotrebljavamo, ali to mi se cini nekako logicno. s druge strane mozda je to povremeno i manipulacija. ne znam.

----------


## Dijana

Uvjetovanje, u smislu ucjenjivanja?
Koristim, umjereno, nekad je to brži put doći do nečega. Nagrade i kazne isto ne koristim, jednostavno mi nije u mentalnom sklopu. Iako za kazne nisam sigurna da ih nikad neću koristiti, dijete mi ipak ima tek 4,9 godina.
Ali opet, ima kazni i kazni, važno da se kaznom ne narušava dostojanstvo djeteta. Nekako mislim da ima i kazni koje se "sporazumno" mogu provesti. A možda sam i u zabludi.

----------


## anchie76

> sad se govori o 4 stupa roditeljstva - njezi (puno njege, dodira, tj. iskazivanja ljuvbavi), vođenje (bez nasilja), uvažavanje i osnaživanje.


Daj pls malo vise info o ovom "oznazivanju"....  Cini mi se da bi meni taj stup mogao biti najtezi  - ili u stvari ne kuzim sto bi to trebalo biti pa mozda to i radim a nemam pojma    :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> ovo mi je bas interesantno. naime mi ne upotrebljavamo sistem kazne, a ni nagrade.


Ni mi to ne upotrebljavamo.. Ne zato sto smo se sjeli i dogovorili da to necemo raditi, nego jednostavno spontano to nikad nismo radili.  Ono vjecito smo cekali taj trenutak da ce tako strasno zabrljati da ga moramo kazniti, ali to nije doslo   :Laughing:    I kad se desi tako nesto "strasno", tad mi kazna totalno gubi na smislu, jer uvijek vidim u njegovim ocima koliko mu je zao sto je zabrljao.. sasvim dovoljno ga dotuce moja reakcija tuge, razocaranosti, ljutine.... i kad odrazgovaramo jednostavno mi ne dolazi prirodno mu reci "znas, i ne smijes gledati TV jos 10 dana".

I onda kad smo prosli TRK, i tamo ucili o tome kako kazne narusavaju odnos, onda me to jos vise zaintrigiralo, i u stvari sam tek tada skuzila da mi njega u stvari nikad ne kaznjavamo (uskracivanjem nekih materijalnih stvari jer mu ni jedna nije toliko bitna da bi ga zabolilo neznam kako).

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Meni je osnaživanje (bar ono što ja mislim da bi to trebalo biti) najklimaviji stup i nikako da ga učvrstim.

Nekako mi se čini da to fali u mojoj osobnosti, pa nemogu ni djeci usaditi.

----------


## anchie76

I ja slutim da mi to fali... Ali kad bi znala od cega se sastoji to "osnazivanje", neki recept   :Grin:   onda bi i znala jel stekam ili ne.  Ovak zujim  :/

----------


## magriz

sreća da tek sad vidim ovaj topic, inače bi završila kao maria

----------


## anchie76

Kako se osnazuje dijete?   :Trep trep:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ni mi to ne upotrebljavamo.. Ne zato sto smo se sjeli i dogovorili da to necemo raditi, nego jednostavno spontano to nikad nismo radili.  Ono vjecito smo cekali taj trenutak da ce tako strasno zabrljati da ga moramo kazniti, ali to nije doslo     I kad se desi tako nesto "strasno", tad mi kazna totalno gubi na smislu, jer uvijek vidim u njegovim ocima koliko mu je zao sto je zabrljao.. sasvim dovoljno ga dotuce moja reakcija tuge, razocaranosti, ljutine.... i kad odrazgovaramo jednostavno mi ne dolazi prirodno mu reci "znas, i ne smijes gledati TV jos 10 dana".


i mi isto ovako nekako. baš kao što ti kažeš u prvom dijelu posta - nisam izrijekom protiv kazni, ali nikako da dođe taj trenutak da ga se kazni.
ali, evo prije mjesec dana dobio je kaznu da ne smije u park poslije škole 5 dana. izrekao mm u naletu jednog od ona dva tipa odgoja koja počinju s auto....
i znate što se desilo, juraj je svim frendovima iz parka, kad bi ga zvali na parlafon da se dođe igrati, odgovarao sav nekako ponosan i važan - čuj, ja sam u kazni, ne mogu. a oni njemu - a znam kako ti je, i ja sam bio u kazni...
tako, da je kazna tipa ne možeš u park, više kao nešto "must have" u okruženju našeg parka.   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Ja djecu pokusavam osnaziti dajuci im dovoljno prostora za izrazavanje osobnih dozivljala situacija, izrazavanje emocija, pokusavam sto manje utjecati na njihovu sliku dogadjaja i okoline i tako im dati do znanja da su kao osobe ispravni. Cesto mi je tesko jer smo i sami kao djeca bili ohrabrivani potiskivati ljutnju, ugadjati bespogovorno odraslima i negirati sebe. Ali, trudim se.
Naravno da pokusavamo pruziti djeci podrsku kad im je potrebna, ali i tu vidim puno materijala za rad na sebi. Cini mi se da je nekad jako tesko djeci pruziti podrsku onda kad se ljute, a da mi mislimo kako je razlog banalan, mislimo da pretjerano reagiraju  :Rolling Eyes:   i sl. Opcenito, jako mi je tesko nekad prihvatiti djecje reakcije kao takve i ne staviti sebe i svoje reakcije u prvi plan.

----------


## yaya

> Ja djecu pokusavam osnaziti dajuci im dovoljno prostora za izrazavanje osobnih dozivljala situacija, izrazavanje emocija, pokusavam sto manje utjecati na njihovu sliku dogadjaja i okoline i tako im dati do znanja da su kao osobe ispravni. Cesto mi je tesko jer smo i sami kao djeca bili ohrabrivani potiskivati ljutnju, ugadjati bespogovorno odraslima i negirati sebe. Ali, trudim se.


A mene sad zanima imaju li i roditelji to isto pravo, pravo *pokazati* ljutnju.  Nek me nitko ne shvati krivo ali meni ponekad stvarno dođe da Sonji iščupam glavu i još za svaki slučaj zavitlam preko balkona kolko me is*****, ali te svoje nagone i ljutnju moram potisnuti i to toliko da dobijem tikove na licu. Ne, ne ostajem dužna, uvijek joj kažem da sam ljuta ko ris i da bi ju najradije nalemala ko vola u kupusu ali neću jer to nije način kojim želim odgajati. I meni ponekad dođe da vrištim iz petnih žila, ali opet se suzdržavam. Vječito to neko potiskivanje ljutnje. Sreća pa me brzo prođe  :/

----------


## zhabica

> A mene sad zanima imaju li i roditelji to isto pravo, pravo *pokazati* ljutnju.


naravno da imaju! pa to je ravnopravan odnos, a i kako ces dijete ucit da pokaze ljutnju ako je ti ne pokazujes?  :? 

mislim da radis dobro sto joj kazes da si ljuta, a i po tvojoj mimici i neverbalnoj komunikaciji vidi da jesi.

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> A mene sad zanima imaju li i roditelji to isto pravo, pravo *pokazati* ljutnju.
> 
> 
> naravno da imaju! pa to je ravnopravan odnos, a i kako ces dijete ucit da pokaze ljutnju ako je ti ne pokazujes?  :? 
> 
> mislim da radis dobro sto joj kazes da si ljuta, a i po tvojoj mimici i neverbalnoj komunikaciji vidi da jesi.


Vidi itekako, dovoljno joj je to što kažem da sam ljuta ko ris ali ta moja ljutnja ostane potisnuta i nema načina da ju taj tren izbacim van jer bi bome bilo svega da ju ne potiskujem. Mene zanima kako vaša djeca "pokazuju" da su ljuta, koja to prava imaju u pokazivanju, a koja vi kao roditelji. Mislim da tu odnos nikako nije ravnopravan, jer recimo djeci se dopusti da vrište a mene bi najvjerojatnije strpali u Vrapče da se bacim na pod u dućanu.

----------


## ronin

> koliko od vas koje ste se javile - ima djecu 13-18, ili je profesionalno u doticaju s njima ?


važan post....al kao da ga nitko nije pročitao?

hoću reći,jedno je teorija,drugo praksa

mislim,to se i mene prve tiče,imam malu djecu i možda ću za 10 godina pjevati sasvim drugačiju pjesmu nego sada;rastu oni,al bome i ja s njima

možda ćemo tada biti skloniji kaznama?u životu nikad ne reci nikad(OK izuzimam iz ovog fizičko kažnajvanje)

s velikim zanimanjem čitam pdf 13-18 i jaako me zanima kako mame teenagera hendlaju s njima

a ja osobno razmišljam otprilike kao cvijeta

----------


## Zorana

Yaya, tocno mogu zamisliti ljutnju o kojoj pises.  :Grin:  
Ja mislim da roditelji itekako imaju pravo pokazati ljutnju. Ali, postoji jedno veliko ali. Govorit cu u prvom licu iako sam sigurna da jaaaako puno ljudi ima taj isti problem kao posljedicu autoritarnog odgoja od strane svojih roditelja. Ja jako cesto reagiram pretjerano i svoju ljutnju pretjerano iskazujem i skontala sam da to direktno ima veze sa mojim vlastitim stanjem svijesti, ne toliko sa onim sto su djeca uradila ili nisu uradila. I nekad se stvarno pitam sto je to toliko strasno u npr. djecjem kenjkanju zbog gluposti, a da mene to toliko izbaci iz takta. Drugim rijecima, skontala sam da nije toliko stvar u mom vanjskom reagiranju na ljutnju, suzdrzavanju od dernjave itd. nego upravo u radu na sebi i nedozvoljavanju da duhovi proslosti i greske mojih roditelja upravljaju mojim sadasnjim postupcima, da mi totalno nesvjesno iz usta pljuskaju recenice koje sam uzasno mrzila slusati kao dijete itd.
Kad bolje razmislim, ustvari ima jako malo stvari koje mene bas naljute. Ali, imam problem sa jako puno stvari koje me iritiraju, a da ustvari ni sama ne znam zasto i tu vidim veliki problem. 
I jos uz sve to se valjda treba i podsjetiti da djeca imaju pravo i na vlastite osjecaje. Pa pokusavam osvijestiti to da moja ljutnja nije vaznija od njihove ljutnje. (nekad stvarno imam dojam da na ljutnju odgovaram ljutnjom i da se djeca pred mojim emocijama moraju povuci jer JA tako trazim iako ne direktno....)

----------


## zhabica

> jer recimo djeci se dopusti da vrište a mene bi najvjerojatnije strpali u Vrapče da se bacim na pod u dućanu.


  :Laughing:  sorry, zamislila sam zivu sliku   :Laughing:  

super mi je tvoje pitanje i zanimaju me odgovori. sjecams e da je MGrubi jednom napisala kako kad joj ruka poleti da udari malu da lupi negdi drugo, stok, zid ... tako san shvatila, MG ispravi me ako san krivo shvatila. to mi se cinilo ok rjesenje do neke granice (da ne bi dite shvatilo da moze razbijat predmete kad je ljuto) 

mislim da je vazno djeci objasnjavat sta se dogadaja, to kako ti radis mi se cini isto ok. 

do koje granice da ide pokazivanje ljutnje? 

pa valjda i za to vrijedi ono isto sa granicama - dok ne gazis tudje granice i ne unistavas oko sebe.

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> ... Nek me nitko ne shvati krivo ali meni ponekad stvarno dođe da Sonji iščupam glavu i još za svaki slučaj zavitlam preko balkona kolko me is*****, ali te svoje nagone i ljutnju moram potisnuti i to toliko da dobijem tikove na licu. Ne, ne ostajem dužna, uvijek joj kažem da sam ljuta ko ris i da bi ju najradije nalemala ko vola u kupusu ali neću jer to nije način kojim želim odgajati. I meni ponekad dođe da vrištim iz petnih žila, ali opet se suzdržavam. *Vječito to neko potiskivanje ljutnje*. ...  :/


Kažu da nije dobro potiskivati. Treba negativnu energiju istitrati na prihvatljiv način - tome učimo i djecu, zar ne?

Neki prijedlozi (psihologa) za istitravanje:
* gnječiti kuglu glinamola
* remenom udarati rub stola
* fizički se umoriti (jogging, vožnja sobnog bicikla, orbitrek, cjepanje drva, sklekovi...)

Ako se dobro sjećam fizičkom aktivnošću razgrađuje se neki hormon koji se luči u ljutnji (non adrenalin?).

----------


## Dijana

Pa naravno da nije ravnopravan, ti si ipak imala xx godina više da naučiš iskazivati ljutnju na društveno prihvatljiv način. (ili je pak potisnuti).
Kako iskazuju ljutnju? Pa moja uglavnom plače, cendra, ponekad vrišti, a ponekad me "lupi". (pod navodnicima jer to je otprilike kao da te škaklja komarac  :Grin:  , ili govori kako je ljuta. A zna reć i kako sam je rastužila.

----------


## zhabica

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko od vas koje ste se javile - ima djecu 13-18, ili je profesionalno u doticaju s njima ?
> 
> 
> važan post....al kao da ga nitko nije pročitao?


ja sam se vec izjasnila u tom smisli na pocetku al se evo rasprava razvila pa me zaintrigiralo i ostalo sto se pise. 

stvarno ne znam kako cu razmisljat kad mi dijete bude u tim godinama. iako su mi brat i sestra tu negdi oko tih godina trenutno mislim da i kako sestra koja sudjeluje u njihovom odgoju razmisljam na nacin koji ce bit drugaciji od onog sta cu mislit kad moje dijete/djeca budu u tim godinama. 

i mene zanimaju iskustva drugih mama.  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

> nije ravnopravan, jer recimo djeci se dopusti da vrište a mene bi najvjerojatnije strpali u Vrapče da se bacim na pod u dućanu.


možda i ne bi s obzirom na današnje cijene...  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Da su ovdje odgovarale samo mame djece 13-18, bilo bi možda pet sudionika.  :Grin:  Ne bi vam bilo žao?

----------


## zhabica

> Ako se dobro sjećam fizičkom aktivnošću razgrađuje se neki hormon koji se luči u ljutnji (non adrenalin?).


fizickom aktivnoscu se oslobadja endorfin koji daje osjecaj opustanja i ugode. adrenalin nas drzi u grcu i spremnosti na napad. povecan je kod stresa.

----------


## ronin

ja nisam ni slučajno mislila da se samo one jave a ostale da čkome(ja prva ne bi),samo sam rekla da bi me jako jako zanimalo što one imaju za reći,a mi da komentiramo

ovako se svade mame trogodišnjaka  :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

ja radim (i) s tinejdžerima, ali moji su svi dobri i dragi, i sviraju   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Yaya, tocno mogu zamisliti ljutnju o kojoj pises.  
> Ja mislim da roditelji itekako imaju pravo pokazati ljutnju. Ali, postoji jedno veliko ali. Govorit cu u prvom licu iako sam sigurna da jaaaako puno ljudi ima taj isti problem kao posljedicu autoritarnog odgoja od strane svojih roditelja. Ja jako cesto reagiram pretjerano i svoju ljutnju pretjerano iskazujem i skontala sam da to direktno ima veze sa mojim vlastitim stanjem svijesti, ne toliko sa onim sto su djeca uradila ili nisu uradila. I nekad se stvarno pitam sto je to toliko strasno u npr. djecjem kenjkanju zbog gluposti, a da mene to toliko izbaci iz takta. Drugim rijecima, skontala sam da nije toliko stvar u mom vanjskom reagiranju na ljutnju, suzdrzavanju od dernjave itd. nego upravo u radu na sebi i nedozvoljavanju da duhovi proslosti i greske mojih roditelja upravljaju mojim sadasnjim postupcima, da mi totalno nesvjesno iz usta pljuskaju recenice koje sam uzasno mrzila slusati kao dijete itd.
> Kad bolje razmislim, ustvari ima jako malo stvari koje mene bas naljute. Ali, imam problem sa jako puno stvari koje me iritiraju, a da ustvari ni sama ne znam zasto i tu vidim veliki problem. 
> I jos uz sve to se valjda treba i podsjetiti da djeca imaju pravo i na vlastite osjecaje. Pa pokusavam osvijestiti to da moja ljutnja nije vaznija od njihove ljutnje. (nekad stvarno imam dojam da na ljutnju odgovaram ljutnjom i da se djeca pred mojim emocijama moraju povuci jer JA tako trazim iako ne direktno....)


Mislim da si ovo baš dobro, iskreno napisala.
Skroz te razumijem jer se i sama nekad borim s takvim osjećajima.

I puno toga ovisi o mom trenutnom raspoloženju. Nekad cijeli dan mogu preskakati kocke i to mi bude tako, da kažem, slatko i fora   :Grin:  , a danas, npr. nakon tri dana bolovanja i provedena u stanu, poludila sam kad sma stala na istu. Kocku, misllim   :Grin:  
I cendrajući tonovi. Nekad ću mirno odgovoriti bez da pravo i registriram, a nekad me totalno izbaci iz takta.

Što se tiče kazni i nagrada, ne voli one tipa uzet ću ti lutku jer si udarila sestru i sl.
Ali nekad mi se stvarno čini da joj dobro dođe da se malo makne i ohladi, ono kad vidim da uopće ne dolazim do nje  :/

----------


## yaya

> Kažu da nije dobro potiskivati. Treba negativnu energiju istitrati na prihvatljiv način - tome učimo i djecu, zar ne?


Nadam se, no tu sad dolazi pitanje kako, ako neka djeca već s 3-4 godine znaju da im roditelji "ne mogu ništa" i mislim da se Marija s pravom zapitala što će od te djece biti kad dođu u nitroglicerinsku dob (i meni je super taj izraz). Danas je to bacanje po podu i vrištanje,  prekosutra šutanje kanti za smeće iz čiste dosade a kad i to preraste dočekuše iza planke s bokserom u ruci. Ne govorim za nikog konkretno čak ni za ovo dijete iz članka, jer on to i jest, samo dijete, ali zaista me zanima što djecu motivira na takvo ponašanje. Jel to preveliko roditeljsko popuštanje, jel to roditeljska nebriga, dosada, frajerisanje  ili nešto 5. nemam pojma ali i mene pomalo brine. Sonja zna gdje su joj granice i zna koliko daleko smije ići a ja vjerujem da je to isključivo zato što neke stvari jednostavno nisam dopuštala, a nadam se da ću i dalje uspijevati držati čvrsto te postavljene granice.

----------


## klia

[quote="fegusti"]


> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...mislim da smo svi vise manje "mjesani" tipovi + intuicija, glede toga kako odgajamo djecu.
> 
> 
> i ne samo to - odgoj je interakcija.
> dobivena informacija uzrokuje neku reakciju.
> s nekom je djecom lakše, s nekom teže.
> ...


Fegusti, mogu se složiti.

----------


## ljiljan@

> i da opet mi je inbox krcat


I ja sam već došla na ideju da neke savjete i razmjene mišljenja oko odgoja mojih šesnaestogodišnjaka potražim razmjenom privatnih poruka s roditeljima djece istog uzrasta ili s profesorima - forumašima. Mislim da mi mogu pomoći samo savjeti osoba s konkretnim iskustvom.
Javno na forumu ne bih o tome raspravljala jer, na temelju dosadašnjeg svog iskustva s forumom na sličnu temu (a jedno mi je bilo dovoljno) doživjela bih pogrde i osude forumašica koje imaju bebe ili dječicu od godinu, dvije...nije da me smeta, ali jednostavno mi je kronični manjak vremena da vodim nekonstruktivne rasprave. A ignorirati ljude i njihova mišljenja mi je nekako bed...i onda od foruma na ovaj način nema puno koristi.

A sve ovo zbog čega si otvorila ovaj topic i mene muči jako dugo. Ponekad imam osjećaj da su mi djeca okružena opasnim virusima i bespomoćno gledam kad će ih napasti, ma koliko ih ja štitila. U izolaciji ih držati ne mogu, popraviti svijet oko nas ne mogu ili ne nalazim načina.
Dobro je da si načela ovu temu.

----------


## ana.m

Neda mis ečitati 5 stranica a ne temu toga što je mali još uvijek na slobodi mogu reći sramota. Ne kužim zašto mali nije u domu za maloljetne delikvente. Tko ga uošće pušta da slobodno hoda gradom???
Zar samo zato što ima 14 godina njemu nitko ništa ne može?
I on nekažnjeno smije tući i maltretirati tuđu djecu?
SRAMOTA!

----------


## meda

> u stvari - slične su sve posljedice sva tri načina odgoja  :/


zato je meni bilo blesavo prema posljedicama odredivati uzrok, jer ne moze se znati jel to autoritarni pristup, permisivni ili je jednostavno dijete zapusteno i zanemareno

uzasno mi ej drago sto struka odustaje od takve podjele, a 
 stvarno bi mi bilo drago da se i na forumu prestanu upotrebljavati te etikete, jer mi stvarno nije jasno kako neciji pristup odgoju opisati u dvije recenice  :?

----------


## ljiljan@

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko od vas koje ste se javile - ima djecu 13-18, ili je profesionalno u doticaju s njima ?
> 
> 
> važan post....al kao da ga nitko nije pročitao?


Eh, kad nemam vremena...ne mogu i odgajati i kuhati i kuću držati u redu i još pročitati svih 5 stranica topica. Sorciere  :Coffee:  trebale bi se češće družiti. Adio Mare, Nisa, VlVl....dopunite me...

----------


## maria71

> sreća da tek sad vidim ovaj topic, inače bi završila kao maria


aj em stil alajv  end kiking   :Grin:

----------


## nanuška

[quote="maria71"]pa svatko ima pravo na mišljenje....

ili se ovdje  smije pisati onako kako većina misli   :Smile:  


LUK HU S TOKING?????? :?

----------


## Ifigenija

O čemu je ovaj topic - a kako je krenuo?
O sirotom dječjaku koji živi s psihički bolesnim ocem - tko zna što je posrijedi, kakva je dinamika te obitelji i koliko se jadno dijete pati...
Ne kažem da ne pate i ljudi koji kroz taj pothodnik prolaze, to ne, samo skrećem pažnju na nesreću tog siročića.

Permisivan odgoj je jedno zlo, a očito netretirane psihičke bolesti - drugo...

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nadam se, no tu sad dolazi pitanje kako, ako neka djeca već s 3-4 godine znaju da im roditelji "ne mogu ništa" i mislim da se Marija s pravom zapitala što će od te djece biti kad dođu u nitroglicerinsku dob (i meni je super taj izraz). Danas je to bacanje po podu i vrištanje,  prekosutra šutanje kanti za smeće iz čiste dosade a kad i to preraste dočekuše iza planke s bokserom u ruci. Ne govorim za nikog konkretno čak ni za ovo dijete iz članka, jer on to i jest, samo dijete, *ali zaista me zanima što djecu motivira na takvo ponašanje.* Jel to preveliko roditeljsko popuštanje, jel to roditeljska nebriga, dosada, frajerisanje  ili nešto 5. nemam pojma ali i mene pomalo brine.


e to i mene zanima i voljela bih kad bi na ovom topiku o tome razmišljali. 

baš je danas na prvom programu bila o tome emisija, o porastu nasilja. ja stvarno nisam imala nikakvog straha s 18, usred noći, sama hodati rijekom. da li je to još uvijek tako? da li su nam gradovi još uvijek sigurni? sigurniji sigurno jesu od nekih europskih (da ne govorimo svjetskih) velegrada, ali tako sigurni, kao prije dvadesetak godina ipak mislim da nisu. ili se varam? ili samo nemam više 18 i mozak bez brige i bez pameti? 

ne znam. mislim da dijete koje vrišti u dućanu, pa ako su se roditelji negdje uz put i izgubili u postavljanju granica, će za par godina prestati vrištati u dućanu. i da to jednostavno ne vodi automatski u šutanje kanti za smeće. 

dečko iz uvodnog posta. ili neki drugi sličan slučaj gdje su roditelji izgubili konce odgoja - na ovaj ili onaj način. zašto je izabrao baš nasilje kao svoju furku? a ne neki drugi oblik subkulturne identifikacije kao reakcija i otpor roditeljima?

mislim da ipak puno toga leži u činjenici da prije nisi znao ništa o helgi vlahović osim činjenice da je tv voditeljica. a danas tv voditeljice na naslovnicama s kriminalcima, ratnim zločincima. čini mi se da je nasilje dostupnije, primamljivije, a sankcije udaljenije.

----------


## čokolada

zanimljivo mi je proširenje teme. uvijek su govorili - bio je rat koji je na površinu doveo drek, oružja i bezakonja koliko hoćeš, novi bogataši isplivali, siromašni se zakopali još dublje, nove generacije frustrirane, beznađe, obitelj ne funkcionira itd. 
ima li to veze samo s ratom i promjenom sistema? hoće li onda nakon 10-20 godina stvari sjesti na svoje mjesto? mislim, ovakvih klinaca ima po cijelome svijetu, i u najuređenijim državama. jedino vjerojatno ne daju intervjue, a i policija nije inertna.

----------


## Storma

na tragu cokolade...
nekad su postojala " pravila" a onda se sve promijenilo. i stara "pravila" vise ne vrijede, a novih jos nema. eto nas u rupi   :Grin:  

cvijeta, slicno i ja razmisljam. 

u neko doba moje mladosti, kada sam noci provodila vani, nagledala sam se i naslusala svacega, i vidjela svijetove za koje u biti ne znaju oni koje ne doticu. i moja je slika bila drugacija od slika vecine mojih vrsnjaka - svi smo se vracali sa nocnih pohoda, no dok su oni bezbrizno razgovarali, ja sam snimala okolinu (nikakva paranoja, samo predstroznost :Wink: ).

mislim da je MC-ina doktorica apsolutno u pravu - ako su djeca odgajana da budu jaka, ili su rodena takva, snaci ce se. postoji lose drustvo/svijet/situacija no ti si taj koji ce donijeti odluku, i snositi posljedice. osoba se oblikuje mnogim faktorima, tako da odgoj sam po sebi nije ono sto ce prevagnuti.

----------


## maria71

[quote="nanuška"]


> pa svatko ima pravo na mišljenje....
> 
> ili se ovdje  smije pisati onako kako većina misli   
> 
> 
> LUK HU S TOKING?????? :?


ar ju toking tu mi ?

----------


## a zakaj

> mislim da je MC-ina doktorica apsolutno u pravu - ako su djeca odgajana da budu jaka, ili su rodena takva, snaci ce se.


a sto to znaci, biti 'jak'?

----------


## AdioMare

Mene zanima kako odgojiti dijete da bude jako.

----------


## štrigica

> Mene zanima kako odgojiti dijete da bude jako.


ja bi isto ovo tila znat...

----------


## krumpiric

u otpornoj djeci kažu naglašavanjem stvari koje radi dobro, jačanjem samopouzdanja, poštivanjem, nekritiziranjem...al to svi ionako tako radimo :/

----------


## Anci

> u otpornoj djeci kažu naglašavanjem stvari koje radi dobro, jačanjem samopouzdanja, poštivanjem, nekritiziranjem...al to svi ionako tako radimo :/


Što je to, "otporna djeca"

Nekritiziranje?
Na što se to odnosi, što kad napravi nešto loše?

----------


## krumpiric

ne nego na ono šta su upotrebljavali naši stari 
koliko si dobio?
4
A zašto nisi dobio 5?
KOliko si dobio iz engleskog?
5
E, neš ti, a zašto nisi iz matematike dobio 5???  :Laughing:  


Otporna djeca http://www.knjiga.hr/04.asp?param=O&ID=21487

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> ...hoću reći,jedno je teorija,drugo praksa
> 
> mislim,to se i mene prve tiče,imam malu djecu i možda ću za 10 godina pjevati sasvim drugačiju pjesmu nego sada;rastu oni,al bome i ja s njima
> 
> možda ćemo tada biti skloniji kaznama?u životu nikad ne reci nikad(OK izuzimam iz ovog fizičko kažnajvanje)
> 
> s velikim zanimanjem čitam pdf 13-18 i jaako me zanima kako mame teenagera hendlaju s njima...


Kad bi svi bili dobronamjerni kao ti ronin, vjerojatno bi takvih tema bilo više.

Ali i meni se dogodilo nešto slično kao i Ljiljani, i isti je razlog zašto ne pišem svoje dileme.




> ...Javno na forumu ne bih o tome raspravljala jer, na temelju dosadašnjeg svog iskustva s forumom na sličnu temu (a jedno mi je bilo dovoljno) doživjela bih pogrde i osude forumašica koje imaju bebe ili dječicu od godinu, dvije...nije da me smeta, ali jednostavno mi je kronični manjak vremena da vodim nekonstruktivne rasprave. A ignorirati ljude i njihova mišljenja mi je nekako bed...i onda od foruma na ovaj način nema puno koristi.

----------


## Kanga

> Mene zanima kako odgojiti dijete da bude jako.


Vjerom u to da *jest* jako.

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene zanima kako odgojiti dijete da bude jako.
> 
> 
> Vjerom u to da *jest* jako.


Znam da se u ovome kao i u svemu može pretjerati, ali nisu li to ipak samo roditeljska očekivanja, koja, nedovoljno dobro prilagođena - obzirom da dijete djetetu nije nalik, mogu zaposjesti djetetova pleća više nego ono zaista može podnijeti?
Ovo me baš jako zanima.  :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

Kanga ja sam bila uvjerena da moje dijete ima mozak, zna misliti za sebe i da je odgovorno i jako... i s punom vjerom u njega....
sad se pokazalo da je povodljiv... mislim da sam negdje pogriješila i želim to ispraviti... puno pričamo, pogotovo zadnjih dana (od događaja koji je pokazao da ne misli svojom glavom)  ali ne znam koliko to rezultata daje...

----------


## seni

mislim da sam osoba koja zaista nema problema sa iznosenjem misljenja, koje je obicno prilicno osobno, ne ide bas uz struju, a i nemam osjecaj da sam mainstream, bilo gdje , ni na forumu, ni opcenito.

i utoliko mi zaista nije jasno, da mnogi na forumu, imaju osjecaj da ih neko grdi, napada i slicno.
meni se sve nase rasprave (manje-vise) na forumu cine prilicno ok.

da li sam ja "otporna osoba", ili je nesto drugo u pitanju? :? 
(znam da svatko ima svoje videnje stvari i ne stavljam to u pitanje)
stvarno me zanima.

----------


## a zakaj

No dobro, a kakav je covjek, taj 'jaki' covjek?
Jer, da vam pravo kazem, osim Konana Barbarina, kojeg je ojacalo sve sto ga nije dokrajcilo, ja takvog ni jednog ne znam.

Ono, da mogu reci da je pravo sretan, da se moze nositi sa svime sto ga snadje, da nece nikad otici u nekakvu ovisnost ili depresiju ili drugu vrstu psihicke banane, da nece biti destruktivan niti auto-destruktivan...

----------


## AdioMare

Odnosno, ako svaki puta pomalo dignemo letvicu, vjerujem da će jednom djetetu to biti izazov koje će s lakoćom svladati, ali što ako dijete samo po sebi nije dovoljno elastično?

Radi li se tu o jačanju samopouzdanja ili to unaprijed ovisi o visini samosvijesti?

----------


## AdioMare

> mislim da sam osoba koja zaista nema problema sa iznosenjem misljenja, koje je obicno prilicno osobno, ne ide bas uz struju, a i nemam osjecaj da sam mainstream, bilo gdje , ni na forumu, ni opcenito.
> 
> i utoliko mi zaista nije jasno, da mnogi na forumu, imaju osjecaj da ih neko grdi, napada i slicno.
> meni se sve nase rasprave (manje-vise) na forumu cine prilicno ok.
> 
> da li sam ja "otporna osoba", ili je nesto drugo u pitanju? :? 
> (znam da svatko ima svoje videnje stvari i ne stavljam to u pitanje)
> stvarno me zanima.


Misliš li općenito ili na osnovu zadnjih 2, 3 posta?
Ako je ovo zadnje, bilo je samo u duhu podizanja rasprave i zanimanja za temu.

----------


## krumpiric

> Ono, da mogu reci da je pravo sretan, da se moze nositi sa svime sto ga snadje, da nece nikad otici u nekakvu ovisnost ili depresiju ili drugu vrstu psihicke banane, da nece biti destruktivan niti auto-destruktivan...


naravno da ne postoji, al bome postoje razlike među ljudima.Strašne.

----------


## štrigica

> No dobro, a kakav je covjek, taj 'jaki' covjek?
> ...
> Ono, da mogu reci da je pravo sretan, da se moze nositi sa svime sto ga snadje, da nece nikad otici u nekakvu ovisnost ili depresiju ili drugu vrstu psihicke banane, da nece biti destruktivan niti auto-destruktivan...


eto otprilike to... da je jak u glavi, da zna donositi odluke za sebe i nositi se s   (pozitivnim i negativnim) posljedicama svojih djela... da ne podliježe negativnim društvenim utjecajima koliko god oni bili IN...

----------


## a zakaj

> mislim da sam osoba koja zaista nema problema sa iznosenjem misljenja, koje je obicno prilicno osobno, ne ide bas uz struju, a i nemam osjecaj da sam mainstream, bilo gdje , ni na forumu, ni opcenito.
> 
> i utoliko mi zaista nije jasno, da mnogi na forumu, imaju osjecaj da ih neko grdi, napada i slicno.
> meni se sve nase rasprave (manje-vise) na forumu cine prilicno ok.
> 
> da li sam ja "otporna osoba", ili je nesto drugo u pitanju? :? 
> (znam da svatko ima svoje videnje stvari i ne stavljam to u pitanje)
> stvarno me zanima.


ovako i ja razmisljam.
doduse, ja nemam nista protiv toga da sam mainstream.
ali jesam li stvarno toliko mainstream da ne kuzim da se drugi tesko uklapaju?

----------


## krumpiric

možda jesi  :Laughing:  
a možda si dovoljno jaka da ne moraš biti mainstream  :Grin:

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da sam osoba koja zaista nema problema sa iznosenjem misljenja, koje je obicno prilicno osobno, ne ide bas uz struju, a i nemam osjecaj da sam mainstream, bilo gdje , ni na forumu, ni opcenito.
> 
> i utoliko mi zaista nije jasno, da mnogi na forumu, imaju osjecaj da ih neko grdi, napada i slicno.
> meni se sve nase rasprave (manje-vise) na forumu cine prilicno ok.
> 
> da li sam ja "otporna osoba", ili je nesto drugo u pitanju? :? 
> ...


to se odnosi na to , da se svako malo jave ljudi, koji vele, da bi kao nesto rekli, ali bas i ne bi, jer ih kao svi napadaju.. :/ 

ali bolje da ne skrecem temu, pa zaboravimo.   :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

AdioMare, nisam sigurna jesam li te razumjela, pa oprosti ako promasim s odgovorom. Govorim o vjeri u ljudsku dobrotu i ljudsku snagu. Izabrala sam vjerovati da je i moja djeca imaju. So far, so good. A znam da ce tako i ostati. Kako znam? Jednostavno znam, kao sto znam da ce sutra svanuti novi dan  :D  

Striglice   :Love:  , mislim da, bez obzira na sve, mozes (dapace, trebas) i dalje biti uvjerena da ti dijete ima mozak   :Smile:  . Ne bih gledala na to sto se dogodilo (sto god to bilo) kao na gresku tebe ili njega, nego kao na priliku da svi zajedno nesto novo naucite. A mislim da uparavo to i radite   :Kiss:

----------


## seni

> No dobro, a kakav je covjek, taj 'jaki' covjek?
> Jer, da vam pravo kazem, osim Konana Barbarina, kojeg je ojacalo sve sto ga nije dokrajcilo, ja takvog ni jednog ne znam.


pa kad se maknemo iz svijeta crtica i inog, meni se cini da ima puno jakih ljudi i oko mene i opcenito. naravno to ovisi o tome kako definiramo "jakost". cesto vidim ljude oko sebe za koje mislim da su "integralne" (da li bi se to tako moglo reci na hrvatskom) i imponiraju mi na jedan zdrav, ljudski nacin.
ne mislim da je samo u pitanju to, da li te nesto ojaca.
meni se cini da je vazno, da svaki put ustanes, kad padnes.
a padali smo, i padat cemo jos puno puta.

mislim da je jacenje djece, kad im se razvija autenticnost, te kada se koncentriras na jake strane djteta, a ne na slabe.
(koje svatko od ns ima)

----------


## krumpiric

> mislim da je jacenje djece, kad im se razvija autenticnost, te kada se koncentriras na jake strane djteta, a ne na slabe. 
> (koje svatko od ns ima)


tako nešto sam i htjela opisat...s matematikom i engleskim  :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

kanga, ja sad puna suza... valjda me uvatila mala snaga i kad sam pročitala ovo šta si napisala frc u   :Crying or Very sad:  
evo ovaj tren mi je tako teško jer mi se čini da mi je sav trud bija uzalud... to će proć ali tako me je ovo pogodilo (trenutno mi je PMS pa je možda i to u pitanju) da sam sad koma....

----------


## flower

meni je jakost upravo to da se dignu kad je tesko, da idu dalje, po mogucnosti i da se pritom smiju.

osnaziti ukljucuje i razvoj njegovih potencijala, to je bitno falilo u onoj prije podjeli, briga i o hrani i o duhovnoj hrani, edukaciji i sl.

i ono sto je meni jos zanimljivo je da se govori o tome kako se dobiva odnos, kakav je on a ne samo o tome što roditelji rade.

govori se o pozitivnom roditeljstvu, o rod. u najboljem interesu djeteta i sve manje se govori o dovoljno dobrom roditelju.

pitala si me seni za literaturu, to su smjernice vijeca europe, budem potrazila tocno linkove i sl.

----------


## a zakaj

> mislim da je jacenje djece, kad im se razvija autenticnost, te kada se koncentriras na jake strane djteta, a ne na slabe. 
> (koje svatko od ns ima)
> 			
> 		
> 
> tako nešto sam i htjela opisat...s matematikom i engleskim


pa pretpostavljam da ste u pravu.

ja sam nekako pesimisticno raspolozena po tom pitanju, ali to samo moj obiteljski background progovara iz mene.

ovi termini, 'integralni' ili jos bolje 'autenticni', mi bolje sjedaju.

----------


## AdioMare

> mislim da je jacenje djece, kad im se razvija autenticnost, te kada se koncentriras na jake strane djteta, a ne na slabe. 
> (koje svatko od ns ima)
> 			
> 		
> 
> tako nešto sam i htjela opisat...s matematikom i engleskim


A ja sam htjela pitati (neka bude ovaj primjer, mada ne mislim na školu) što kada dijete odlično svlada matematiku, a roditelj pomisli: vidi, ide matematika, pa sigurno mora moći ići i fizika, pa doda k tome i engleski i kemiju i...

Jeli jako dijete ono, koje će sutra biti potpuno OK (čitaj:jako) s tim sto zna da je ostao jak samo u matematici, a da su mu drugi predmeti slabija strana?
Može li zaista dijete koje nije jako u svim predmetima - biti jako? 
Sad sam se zapetljala, a možda me se čak i shvati..

----------


## Anci

Adio mare, sad mi na pamet pada ono što juul piše o samosvijesti i samopouzdanju. Mislim da je tvoje pitanje negdje u tom kontekstu. 
Poslije ću još, sad ne mogu puno pisati…

Mrzim kad ne mogu sudjelovati potpuno u nekoj zanimljivoj raspravi već samo ko padobranac

----------


## krumpiric

mislim da da. "najjači" tj. najsamopoudaniji ljudi koji sa mnom rade jesu oni žestoko "profilirani" na svoje područje i blago "nesposobni" za nešto drugo
ono, matematika 5, hrvatski 3, inženjer, dobar inženjer :Grin:  
matematika 5, hrvatkski 5, inženjer il možda doktor il možda prevoditelj il možda.... :/ 
 :Grin:

----------


## Anci

krumpiricu, radiš s mojim mužem?   :Grin:

----------


## seni

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				mislim da je jacenje djece, kad im se razvija autenticnost, te kada se koncentriras na jake strane djteta, a ne na slabe. 
> ...


upravo sam pri kraju citanja jedne zanimljive knjige o skolskom sustavu, pa malo i njom ispirirana:
mislim da se to ne treba shvatiti jako doslovno. naravno da ces u nekoj mjeri pokusati razvijati sve potencijale. nije bas fora da si matematicki lumen, a da ne mozes napisti jedno suvislo pismo bez 150 pravopisnih pogresaka. pogotovo sto standarno inteligentne osobe mogu vecinu stvari savladati na nekom pristojnom nivou.

vise se radi o tome da npr. dijete koje fantasticno i kreativno pise, a u matki je rcimo prosjecno ili srednja zalost, ne treba stalno vuci na to da mu matka bude sjajna, a za pisanje reci...no, no pa to ionako mozes, pa se tim i ne treba dalje baviti..
(sto je inace cesti pristup standardnog skolstva, to da se koncentriraju na minuse, a ne na pluseve)

nego, aha pisanje, jezik..whatever je tvoja jakost, idi u tome dalje i jace... a za matku treba gledati da si na nekom suvislom nivou (u odnosu na svoje sposobnosti).

malo sam prebanalizirala, ali nadam se da kuzite sto zelim reci.

----------


## seni

> Može li zaista dijete koje nije jako u svim predmetima - biti jako?


moze i treba, ali istina  je da to vrlo cesto nije slucaj.

----------


## štrigica

meni se *jako* nikako ne odnosi na školu ili dobro obavljanje posla...  jako mi znači ono što sam prije napisala, samosvjesno, samokritično, sposobno prihvatiti pobjede i poraze, kritike i pohvale... 

biti *dobar ili odličan* u matematici (ili u svim predmetima istovremeno) ne znači nužno jaku, samosvjesnu osobu... 
možda upravo svoju nesigurnost i slabost skriva iza bubanja svih tih predmeta iz kojih kući nosi petice...

----------


## seni

> meni se *jako* nikako ne odnosi na školu ili dobro obavljanje posla...  jako mi znači ono što sam prije napisala, samosvjesno, samokritično, sposobno prihvatiti pobjede i poraze, kritike i pohvale... 
> 
> biti *dobar ili odličan* u matematici (ili u svim predmetima istovremeno) ne znači nužno jaku, samosvjesnu osobu... 
> možda upravo svoju nesigurnost i slabost skriva iza bubanja svih tih predmeta iz kojih kući nosi petice...


skola je bila samo ilustracija.

----------


## zhabica

> Mrzim kad ne mogu sudjelovati potpuno u nekoj zanimljivoj raspravi već samo ko padobranac


X

----------


## štrigica

> skola je bila samo ilustracija.


znam da je ilustracija ali mi nije baš sjela ta ilustracija jer ne mogu povući paralelu između dobrog obavljanja nekog posla i onoga da je čovik dobar sam sa sobom ... barem ja... to su mi totalno različiti pojmovi...

----------


## krumpiric

moj se dio odnosio na naše reakcije na obavljeni posao, a ne na posao sam po sebi.
Nisam govorila o činjenici kako se dijete osjeća nakon trojke ili petice, nego kako se osjeća nakon naše reakcije.

----------


## krumpiric

> moj se dio odnosio na naše reakcije na obavljeni posao, a ne na posao sam po sebi.
> Nisam govorila o činjenici kako se dijete osjeća nakon trojke ili petice, nego kako se osjeća nakon naše reakcije.


i onda kako se, nakon određenog vremena, počinje osjećati i nakon obavljenog posla, zapravo. :/

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Može li zaista dijete koje nije jako u svim predmetima - biti jako? 
> 
> 
> moze i treba, ali istina  je da *to vrlo cesto nije slucaj*.


E, tu smo.  :Smile:  
Koji su tome razlozi, i što ti misliš, koliko ti razlozi duboko sežu? (ja sam te se sada nadovezala, oprosti, ali iskoristila bih malo tvoje znanje)

----------


## AdioMare

Ali molim i druge, koji su me ovako zakukuljenu uspjeli shvatiti, da se pridruže ako imaju bit.  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

ja nemam pojma, seni ima, ali svejedno se nebi složila s činjenicom da dijete koje nije jako u svemu, samo po sebi automatski nije jako, prije je do ove teroije o roditeljima koji  rade stvari tipa: "ako možeš lijepo pisat, to je okej, al uči matematiku"...što definitivno negativno djeluje na samopouzdanje.

----------


## krumpiric

tj. vjerujem da bi, ako bi ih se ohrabrivalo u stvarima u kojima su odista dobri, bili jači od djece koja su dobra u svemu..tako nekako :/

----------


## AdioMare

> ali svejedno se nebi složila s činjenicom da dijete koje nije jako u svemu, samo po sebi automatski nije jako,


Ja sam shvatila da seni misli baš suprotno.

----------


## AdioMare

> tj. vjerujem da bi, ako bi ih se ohrabrivalo u stvarima u kojima su odista dobri, bili jači od djece koja su dobra u svemu..tako nekako :/


Od djece koja su podjednako dobra u svemu?
Pa ovo prvo, po meni, ima više šanse da se izdvoje iz prosjeka, pa samim tim odskače.
Međutim, to opet nije moguće ako dijete nije "jako", odnosno, ako mu samosvijest ne daje čelični potporanj. Ili?

----------


## AdioMare

> pa samim tim odskače...


... u segmentima u kojima je natprosječno jače od ostalih.
A oni koji su u svemu natprosječno jaki su Conani Barbarini, kako kaže a zakaj.  :Laughing:

----------


## iki

> naravno , škola nije učinila NIŠTA


Joj meni se kosa digne na glavi kad ovakve stvari pročitam.

Kad sam počela tek radit u školi (u jednom malom mjestu iza Vrbovca, ne u Zg) imala sam jedno šokantno iskustvo i shvatila koliko su se stvari promjenile od mojeg školovanja.
Naime, ravnateljica škole me upozorila da je *prisilni rad* kada sam djetetu koje je pošaralo cijelu klupu naložila da odmor provede sa gumicom u ruci i cijelu je obriše, i da roditelji za to mogu tužit školu  :shock: .

Samo da znate da škola i profesori nemogu više odgajati sa vama vaše dijete jer to nesmiju.
A obrazovati dijete više nema istu definiciju kao ranije.
Oni koji rade s klincima znaju da je obrazovanje usko povezano sa odgajanjem i sa autoritetom.
A autoritet nemogu uspostaviti ukoliko nemam mogućnosti kazniti dijete da ako je nešto pošaralo to isto mora i obrisati, a da to roditelji ne smatraju prisilnim radom.

Sorry na offtopičarenju, al stvarno mislim da ljudi nisu svjesni ovoga.

----------


## AdioMare

I sad se, u stvari, pitam, kako prolaze oni koji imaju Ahilovu petu?  :/ Vjerojatno zato seni spominje da možeš biti slab u hrvatskom, ali ne toliko da ne možeš napraviti dopis bez 150 grešaka.

----------


## Anci

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tj. vjerujem da bi, ako bi ih se ohrabrivalo u stvarima u kojima su odista dobri, bili jači od djece koja su dobra u svemu..tako nekako :/
> 
> 
> Od djece koja su podjednako dobra u svemu?
> Pa ovo prvo, po meni, ima više šanse da se izdvoje iz prosjeka, pa samim tim odskače.
> Međutim, to opet nije moguće ako dijete nije "jako", odnosno, ako mu samosvijest ne daje čelični potporanj. Ili?


Adio mare, znaš onaj primjer iz VKD o nogometašu s niskom samosviješću, ali visokim samopouzdanjem jer je dobar sportaš.
PA se ozlijedio i pao u depresiju.
Samopuzdanje je nešto što ovisi o vanjskim faktorima, samosvijest je ono unutarnje.

Mislim da samopuzdanje jačamo pohvalama da nešto radi dobro, a samosvijest, hm, valjda tako da mu se ne narušava integritet... ne znam kako pozitivno djelovati na samosvijest, vjerujem tako da dijete slušaš, uvažavaš...

----------


## Tashunica

adiomare mene zanimaju ista pitanja kao i tebe, a najviše kako *odgojiti*  jako dijete?
zanima me mislite li da je sve stvar odgoja ili ima nešto i u karakteru djeteta?

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


krhko je znanje (moje)   :Laughing:  
sad se bojim da cemo skrenuti s teme, na skolsku problematiku, mada neka poveznica postoji, jer dijete u raznim vrstama skole provede veliki dio svog djetinstva...
mislim da su to neke podsvjesne stvari, djelomicno uvjetovane drustvenim konsenzusom (opci uspjeh u skoli je jelte prosjek zbroja svih predmeta), skolskim sustavom kao takvim, a dijelom sto ljudi u nedostatku vremena o tome puno ne razmisljaju)
pa onda se tezi nekakvom prosjecnom najboljem zbiru...

ima jedna zgodna prica koju nam je uciteljica moje kceri procitala na pocetku godine - tipa idu razne zivotinje u skolu, a predmeti su letenje, plivanje, skakanje, trcanje... i sad pogadate, kad gledas tko je najbolji ucenik, po sistemu prosjeka ocjena, rezultat je apsurdan.
to je islo kao pouka, da je svako dijete svemir za sebe, ima nesto u cemu je dobro ili jako dobro i da se to treba respektirati.

medutim mislim da praksa obicno ide u suprotnom smjeru, i meni se cini da je mozda sustav kakav je (ovo sad ide samo u odnosu na kognitivne sposobnosti djece) zapravo pogoduje samo dvadesetak posto djece. mnogima je puno toga pretesko, mnogima je nesto prelako (oni kojima bas odredena podrucja  jako leze), a nekima je sve prelagano. i koliko god mnogi misle blago njima, mogu iz iskustava s curkom reci, da ni to bas nije tako, ako ti preskakanje razreda nije opcija, a ni onda.

sve u svemu, da sad ne duzim, problem je sto je sustav premalo individualan ( i premalo je osoblja)i premalo se koncentrira na "izvlacenje" i podrzavanje onog najboljeg kod djece. vise se bavi tim "minusima".
medutim barem ovdje, vidim da se stvari krecu nabolje. u tom smislu mislim da onaj dio "reakcije" koji dijete dobiva preko skole ide prema tome da svatko posjeduje "jakosti".
puno tu ovisi i o roditeljim a i njihovim reakcijma.

e sad da se vratimo na temu   :Smile:  
jakost djeteta je komleksna i proizlazi iz mnogih stvari . skola moze (zato jer dijete tamo provodi puno vremena i stavra svoj socijalni svijet ili jedan dio tog svijeta) takode u nekom dijelu doprinjeti ili "odnjeti". a koliki je veliki ili mali taj dio, ovisi o mnogim faktorima.

mozda bi moja ilustracija bila manje kontraverzna da je promjenim:
izrazito drustveni roditelj pri tom i alfa tip, ima jako sramezljivo, povuceno dijete, koje pri tom ima i dvije lijeve noge i ruke. a roditelj skija, igra tenis, kosarku, planinari....
pa eto pokusava svoje dijete uvjeriti da ono sve to moze, ako hoce..... i sve u najboljoj namjeri se trudi i trudi, jer social skills su jako vazne, zar ne?  i tako je taj uvjetno receno "minus" progutao dijete...kuzite?

inace slazem se sa tim da samopostovanje treba proizlaziti iz toga da jednostavno jesmo, ali mi smo stvaralacka i socijalna bica (i to u najvecoj mogucoj mjeri u nama poznatom svemiru) i nase samopostovanje i samopouzdanje sigurno dijelom proizlazi i iz toga sto jesmo, radimo, mozemo, zanmo, zelimo..... dakle glagoli-radnje.

----------


## seni

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali svejedno se nebi složila s činjenicom da dijete koje nije jako u svemu, samo po sebi automatski nije jako,
> 
> 
> Ja sam shvatila da seni misli baš suprotno.


dobro si shvatila   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> zanima me mislite li da je sve stvar odgoja ili ima nešto i u karakteru djeteta?


Pa ja mislim da je neka kombinacija, ali ipak da odgoj ima puno veći utjecaj. Imam recimo ograničen skup na kojem temeljim taj zaključak (neki širi krug obitelji i prijatelja/poznanika), ali rekla bi da je odgoj i utjecaj roditelja najbitniji, ako ne čak i presudan.

----------


## mama courage

AM, na tvoje pitanje ne postoji odgovor koji je lagan kao tvoj recept za mokri kolač   :Grin:  ja se samo sjećam za sebe da sam znala mojima govoriti (u ono vrijeme kad sam bila mlada buaaaa): _vi nemate pojma koliko mi možete vjerovati._ time sam htjela reći da sam bila dovoljno jaka da ne budem povodljiva, da ne budem zblesirana (ako nisam dio društva) i da bi i u najproblematičnijim trenucima znala razmišljati svojom glavom. jedan primjer (koji možda u današnje vrijeme zvuči bezveze, al eto)... u ono vrijeme mi je jako bilo bitno da ako se već napijam, da to ne bude u nepoznatom društvu. možda u biti nisam trebala uopće okusit alkohol   :Laughing:  al, ajd ti to sad reci mladom tinejdzeru. meni je ogroman uspjeh bio što se (iako sam znala popiti tu i tamo) nikad nisam dovela u situaciju da pravim ekscese, posebice u nepoznatom drustvu, nikad za nikad nisam sjela s nekim nepoznatim u auto, koji bi također još bio pod gasom, sto sam kad sam počela prakticirati seks se pobrinula i za kontracepciju. sad sve ovo zvuči možda bezvezno, al kad se sjetim tog vremena i poznanica tj. prijateljica koje su sebi svašta dozvoljavale, smatrala sam se veoma razumnom i jakom osobom.   :Saint:

----------


## seni

> naravno , škola nije učinila NIŠTA
> 			
> 		
> 
> Joj meni se kosa digne na glavi kad ovakve stvari pročitam.
> 
> Kad sam počela tek radit u školi (u jednom malom mjestu iza Vrbovca, ne u Zg) imala sam jedno šokantno iskustvo i shvatila koliko su se stvari promjenile od mojeg školovanja.
> Naime, ravnateljica škole me upozorila da je *prisilni rad* kada sam djetetu koje je pošaralo cijelu klupu naložila da odmor provede sa gumicom u ruci i cijelu je obriše, i da roditelji za to mogu tužit školu  :shock: .
> 
> ...


kuzim sto mislis, a upravo sam procitala i jednu drugu knjigu, inace bestseller u njemackoj, pisana od psihijatra koji se 20-30 godina bavi s djecom s poteskocama u ponasanju.:
 Warum unsere Kinder Tyrannen werden: Oder: Die Abschaffung der Kindheit  von Michael Winterhoff (sad sam si sama smjesna s ovim knjigama..  :Embarassed:  )

to nije knjiga o odgoju tipa juul i bavi se tocno odredenim aspektom ponasanja i odgoja. a i pisana je vise "psijatrijsko strucnim" jezikom.
ali ima par prilicno interesantnih objasnjena i teorija koje su mi dale za misliti, a na tragu ovoga sto ti pricas. ali o tome drugom prilikom. moram zbrisati   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> mozda bi moja ilustracija bila manje kontraverzna da je promjenim:
> izrazito drustveni roditelj pri tom i alfa tip, ima jako sramezljivo, povuceno dijete, koje pri tom ima i dvije lijeve noge i ruke. a roditelj skija, igra tenis, kosarku, planinari....
> pa eto pokusava svoje dijete uvjeriti da ono sve to moze, ako hoce..... i sve u najboljoj namjeri se trudi i trudi, jer social skills su jako vazne, zar ne?  i tako je taj uvjetno receno "minus" progutao dijete...kuzite?


Da, na to sam mislila kada sam gore spominjala podizanja letvice od strane roditelja i "elastičnost" svakog pojedinog djeteta, pitajući se, koliko je, u stvari, dovoljna sama vjera u dijete, a da ono zaista to i povjeruje o sebi.

----------


## AdioMare

> smatrala sam se veoma razumnom i jakom osobom.


Zapravo i jesi bila, koliko vidim iz tvog posta, prosto kao moj crni kolač.  :Wink:

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mozda bi moja ilustracija bila manje kontraverzna da je promjenim:
> izrazito drustveni roditelj pri tom i alfa tip, ima jako sramezljivo, povuceno dijete, koje pri tom ima i dvije lijeve noge i ruke. a roditelj skija, igra tenis, kosarku, planinari....
> pa eto pokusava svoje dijete uvjeriti da ono sve to moze, ako hoce..... i sve u najboljoj namjeri se trudi i trudi, jer social skills su jako vazne, zar ne?  i tako je taj uvjetno receno "minus" progutao dijete...kuzite?
> 
> 
> Da, na to sam mislila kada sam gore spominjala podizanja letvice od strane roditelja i "elastičnost" svakog pojedinog djeteta, pitajući se, koliko je, u stvari, dovoljna sama vjera u dijete, a da ono zaista to i povjeruje o sebi.


pa mislim da je vjera vazna u smislu da ga prihvatis tocno takvog kakvo je.
i da je takvo kakvo je "ispravno", dobro i cjelovito.

----------


## AdioMare

> zaista to i povjeruje o sebi.


Malo neprigodno ovo povjeruje, ali u smislu _izgradi se_ kao takav.

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zanima me mislite li da je sve stvar odgoja ili ima nešto i u karakteru djeteta?
> 
> 
> Pa ja mislim da je neka kombinacija, ali ipak da odgoj ima puno veći utjecaj. Imam recimo ograničen skup na kojem temeljim taj zaključak (neki širi krug obitelji i prijatelja/poznanika), ali rekla bi da je odgoj i utjecaj roditelja najbitniji, ako ne čak i presudan.


i ja mislim da je najbitniji.
ali imamo recimo štrigicin primjer (i ja ih imam osobno) povodljivosti njenog djeteta.
kako možemo biti sigurne, bez obzira koliko radile na tome i razgovarale, da se neće ponoviti, pogotovo sad u pubertetu. možda je ta karakterna crta ponekad jača od njih samih i od svega onoga čemu smo ih mi učili.

----------


## AdioMare

> pa mislim da je vjera vazna u smislu da ga prihvatis tocno takvog kakvo je.
> i da je takvo kakvo je "ispravno", dobro i cjelovito.


To se podrazumijeva.
No, ima li, kao takvo, valjano ulaznicu u svijet gdje su drugi na novi način ispravni i cjeloviti i o čemu ovisi koliko će ono, u takvom okruženju ostati zadovoljno svojom cjelovitošću kao takvom?
Ono, prijatelji i roditelji me prihvaćaju kao takvog, a ako od drugih budem neprihvaćen, neće to odveć utjecati na moje samopouzdanje jer ja sam u tom smislu "jak".

Nakon ovoga, ja sam dobila odgovore na svoja pitanja, ne budem više davila.  :Grin:

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa mislim da je vjera vazna u smislu da ga prihvatis tocno takvog kakvo je.
> i da je takvo kakvo je "ispravno", dobro i cjelovito.
> 
> 
> To se podrazumijeva.
> No, ima li, kao takvo, valjano ulaznicu u svijet gdje su drugi na novi način ispravni i cjeloviti i o čemu ovisi koliko će ono, u takvom okruženju ostati zadovoljno svojom cjelovitošću kao takvom?
> ...


to je dobro pitanje.
posto mi ne zivimo u zrakopraznom prostoru idealnih i nepostojecih svjetova, te linearno iednostavnih (i isto tako nepostojecih) odnosa, vec u kompleksnom socijalnom okruzju, pitanje je mjere, pameti i srece, kako da se u tom sustavu "smjestim".
u tom smislu mislim da kao roditelj, ni tu okolini ne valja ispustiti iz vida, te podrzavati i pripomagati dijete da nade svoje mjesto i u tom svijetu.

sad opet malo banaliziram, ali ako su tocni napisi i michael phelps je imao hrpu problema  da je bez oca, da su usi klempave, da su ruke preduge, da mu engleski ne ide najbolje... pa evo ga u pekingu sa 8 zlatnih.   :Embarassed:  

ili moja poznanica sa teskim deformitetom obje noge i svim sto s tim ide ili je islo...evo je danas ispunjena osoba, majka cetvoro prekrasne djece....

----------


## seni

krivi smajlic bio, treba ici   :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa mislim da je vjera vazna u smislu da ga prihvatis tocno takvog kakvo je.
> i da je takvo kakvo je "ispravno", dobro i cjelovito.
> 
> 
> Ono, prijatelji i roditelji me prihvaćaju kao takvog, a ako od drugih budem neprihvaćen, neće to odveć utjecati na moje samopouzdanje jer ja sam u tom smislu "jak".
> 
> Nakon ovoga, ja sam dobila odgovore na svoja pitanja, ne budem više davila.


nisam seni   :Grin:  , ali mislim da je bit u tome da ga okolina prihvati, a ne odbaci, a dijete ima utjehu u jednom prijatelju, mami, tati i sestri.  :/ 
jer ta okolina može prihvatiti nekog tko odskače od nje sto na sat, a odbaciti nekog tko ima par kila viška. normalno, pod okolinom ne mislim na sve ljude, ali mislim da bi dijete izgradilo samopouzdanje mora naći svoje mjesto u grupi vršnjaka, razredu i sl. tu se čini mi se njegovo samopouzdanje više gradi nego u roditeljskom domu. roditeljski dom je samo temelj. 

a ako mi, nakon svih ovih dumanja o odgoju, nakon procjenjivanja svake naše reakcije u odnosu na dijete,  nećemo djetetu pružiti dobar temelj...  :Grin:  

šalim se, ali mislim da se ne treba previše oko toga opterećivati. pokazati djetetu da ga voliš onakav kakav je, procijeniti njegove sposobnosti, uvidjeti razliku između lijenosti i nemoći da nešto napravi, shvatiti njegove interese, želje i potrebe -  i mislim da smo na dobrom putu. da, i tu i tamo pogriješiti, a znati da si pogriješio - isto ne škodi. 

a vezano uz sistem školovanja, mislim da on, takav kakav je - neindividualiziran, nije problematičan u smislu djetetova samopouzdanja. problematičan je možda u tome da dijete u potpunosti ne može ostvariti svoje potencijale. ali kao da je i to najbitnije u životu? ionako će koristi od toga imati neki tamo poslodavac, a ne on.   :Grin:

----------


## seni

> u tom smislu mislim da kao roditelj, ni tu okolini ne valja ispustiti iz vida, te podrzavati i pripomagati dijete da nade svoje mjesto i u tom svijetu.


da se ispravim: da nade mjesto u tom nasem jedinom svijetu (posto ja roditeljski dom smatram samo malim dijelom naseg velikog svijeta)

ali cvijeta je to lijepo objasnila.   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

Cure, puno hvala na strpljenju i trudu.  :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

ajd, fala bogu, zadovoljna je.   :Grin:

----------


## meda

ja mislim da se jacina odnosi na ono sto JJ naziva samosvijest. ne bildanje samopouzdanja, jer ono je zasnovano na nekim vanjskim parametrima, a oni se mogu promijeniti s vremenom. samosvijest je osjecaj vrijednosti bez obzira na vanjske parametre, bez obzira na to sto nismo u svemu, cak ni u jednoj stvari najbolji, da smo ipak vrijedni, ljubavi, postovanja...i da na taj nacin gledamo i druge ljude

kako takav stav izgraditi? mislim da je princip ne rusiti ga

jos su mi zanimljive knjige osim jj na slicnu temu od bracnog para Harris, Ja sam OK, ti si OK, i Ostati OK

----------


## Anci

meda, i ja sam gore danas nešto slično napisala, ali ne, danas me nitko ne sluša

Adio mare hoće razovarati samo sa seni   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## meda

a ja pogledala samo malo 6. stranu, a sad vidim di ste vi otisli  :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

:Laughing:  
Ovo zadnje pitanje je zapravo trebalo biti prvo, pa sam onda mogla koristiti kredit poput ovog kojeg ste mi dale, no, kako nisam znala doći do njega već mic po mic - ispade zadnje umjesto prvo.  :Grin:  

U stvari, najlakše je iznijeti konkretan primjer pa si onda olakšao svima, no, .... 
Osim kad je ugrožen seks radi koslipinga  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> meda, i ja sam gore danas nešto slično napisala, ali ne, danas me nitko ne sluša
> 
> Adio mare hoće razovarati samo sa seni


E, pa  :Mad:  

Viš kako mi je Cvijeta lijepo odgovorila, a pošto znam da bi ju ti svakako potpisala... hvala, Anči, hvala  :Grin:  
Šalim se. Da, poznat mi je taj primjer iz VKD i jasno mi je na što si ciljala. Samo sam ti, u muci da sama pronađem prave riječi - zaboravila odgovoriti.  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

:Laughing: 
cvijeta, ah, prokužila je nas
zar smo tako očite   :Laughing: 

ma šalila sam se, postavila si super pitanja i dobila jako dobre odgovore   :Kiss:

----------


## seni

> ja mislim da se jacina odnosi na ono sto JJ naziva samosvijest. ne bildanje samopouzdanja, jer ono je zasnovano na nekim vanjskim parametrima, a oni se mogu promijeniti s vremenom. samosvijest je osjecaj vrijednosti bez obzira na vanjske parametre, bez obzira na to sto nismo u svemu, cak ni u jednoj stvari najbolji, da smo ipak vrijedni, ljubavi, postovanja...i da na taj nacin gledamo i druge ljude
> 
> kako takav stav izgraditi? mislim da je princip ne rusiti ga
> 
> jos su mi zanimljive knjige osim jj na slicnu temu od bracnog para Harris, Ja sam OK, ti si OK, i Ostati OK


da, slazem se globalno gledajuci. uz to se cesto pitam koliko ti vanjski parametri ( ovdje naravno ne mislim na to banalne izrazaje, tipa materijalnosg, statusnog u bilo kom pogledu) dodatno utjecu. u smislu da smo mi socijalna bica.
ja ne volim upotrebljavati izraz "najbolji". kad kazem jaka, onda ima puno vise mjesta i sirine. mislim da se to jake strane odnosi vise na autenticnost.

----------


## yaya

a ja sam se nagon svega ovoga pogubila  :/ Dakle treba jačati samosvijest, autentičnost, samopouzdanje, ojačati dijete... :/ i onda imaj više od jednog   :Laughing:

----------


## štrigica

> a ja sam se nagon svega ovoga pogubila  :/ Dakle treba jačati samosvijest, autentičnost, samopouzdanje, ojačati dijete... :/ i onda imaj više od jednog


ja mislim da je ovo lakše raditi u grupi .... odmah imaš različite primjere bliske ˝učeniku˝...

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta, ah, prokužila je nas
> zar smo tako očite  
> 
> ma šalila sam se, postavila si super pitanja i dobila jako dobre odgovore


a ne, neće nas tako lako AM svrstati u jednoumne. sjeti se samo skupljanja kino ulaznica i apaurina (jel ima još  :? )   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

kakvih crnih apaurina?
imaš još nekog   :Mad:   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> kakvih crnih apaurina?
> imaš još nekog


već si zaboravila. yayini muževi apaurini. gdje ti se više svidjeo odgovor a zakaj nego moj. sve pamtim.

----------


## Anci

aaa, to
 :Laughing:  

ja se tebe bojim
 :Kiss:

----------


## yaya

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kakvih crnih apaurina?
> imaš još nekog   
> 
> 
> već si zaboravila. yayini muževi apaurini. gdje ti se više svidjeo odgovor a zakaj nego moj. sve pamtim.


zlopamtilo jedno   :Laughing:   Bdw nije apairin nije crn nego svjetlo smeđ i nadam se cvjeta da  to "muževi" nije množina jer bi se  predozirala apaurinima. 
Nego da se vratim na temu. Kako vi jačate samopouzdanje djeteta i ne bojite li se da samo pohvalama  možda stvarate lažno samopouzdanje koje vrlo lako pada na 0 kad dijete "pustimo u svijet".

----------


## seni

> a ja sam se nagon svega ovoga pogubila  :/ Dakle treba jačati samosvijest, autentičnost, samopouzdanje, ojačati dijete... :/ i onda imaj više od jednog


ma to ti je samo u teoriji tako komplicirano.   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ja sam se nagon svega ovoga pogubila  :/ Dakle treba jačati samosvijest, autentičnost, samopouzdanje, ojačati dijete... :/ i onda imaj više od jednog  
> 
> 
> ma to ti je samo u teoriji tako komplicirano.


A čuj nadam se. Naime danas sam nekako u banani jer sam kod svog djeteta vidjela da joj isključivo pohvalama stvaram to neko umjetno samopouzdanje i bojim se da će se srušiti ko kula od karata ak negdje kiksa, a da joj pomaganjem i izvlačenjem iz "situacija" dajem tu neku sliku "bez brige, mama je tu" i zapravo radim medvjeđu uslugu.  Pitam se gdje treba staviti rez i jednostavno reći "zabrljala si sama se izvuci" a da dijete ipak zna da je mama tu i da joj u svakoj prilici može i želi pomoći, a opet ne želim da upada u sve veće gabule jer zna da će ju mama izvući... :/

----------


## seni

metoda probe i pokusaja. usudi se.  :Smile:

----------


## yaya

> metoda probe i pokusaja. usudi se.


Kujem plan...ne čuje se nakovanj??   :Grin:  Ma imam ja uvijek nekog asa u rukavu.  Nadam se samo da neće izgubit povjerenje u mene jer sam to dugo gradila njegovala i želim da tako ostane.

----------


## tajchi73

ak sad krenem sve čitat niš od današnjeg rada   :Laughing:  , pa molim dobru dušicu da mi ukratko objasni dal je i dalje riječ o klincu koji  mlati okolo i tim se hvali ili  :? 

Pošto sam pročitala samo prvu i zadnju stranu ( zadnja mi je enigma ) ja ću izdvojit dio s kojim se 100 % slažem:


_



			
				AdioMare
Zapravo me ne interesira kako je odgojen taj mali, ali da se mene pita, bio bi jednom nogom zavezan za metalni krevet neke ustanove - koju bi mu odredili primjereno dobi i mentalnom zdravlju.
			
		

_

----------


## yaya

> ak sad krenem sve čitat niš od današnjeg rada   , pa molim dobru dušicu da mi ukratko objasni dal je i dalje riječ o klincu koji  mlati okolo i tim se hvali ili  :?


paaaaaaaaa malo se proširila tema.   :Laughing:

----------


## tajchi73

[quote]


> tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ak sad krenem sve čitat niš od današnjeg rada   , pa molim dobru dušicu da mi ukratko objasni dal je i dalje riječ o klincu koji  mlati okolo i tim se hvali ili  :? 
> 
> paaaaaaaaa malo se proširila tema.



da samo ova   :Rolling Eyes:  , danas me baš nejde, nigdje niš ne kužim   :Unsure:

----------


## Deaedi

Kad ne pazite na satu   :Laughing:

----------


## Ora

Tek sam sada otvorila ovu temu i ostala  :shock: .

I to se odvija nekoliko stotina metara od mene :shock: 

Jao... ne znam što bi napravila tom klincu da takne moje dijete...

Ovo je preprepreprestrašno.

Kao što ste već rekle... oni niti nemaju odgoja, zakon je (prosta riječ)... i što nam onda preostaje...

Uf sada sam se iznervirala...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tajchi73

> Tek sam sada otvorila ovu temu i ostala  :shock: .
> 
> I to se odvija nekoliko stotina metara od mene :shock: 
> 
> Jao... ne znam što bi napravila tom klincu da takne moje dijete...
> 
> Ovo je preprepreprestrašno.
> 
> Kao što ste već rekle... oni niti nemaju odgoja, zakon je (prosta riječ)... i što nam onda preostaje...
> ...



ali si nas zato vratila na glavnu temu   :Grin:  . Sad samo trebam stražarit i bit ću u toku ak opet skrenete     :Laughing:

----------


## Kanga

> Da, na to sam mislila kada sam gore spominjala podizanja letvice od strane roditelja i "elastičnost" svakog pojedinog djeteta, pitajući se, koliko je, u stvari, dovoljna sama vjera u dijete, a da ono zaista to i povjeruje o sebi.


letvicu podize dijete, a ne roditelj (meni se to podrazumijevalo   :Smile:  ). roditelj mudro osluskuje.





> mislim da je jacenje djece, kad im se razvija autenticnost, te kada se koncentriras na jake strane djteta, a ne na slabe. 
> (koje svatko od ns ima)


mislim da za samosvijest nije od presudne vaznosti inzistirati na naglasavanju jakih, odnosno nenaglasavanju slabih strana (iako je to dobro za samopouzdanje). za samosvijest je puno bitnije znati da slabe (ili jake) strane *ne utjecu* na vrijednost osobe kao ljudskog bica.





> ja mislim da se jacina odnosi na ono sto JJ naziva samosvijest. ne bildanje samopouzdanja, jer ono je zasnovano na nekim vanjskim parametrima, a oni se mogu promijeniti s vremenom. samosvijest je osjecaj vrijednosti bez obzira na vanjske parametre, bez obzira na to sto nismo u svemu, cak ni u jednoj stvari najbolji, da smo ipak vrijedni, ljubavi, postovanja...i da na taj nacin gledamo i druge ljude
> 
> kako takav stav izgraditi? mislim da je princip *ne rusiti ga*


*XXX*





> Kako vi jačate samopouzdanje djeteta i ne bojite li se da samo pohvalama  možda stvarate lažno samopouzdanje koje vrlo lako pada na 0 kad dijete "pustimo u svijet".


primjecujem sto dijete radi i cime se bavi, opisujem sto vidim (ukljucivsi i probleme) i dozivljavam vezano uz to (pokusavam biti maksimalno autenticna kad iznosim osjecaje), postavljam pitanja i puunoo, puno i pozorno slusam, a jako malo, ako i uopce, hvalim. na vise sam mjesta (i na ovom forumu) procitala da pohvale podizu samopouzdanje. imam ozbiljne sumnje i u to i u apsolutnu dobrobit od pohvala. mislim da je to jedna od predrasuda proizasla u generaciji roditelja i strucnjaka opterecenih s odgojem u kojem su se premalo uvazavala djeca, njihove potrebe i interesi. pa ode teorija u drugu krajnost, osiguravajuci tako da ni sljedeca generacija ne dobije ono sto joj je zaista potrebno. malo karikiram, naravno   :Smile:  .

----------


## Kanga

> [ Sad samo trebam stražarit i bit ću u toku ak opet skrenete


ja vec skrenula   :Laughing:

----------


## tajchi73

_








 Kanga prvotno napisa
					
				





 tajchi73 prvotno napisa
					
				
[ Sad samo trebam stražarit i bit ću u toku ak opet skrenete    


ja vec skrenula  





_



 :Mad:   već vidim da bu sutra 2 strane više  za čitat  :Rolling Eyes:    ( lijepo molim sažetak   :Grin:  )

----------


## yaya

> već vidim da bu sutra 2 strane više  za čitat    ( lijepo molim sažetak   )


Pokušat ću ja mada sam se i sama pogubila. Dakle krenulo se od komentiranja članka o dječaku nasilniku i nekako se došlo do zaključka da na takvo ponašanje utječe više faktora između ostalog, zanemarivanje i/ili (ne)odgoj tu valjda spada permisivni odgoj (tu se malo zapelo oko definicije permisivnog odgoja) pa se došlo do drugih vrsta odgoja koji također nisu ok, jer su isključivi i previše poopćenii, pa se zaključilo da većina roditelja zapravo balansira između tih nekoliko vrsta odgoja te da je zapravo poželjno izostaviti to neko imenovanje i trpanje u kategorije. Zatim se došlo do toga da je osim roditelja za nasilničko ponašanje bitna je i okolina te da bi dijete bilo manje povodljivo potrebno mu je ojačati samosvijest, samopouzdanje i autentičnost i onda sam se ja pogubila (ako ne i prije)  :Grin:

----------


## flower

kanga potpuno te potpisujem i znam da ja najvise kiksam u tom hvaljenju, to mi dodje kao neka prof. deformacija, ako vas nitko nikad nije hvalio dodjite kod mene  8) 
zapravo si ja to dozvoljavam zbog sebe same i odgoja punog kriticizma, valjda ce treca gen. stvoriti ravnotezu   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> kanga potpuno te potpisujem i znam da ja najvise kiksam u tom hvaljenju, to mi dodje kao neka prof. deformacija, ako vas nitko nikad nije hvalio dodjite kod mene  8) 
> zapravo si ja to dozvoljavam zbog sebe same i odgoja punog kriticizma, valjda ce treca gen. stvoriti ravnotezu


A i ja sam tu negdje. Zato sad pokušavam malo smanjiti.

----------


## flower

ja kazem pa si onda tek mislim sto sam izrekla - losa, losa, losa navika  :Saint:

----------


## Ora

Ja hvalim, ali za ono što zaista mislim da je vrijedno hvaljenja.

Ne svaku sitnicu... već kada napravi nešto konkretno.

----------


## fegusti

> ...samosvijest je osjecaj vrijednosti bez obzira na *vanjske parametre*, bez obzira na to sto nismo u svemu, cak ni u jednoj stvari najbolji, da smo ipak vrijedni, ljubavi, postovanja...i da na taj nacin gledamo i druge ljude...


to što nismo u svemu najbolji ja bih nazvala unutarnjim parametrima.
ako ne primamo informaciju iz okoline da smo vrijedni pažnje i ljubavi nećemo moći izgraditi samosvijest i samopuzdanje. to bih ja nazvala vanjskim parametima. i to je ono što je važno.
može dijete biti najbolje, najposlušnije, najsuosjećanije, ali ako ga se zanemaruje, ponajprije, u emocionalnom smislu neće svojih vrijednosti biti svjesno.

----------


## štrigica

skroz mi dobro sjeda ova tema... moram reći da sam puno toga naučila...

možemo li sada (teoriju smo usvojili i mislim da se nitko nije _nesložio_  oko toga da treba jačati samosvijest) kroz primjere (neke banalne) pokušati približiti jačanje samosvijesti i samopuzdanja... 

ja stvarno puno razgovaram o tome sa djecom ali očito neke stvari nisu došle do mozga... nakon početnog šoka, vrijeme je da promjenim taktiku i malo manje lajem a malo više konkretno radim...  samo -kako?

----------


## tajchi73

*yaya*-hvala


Kolko rasprave oko odgoja. Iskreno mislim da je klinac s početka teme takav bez obzira na odgoj i obitelj, pa čak i okolinu ( mada po mom ona  u kritičnim godinama igra najveću ulogu ), on je jednostavno takva osoba. Teško mi je to objasnit, ali ako se kaže da su djeca istih roditelja, isto odgajana, ponekad potpuno različita u razmišljanju i ponašanju onda meni ima logike i da je ovaj klinac takav kak je i bio bi takav i u drugoj obitelji s drugačijim pristupom il bilo čim drugim ( osim svezan lancem za krevet neke ustanove   :Grin:  ). Priznajem  da u drugoj obitelji možda ne bi problematičan postao s 12 nego s 20, 30 .

----------


## yaya

> ja stvarno puno razgovaram o tome sa djecom ali očito neke stvari nisu došle do mozga... nakon početnog šoka, vrijeme je da promjenim taktiku i malo manje lajem a malo više konkretno radim...  samo -kako?


Ja sam krenula konkretno s teorije u praksu. Do sad sam *ja* vodila brigu oko njezine zadaće, što ima, do kad treba, kako treba, ak zaboravi zvala sam druge roditelje i pitala, podsjećala na zadaću ali nakon mjesec dana, a smatram da je to dovoljno da konačno skuži da više nije na praznicima te da polako treba početi nešto i raditi, sam joj rekla da je od sad pa na dalje zadaća isključivo njezina briga. Dakle neću više biti ja ta koja će, ako slučajno zaboravi što joj je zadaća, zvati druge roditelje nego ona, neću ju podsjećati 100 puta na dan da bi trebala početi pisati zadaću, pomoći ću joj uvijek koliko treba oko pisanja zadaće ako negdje zapne ali će brigu i odgovornost morati preuzeti sama. Ljepo sam joj to najavila uz napomenu da će minus u školi biti njen a ne moj i sad ću vidjeti hoću li se suzdržati da ne ispalim "imaš zadaću?"   8) Druga stvar koja me izuzetno smeta osim tog ne preuzimanja odgovornosti za školu je to što je ljena ko crna zemlja a to sam kriva isključivo opet ja. Tu pokušavam smisliti nešto što će morati napraviti svaki dan. Neki mali sitni poslić ali koji se mora odraditi (ili iznošenje smeća, ili postavljanje stoja za ručak...nešto sitno ali meni bitno). U slučaju neizvršavanje obaveza slijedi ukidanje nekih privilegija (npr. doručak u krevet svako jutro   :Embarassed:  ). Krećem u akciju.

----------


## yaya

> *yaya*-hvala


Molim.

----------


## štrigica

yaya - vidim da je tvoja 2 dana starija od mog Iv... ko da si moju situaciju opisala   :Rolling Eyes:  valjda su takvi Jarci   :Laughing:  generacije 00...

Iv radi svoj krevet svaki dan i čisti svoju sobu od smeća (subotom) zajedno s bratom...
ovo za školu - žao mi je prepustit mu brigu o školi jer mislim da neće dobro završit  :Nope:  ... tako da on (ko fol) vodi brigu a ja kontroliram kad je on zauzet igrom (skrivećki)

----------


## cvijeta73

> [a jako malo, ako i uopce, hvalim.


ne znam, meni ovo ipak djeluje nekako hladno. :/ 

s tim pohvalama - jasno mi je da ne treba pretjerivati, da se ne desi ono o čemu yaya piše - hladan tuš kad vidi da i nije to baš tako dobro.
ali zašto djetetu uskratiti pohvale - to mi nije jasno.  :/

----------


## linolina

Mislim da je malo tendenciozno povezivati ovaj slučaj iz novina s nekim stavovima s foruma  :/ . Ovo dijete uopće nije odgajano, ne vjerujem da su njegovi roditelji razmišljali i dogovarali se o tome da li mu dati crtić ili ne, , vjerujem, štoviše, da je popio batina od roditelja dok su ga mogli tući...dok on nije stasao da im uzvrati, a i to će, ako već nije, doći na red...
Mislim, tipična slika problematične obitelji, piše da mi je tata psihički bolesnik, vjerojatno su oboje (i mater uz njega takvoga), a Stari ima kakvu dijagnozu koja ga štiti od posljedica vlastitog neodgoja (ptsp i sl).

----------


## cvijeta73

> *yaya*-hvala
> 
> 
> Kolko rasprave oko odgoja. Iskreno mislim da je klinac s početka teme takav bez obzira na odgoj i obitelj, pa čak i okolinu ( mada po mom ona  u kritičnim godinama igra najveću ulogu ), on je jednostavno takva osoba. Teško mi je to objasnit, ali ako se kaže da su djeca istih roditelja, isto odgajana, ponekad potpuno različita u razmišljanju i ponašanju onda meni ima logike i da je ovaj klinac takav kak je i bio bi takav i u drugoj obitelji s drugačijim pristupom il bilo čim drugim ( osim svezan lancem za krevet neke ustanove   ). Priznajem  da u drugoj obitelji možda ne bi problematičan postao s 12 nego s 20, 30 .


nisam baš sigurna u ovu teoriju  :/ 
takvih nasilnika ima jako puno - nemaju baš svi psihičkih problema u smislu bolesti i sl. nasilje može lako postati fora ako se spoje neki faktori u životu djece.  :/

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> Mislim da je malo tendenciozno povezivati ovaj slučaj iz novina s nekim stavovima s foruma  :/ . Ovo dijete uopće nije odgajano, ne vjerujem da su njegovi roditelji razmišljali i dogovarali se o tome da li mu dati crtić ili ne, , vjerujem, štoviše, da je popio batina od roditelja dok su ga mogli tući...dok on nije stasao da im uzvrati, a i to će, ako već nije, doći na red...
> Mislim, tipična slika problematične obitelji, piše da mi je tata psihički bolesnik, vjerojatno su oboje (i mater uz njega takvoga), a Stari ima kakvu dijagnozu koja ga štiti od posljedica vlastitog neodgoja (ptsp i sl).


*X*

----------


## a zakaj

> yaya - vidim da je tvoja 2 dana starija od mog Iv... ko da si moju situaciju opisala   valjda su takvi Jarci   generacije 00...


ma i strijelci iz te generacije nisu bolji   :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

danas sam s djecom šetala šumom.
to mi je odlično okruženje za razvezivanje jezika.
šetamo tako a koja 12godišnja kći gunđa da ne voli prirodu i šetnje i zašto sam je povela sa sobom...
ja je pitam - "dobro, ako ne voliš prirodu zašto si pred neki dan pisala sastav o jeseni i spomenula kako voliš u jesen šetati šumom kada ti lišće šušti pod nogama što te podsjeća na šum valova i ljeto... ooo, kako je jesen lijepa u nijansama crveno-žute boje! mogla si biti iskrena i napisati da je ne voliš (zapravo je rekla da je mrzi) i da općenito ne voliš prirodu u bilo koje godišnje doba."
e, kaže ona, onda bih dobila 1.
"zašto? ako si to lijepo i pismeno sročila ne vidim razlog da ne dobiješ 5 (mogu samo ja biti pozvana na razgovor kod pedagogice  :Grin:  ).
zašto ne bi izrazila svoje stvarno mišljenje ako se razlikuje od mišljenja većine? osim toga, samu sebe ćeš više cijeniti ako slobodno izraziš svoj stav (ukoliko on nikoga ne vrijeđa) i nitko ti to nema pravo zamjeriti.

ona se ponašala u skladu s tuđim/školskim očekivanjima, a pritom nije izrazila svoj stav - to je ono što bih je voljela naučiti da nije u redu.
voljela bih da bude autentična a ne oblikovana nečijim očekivanjima.
hm, valjda sam bila jasna...

nije da ona stvarno mrzi prirodu nego ju je počeo sustizati pubertet pa je antiprotivna...
kasnije je trčala šumom i vješala se na grane i, što joj se najviše dopalo, vikala je iz petnih žila. tamo to barem može i to je dobar ispušni ventil.

----------


## fegusti

> ...koja 12godišnja kći...


koja = moja

----------


## Kanga

> Kanga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [a jako malo, ako i uopce, hvalim.
> 
> 
> ne znam, meni ovo ipak djeluje nekako hladno. :/


slazem se, ovako izvuceno iz konteksta mog posta, a pogotovo iz konteksta nase obiteljske stvarnosti, moze zvucati hladno   :Smile: 


fegusti, poucan post   :Love:

----------


## Anci

Kanga, baš sam i ja razmišljala o tome hvaljenju.
Ja hvalim. Zato jer ne mogu protiv sebe.  :Grin:  

Npr. kad moje dijete nacrta nešto lijepo ili sama složi neku slagalicu i sl. meni je prirodno reći „Bravo!“ ili „Baš si to lijepo napravila…“, „Baš si me obradovala…“

Što mislite o uopće o hvaljenju i poticanju?
Čitala sam onu J.Greya (ili Graya) Muškarci su s marsa…djeca iz raja, tako nekako i sad navodi jedna primjer kad želiš dijete potaknuti da se npr. brže spremi na spavanje pa mu kažeš da ćete stići pročitati dvije priče ako se spremi i opere zube i sl.

----------


## cvijeta73

kanga, nisam uopće napisala post u smislu izvlačenja iz konteksta. više o smislu poticanja rasprave o pohvalama. "ne brinem" se ja da je tvoja obiteljska stvarnost hladna.   :Grin:  
voljela bih kad bi malo razjasnila svoj stav vezan uz hvaljenje. meni, kao i Anci, prirodno dođe da pohvalim dijete, pa me zanima zašto misliš da to nije dobro. ti ili flower.  :Kiss:

----------


## Kanga

cvijeta, Anci, tesko mi je raspravljati o pohvalama izvan konteksta, jer nista u roditeljstvu nije apsolutno (i sigurna sam da nema samo jedan nacin da se stvari “dobro” rade). 

za sebe ne bih rekla da imam nekakav generalno negativan stav o pohvalama. radi se vise o tome da me u vecini situacija intuicija i osjecaj odvedu u drugacijem smjeru (ima nas razlicitih   :Love:  ). rijetke su situacije kad namjerno ne pokazujem svoje pravo unutarnje stanje. sjecam se slucaja kad je Jerko sa oko 4-5 godina prvi put nacrtao indijansko selo i satore u prostornoj (3D) projekciji. bila sam bas uzbudena i ponosna tim njegovim dosegom, ali nekako sam osjecala da cu zapravo umanjiti Jerkovu vrijednost ako ga obaspem s previse hvale i cudenja (kao da cu time pokazati da sam ocekivala da on nije u stanju takvo nesto napraviti). umjesto toga, pazljivo sam i dugo promatrala taj njegov crtez, komentirajuci ovo i ono, izmedu ostalog i to kako je predmete koji su blizi nacrtao vecima, a one koji su dalji manjima. i to mi se cinilo ok. bilo bi valjda ok da sam postupila i drugacije, ali moj je, u ovom slucaju – svjesni, izbor pao na ovo.

ovdje je jedan _food-for-thought_ clanak na temu pohvala. meni se svida jer rezoniram s dosta stvari koje su navedene – ali opet, naglasavam, ne smije se iz vida ispustiti KONTEKST. niti je svaka pohvala losa (daleko od toga!!), niti bi se trebalo suzdrzavati od izrazavanja svojih pozitivnih osjecaja prema djetetu (naprotiv!!). ovdje je mozda dosta jasno opisana razlika izmedu pohvala koje dolaze iz srca (i koje obogacuju roditeljstvo i zivot) i umjetnih pohvala koje imaju za cilj manipulirati djecjim ponasanjem i najcesce su, po mom osjecaju, stetne (npr. kad hvalimo dijete zato jer je napravilo nesto onako kako smo to zamislili mi, a ne ono - hvalimo li ga zapravo zato sto je odustalo od svog stava?).

nisam psiholog, niti ista slicno - iznosim samo svoja razmisljanja, a flower neka objasnjava struku   :Grin:

----------


## flower

flower pada na tom ispitu - danas moja nosi crtez i ja onako ovlas pogledam i kazem dobro...dodje njena frendica i ja krenem - super si kombinirala boje...
dobila sam filadu od moje...  :Sad:

----------


## fegusti

> flower pada na tom ispitu - danas moja nosi crtez i ja onako ovlas pogledam i kazem dobro...dodje njena frendica i ja krenem - super si kombinirala boje...
> dobila sam filadu od moje...


da li je to zato što od vlastite djece više očekujemo?

----------


## linolina

> ovdje je jedan _food-for-thought_ clanak na temu pohvala. meni se svida jer rezoniram s dosta stvari koje su navedene – ali opet, naglasavam, ne smije se iz vida ispustiti KONTEKST.* niti je svaka pohvala losa (daleko od toga!!), niti bi se trebalo suzdrzavati od izrazavanja svojih pozitivnih osjecaja prema djetetu (naprotiv!!). ovdje je mozda dosta jasno opisana razlika izmedu pohvala koje dolaze iz srca (i koje obogacuju roditeljstvo i zivot) i umjetnih pohvala koje imaju za cilj manipulirati djecjim ponasanjem i najcesce su, po mom osjecaju, stetne* (npr. kad hvalimo dijete zato jer je napravilo nesto onako kako smo to zamislili mi, a ne ono - hvalimo li ga zapravo zato sto je odustalo od svog stava?).
> 
> :


Slažem se s ovim. Moja mama je škrta na pohvalama, meni je uvijek bilo smiješno druge mame kako daju komplimente djeci na izgled i sl., nekako mislim da djeca skuže tu razliku kad se radi o oblikovanju ponašanja, kad nije od srca, pa to prestane funkcionirati...ne znam

----------


## Anci

Kanga   :Love:  
Slažem se da ne treba situacije tumačiti van konteksta, ne samo vezano za ovu temu, već uopće.
Idem sad pogledati linkove   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Kanga, onaj link na naturalchild je odličan! 
Stavit ću si ga u favorite pa još malo čitucnuti nešto   :Smile:

----------


## Mercedes

[quote="fegusti"]


> da li je to zato što od vlastite djece više očekujemo?


Možda ne, nego tako znamo reagirat iz pristojnosti, ljubaznosti prema tuđem djetetu (barem ja tako, ako imam sličnu situaciju a više pohvalim drugo dijete nego svoje. Iako mi slika ili nešto drugo mog djeteta bude ljepša  :Grin:  )

----------


## Zorana

Ja jako cesto zakljucim kako bi svijet bio ljepsi kad bi se dobar dio roditelja ponasao prema svojoj djeci onako kako se ponasa ili se trudi ponasati prema tudjoj.

----------


## Anci

Zorana, ti si nešto gore pisala o tome da djeci puno ne objašnjavaš i da se trudiš da sami pojme kad nešto npr. pogriješe, da ne želiš previše utjecati na njihove doživljaje sebe i svojih postupaka- ako sam te dobro shvatila i nisam pobrkala nešto   :Grin:  

Sinoć: moja L mi je nešto rekla što mi se nije svidjelo.
E sad, ja sam možda pretjerala u objašnjavanju jer se ona rasplakala i mislim da joj je bilo dovoljno da je sama shvatila da je ružno rekla i da sam ja možda bespotrebno nešto naglašavala i malo pretjerala :/ 

Ili imam mimozu   :Grin:

----------


## seni

> Ja jako cesto zakljucim kako bi svijet bio ljepsi kad bi se dobar dio roditelja ponasao prema svojoj djeci onako kako se ponasa ili se trudi ponasati prema tudjoj.


good point   :Smile:

----------


## Mercedes

> Ja jako cesto zakljucim kako bi svijet bio ljepsi kad bi se dobar dio roditelja ponasao prema svojoj djeci onako kako se ponasa ili se trudi ponasati prema tudjoj.


Prema tuđoj djeci kod dosta roditelja postoji i gluma, malo veličanja i pretjerivanja u hvaljenju, a to sigurno nije nešto što bi trebalo bit prisutno ni prema tuđoj djeci ni prema svojoj.

----------


## Kanga

> Ja jako cesto zakljucim kako bi svijet bio ljepsi kad bi se dobar dio roditelja ponasao prema svojoj djeci onako kako se ponasa ili se trudi ponasati prema tudjoj.


sjetila sam se jednog smijesnog citata:_ Treat your child (or any child) as well as you would your friend, or even a stranger_!   :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

slazem se s Mercedes, ali ima istine i u tome da cesto najvise pristojnosti cuvamo za neznance, a ne za one koji su nam najblizi.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja jako cesto zakljucim kako bi svijet bio ljepsi kad bi se dobar dio roditelja ponasao prema svojoj djeci onako kako se ponasa ili se trudi ponasati prema tudjoj.


Ovo si odlicno primjetila!

----------


## fegusti

> slazem se s Mercedes, ali ima istine i u tome da cesto najvise pristojnosti cuvamo za neznance, a ne za one koji su nam najblizi.


baš smo dvolična bića!
kada izađemo iz kuće naoružamo se smiješkom i strpljenjem koje istrošimo  a onda vičemo na djecu... :/ 

evo, samo naglas razmišljam.

----------


## Mercedes

> Kanga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> slazem se s Mercedes, ali ima istine i u tome da cesto najvise pristojnosti cuvamo za neznance, a ne za one koji su nam najblizi.
> 
> 
> baš smo dvolična bića!
> kada izađemo iz kuće naoružamo se smiješkom i strpljenjem koje istrošimo  a onda vičemo na djecu... :/ 
> 
> evo, samo naglas razmišljam.


To uopće ne znači to, pogotovo ako znamo da se i djeca pristojnije ponašaju sa tetama u jaslicama i tuđim osobama, a s nama doma su svoji, sa svim svojim karakteristikama. 
I drago nam je tako jer nam se djeca ne boje ispred nas biti ono što jesu.
I tko je spomenuo da "vičemo na djecu" :?

----------


## fegusti

> I tko je spomenuo da "vičemo na djecu" :?


ma nisam mislila konkretno na ovu temu.
ali znaš ono, iznerviramo se na poslu pa se bez nekog pretjeranog razloga iskalimo na ukućanima...  :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

...jer tamo nismo imali muda riješiti stvari s onima koji su uzrok naše ljutnje, a frustracija je ostala...

----------


## Mercedes

> Mercedes prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I tko je spomenuo da "vičemo na djecu" :?
> 
> 
> ma nisam mislila konkretno na ovu temu.
> ali znaš ono, iznerviramo se na poslu pa se bez nekog pretjeranog razloga iskalimo na ukućanima...


 A brate, kad se iskalim na kolegi ne prođem baš najbolje  :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

> A brate, kad se iskalim na kolegi ne prođem baš najbolje


pošteno!

----------


## flower

> Ja jako cesto zakljucim kako bi svijet bio ljepsi kad bi se dobar dio roditelja ponasao prema svojoj djeci onako kako se ponasa ili se trudi ponasati prema tudjoj.


 kako je mene ova misao zasramila kad sam je sebi osvjestila (a ima tome vec)   :Embarassed:

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam, ja se ne ponašam prema tuđoj djeci ništa bitno drugačije nego prema svom djetetu. :/ I kao što mercedes napisa, meni se čini da u kontaktima roditelja s tuđom djecom može biti dosta hinjene ljubaznosti, pogotovo ako su roditelji u blizini. A i to su sve manje-više površni kontakti, pa se zapravo ne mogu ni uspoređivati s odnosom prema vlastitom djetetu.

----------


## seni

> Ne znam, ja se ne ponašam prema tuđoj djeci ništa bitno drugačije nego prema svom djetetu. :/ I kao što mercedes napisa, meni se čini da u kontaktima roditelja s tuđom djecom može biti dosta hinjene ljubaznosti, pogotovo ako su roditelji u blizini. A i to su sve manje-više površni kontakti, pa se zapravo ne mogu ni uspoređivati s odnosom prema vlastitom djetetu.


ne radi se o hinjenoj ljubaznosti, nego o svojevrsnom treningu u smislu neprelazenja granica.

----------


## Anci

...vezano uz smanjena očekivanja ili... ?

----------


## Dijana

Hinjena ljubaznost je samo jedan od oblika koji primjećujem, no dobro, možda je ružno reći da je hinjena, meni se nekad čini pretjerana. Ne znam, trudim se biti iprije svega iskrena  prema svom djetetu kao i prema tuđem, normalan ljubazan ton se podrazumijeva. Normalno da neću vikati na tuđe dijete (osim baš u iznimnom slučaju) kako ću vikati na svoje (ponekad), ali to nije ni taj odnos.  Ne znam, meni su to kruške i jabuke. Što ne znači da ta zoranina teza ne stoji, samo ja je baš ne kužim.

----------


## Mercedes

> Hinjena ljubaznost je samo jedan od oblika koji primjećujem, no dobro, možda je ružno reći da je hinjena, meni se nekad čini pretjerana. Ne znam, trudim se biti iprije svega iskrena  prema svom djetetu kao i prema tuđem, normalan ljubazan ton se podrazumijeva. Normalno da neću vikati na tuđe dijete (osim baš u iznimnom slučaju) kako ću vikati na svoje (ponekad), ali to nije ni taj odnos.  Ne znam, meni su to kruške i jabuke. Što ne znači da ta zoranina teza ne stoji, samo ja je baš ne kužim.


Točno razumijem što hoćeš reći! Nemam smanjena očekivanja od tuđe djece, ma nemam nikakva očekivanja od tuđe djece, zapravo šta god da naprave (nacrtaju, skoče, pjevaju..) ja ću pohvalit tu djecu jer nemam nikakva očekivanja prema njima. (ne mislim sad da rade nešto ružno a meni je svejedno pa pohvalim, ali neću niti koriti drugu djecu u smislu u kojem ne želim da druga mama to radi mom djetetu.. zapekljala sam se sad, ali mislim da kužite)
U svakom slučaju ne stoji mi ono da bi svijet bio bolji da sam prema svom djetetu kao prema tuđem! Prema svom se dajem maksimalno i skroz sam u njoj, dok to isto ne mogu napraviti prema tuđem..

----------


## seni

sto je hinjena ljubaznost? 
zasto bismo po defaultu- dakle automatski, po prirodi stvari,  prema polupoznatima, nepoznatima, dijeci prijatelja, poznanika, slucajnih prolaznika.. bili hinjeno ljubazni?

i da li je bolje biti hinjeno ljubazan, ili nehinjeno neljubazan? mozda cak i bezobrazan? (pa necemo valjda stvari zamatati u celofan  :Smile:  

sto se dogada u nasoj glavi i srcu kad smo ljubazni, sto se dogada kad smo neljubazni?

----------


## Dijana

Nisam rekla da su ljudi po defaultu hinjeno ljubazni prema nepoznatima. Biti bezobrazan je pak druga krajnost.
Hinjena ljubaznost=glumljena ljubaznost.
Onako, kako prodavačice u dućanu znaju biti, onako "prisilno" ljubazne. Što je dakako, daleko bolje, nego da su neljubazne, ali mislim da nije recept za neko općenito poboljšanje ljudskih odnosa. Iskrena ljubaznost već da. Ja primijetim razliku.

----------


## Mercedes

Hinjeno po meni znači pretjerivanje..ne znači da uvijek kad sam ljubazna da je to hinjena ljubaznost..ali kad mi se netko počne obraćat sa "dušo..srce..draga..ljubavi.." a osobu jedva da poznam onda je to meni preser...nje iliti hinjena ljubaznost.

----------


## linolina

> slazem se s Mercedes, ali ima istine i u tome da cesto najvise pristojnosti cuvamo za neznance, a ne za one koji su nam najblizi.


Istina, uvijek me to muči i mislim da je to znak nedostatka samopouzdanja, a može se promijeniti

----------


## Storma

> E sad, ja sam možda pretjerala u objašnjavanju jer se ona rasplakala i mislim da joj je bilo dovoljno da je sama shvatila da je ružno rekla i da sam ja možda bespotrebno nešto naglašavala i malo pretjerala :/ 
> 
> Ili imam mimozu


s anitom sam naucila da nije bitan NAS dozivlja situacije, nego njihov
ne bi vjerovala sto sve anitu moze dovesti do toga da brizne u plac

----------


## Hermione

> ima istine i u tome da cesto najvise pristojnosti cuvamo za neznance, a ne za one koji su nam najblizi.


Cesto razmisljam o tome.

----------

